# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Familjet e nderuara shqiptare

## alumni

www.balkanweb.com
Faqja 17 - GAZETA E SHKODRES Qershor 19, 2002 

_Rikthehen stërnipat e Skënderbeut_ : "Popullit tonë i duhet bashkim e vllazërim" 

Giorgio Maria Castrioti Scanderbeg vjen nga Napoli dhe merr pjesë në festën kombëtare të Malit të Zi

Një Skënderbeg nuk ka nevojë për publicitet". Kështu shprehet i qetë trashëgimtari i familjes së heroit kombëtar, Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu, i cili mundohet të qëndrojë larg mikrofonëve dhe gazetarëve. 

Ai vjen nga Napoli dhe quhet Giorgio Maria Castioti Scanderbeg. Shoqëruesit e tij e quajnë princ, ndërkohë që ai mbanë 38 urdhëra të ndryshëm. Baba i dy vajzave, tashmë në moshë të thyer, ai është rikthyer vendit të të parëve, duke shënuar vizitën e 29-të në Shqipëri, brenda një kohe të shkurtër.

_Cili është qëllimi i ardhjes në Shqipëri?_

"Kam një qëllim të dyfishtë. Së pari, ai humanitar, pasi kemi sjellë ndihma humanitare në Zhejë të Laçit. Dhe së dyti, kam qenë i ftuar nga qeveria dhe presidenti malazez, ku pata kënaqësinë të njihja Malin e Zi. Gjithashtu kam qenë i ftuar nga prefekti i Shkodrës, Liqjza dhe kryetari i Bashkisë së Shkodrës, Ormir Rusi. Rolin më të veçantë të këtij organizimi e ka pasur presidenti i Lidhjes Ballkanike, Burhan Çuliç, i cili e ka organizuar gjithë këtë aktivitet. Këto ditë kanë qenë të paharruara për mua sepse njoha më mirë Shqipërinë, megjithëse kjo është hera e 29-të që vij brenda një kohe të shkurtër".

_Do të riktheheni sërish këtu?_

"Po, madje shumë shpejt, pasi gjatë takimit që pata me prefektin Liqejza më propozoi të bënim disa ditë një tryezë të rrumbullakët me studime historike, të cilat hedhin dritë kryesisht mbi familjen e Skënderbeut".

_Le të përqendrohemi te heroi ynë kombëtar Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu. Cila është lidhja e juaj me këtë figurë?_

"Unë jam pasardhës direkt i Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut. Jam i 14-ti brez".

_Dhe si e dokumentoni një trashëgimi të tillë?_

"Dokumentacioni është i vendosur i gjithi në Arkvin Shtetëror të Romës. Çdo i interesuar mund të shkojë atje dhe të njihet me to".

_A keni qenë në Tiranë dhe a ju kanë pritur si pasardhës i Skënderbeut?_

"Po kam qenë në Tiranë dhe më kanë pritur autoritete të larta. Jam pritur direkt nga Kryetari i Kuvendit Popullor, nga Arqipeshkvi i Tiranës dhe nunsi apostolik, Televizioni Shtetëror i Tiranës kanë realizuar një dokumentar para dy vitesh në shtëpinë time në Itali".

_A mund të na thoni si keni arritur që të ruani tashëgiminë e familjes tuaj?_

"Kanë qenë 500 vjet pushtim turk dhe gjatë kësaj kohe, lidhjet u ndërprenë. Rreth viteve 1920 kanë nisur lidhjet e gjyshit tim dhe babit me Shqipërinë. Më pas erdhën 50 vitet e qeverisjes së Enver Hoxhës. Prindërit e mi nuk donin të vinin në Shqipëri, pasi nuk donin që ardhja e tyre të interpretohej si mbështetje e qeverisë ateiste të Enver Hoxhës. Ndërsa tani, pasi gjërat kanë ndryshuar, ky regjim u largua dhe unë kam ardhur shumë herë".

_Gjatë këtyre viteve nuk ka pasur shumë publicitet lidhur me trashëgimtarët e Skënderbeut, megjithëse ai është heroi ynë kombëtar. Sipas jush pse ka ndodhur kjo?_

"Ne nuk kemi kërkuar kurrë që të na bëhet publicitet, pasi një Skënderbeg nuk ka nevojë për publicitet".

_Cila është jeta e juaj, me çfarë merreni në Itali?_

"Pas studimeve dhe laureimeve kam qenë drejtues industrial i kompanisë 'Ferruci'".

_Ndiheni shqiptar apo italian?_

"Unë kam pasur gjithnjë një qëndrim të cilin e mbroj akoma sot. Unë jam një refugjat shqiptar në Itali".

_Mos do të thotë kjo që ju doni të riktheheni në Shqipëri?_

"Eshtë e mundshme dhe do të doja të jetoja afër Krujës".

_Si e gjykoni situatën aktuale që po kalon Shqipëria sot?_

"Nuk dua të gjykoj situatën aktuale, por uroj që Shqipëria të ketë një zhvillim të mbarë me shenjën e bashkimit kombëtar, ashtu siç edhe ka dëshiruar Skënderbeu".

_Sipas jush çfarë duhet bërë për të arritur këtë?_

"Edhe kjo pyetje e vështirë për t'u përgjigjur, por sigurisht rruga kryesore është ajo e vëllazërimit dhe bashkimit. Duhet të mendojmë jo vetëm për interesat personale, por dhe ato të vendit".

===============================================

Shenimi im:

Shyqyr qe e ftoi presidenti malazez, e te marrim vesh ne ballkanweb se nje napolitan qenka pinjoll i familjes se Gjergj Kastriotit, i cili ka studiuar e marre laurime, ka drejtuar firme (biznes), ka hyre e ka dale 29 here ne Shqiperi, dokumentat e familjes princerore jane ne Rome, etj....

Nuk e di ne se presidenti malazez e ka ftuar per gjakun princeror arberor, apo tjeter gje?

Kam edhe pyetje te tjera, ndaj kush ka informacion ose njohuri, do ti lutesha ti postonte ose ti nise ne adreesen burimuji@operamail.com.

Falemnderit.

----------


## Brari

GSH
----------
Mjeshtëria e shkodranit dhe historitë e tij 

Gjon Laca rrobaqepësi që veshi Zogun 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rezarta Delisula

Vitet ia kanë ndryshuar pamjen njërit prej pallateve të para në kryeqytet. Pranë Sahatit, ndërtesa e vjetër që njihet si e Kacelëve, ku bashkëpronar është edhe Gjon Laca, po i humbet ngadalë ngjyrat e Tiranës moderne të viteve '30, kur u ndërtua. Ngjyra gri e dalë prej kohërave, i jep një pamje edhe më të theksuar trishtimi.

Ajo ka qenë ndryshe, ka qenë një godinë plot jetë, me dyqane e "butikë" modernë, ashtu siç quhen sot dyqanet e mëdha të veshjeve. Vitrina prej xhami në të dy katet, manekinë dhe katalogë veshjesh moderne të asaj kohe të ekspozuara në to, perde të ulëta dhe dyer të rënda që hapeshin njëkohësisht, duke prezantuar dyqanin e shkodranit Gjon Laca, rrobaqepësit të Zogut dhe të ushtrisë mbretërore. 

Zanatçiu
Gjon Laca u lind në Shkodër në një familje qytetare, më 1890-n. I ati i tij lëvizte në bregdetin dalmat për të blerë e shitur antikuare. Por edhe pse pasioni i të atit u përcoll disi nga i biri, Gjoni, rruga e këtij të fundit ishte tjetër. Gjoni nisi punë, që i vogël, si ndihmës në një dyqan rrobaqepësie e pas disa vitesh, me paratë e mbledhura, u nis për në Itali. Ndaloi në Torino, ku për dy vjet ndoqi një shkollë rrobaqepësie, duke u bërë ndërkohë një prej prestarëve më të mirë të qytetit italian. Në vitin 1915 u kthye në Shkodër ku punoi edhe pak vite të tjera. Më pas u vendos në Tiranë. Etja e kryeqytetasve për ndryshime, për veshje moderne (që i përshkruajnë mirë edhe udhëtarët e huaj në Tiranë, përmes kujtimeve të tyre) i sollën mjaft punë rrobaqepësit shkodran, i cili fitoi shpejt një reputacion të madh, njëkohësisht iu shtuan edhe të ardhurat. Bashkë me vëllezërit Kaceli, Gjon Laca ndërtoi godinën që është edhe sot pranë Sahatit, katin e parë të së cilës e ktheu në dyqan modern rrobaqepësie. 

Ftesa për dasmën e Zogut
Buja e rrobaqepësit, i cili në vitet '30 kishte dy dyqane dhe më shumë se 20 punonjës, shkoi deri te mbreti Zog. Kështu Gjon Laca nisi të qepte veshje ceremoniale për mbretin e Shqipërisë, si dhe të gjitha veshjet e ushtrisë "mretnore" (mbretërore), kryesisht të gjeneralëve. Vajzat e Gjon Lacës, Rozi dhe Nini, kujtojnë se në dasmën e Zogut me Geraldinën prindërit e tyre kishin marrë ftesë personale nga mbreti. Gjon Laca kishte 20 makina qepëse amerikane "Singer", njërën prej të cilave e trashëgon nipi i tij që mban të njëjtin emër. Në shtëpitë e këndshme që iu rikthye vajzave të Gjonit pas vitit '90, veç sendeve të vjetra si: tepsi, sëndukë, sixhade persiane dhe mobilie të hershme, janë ruajtur me kujdes disa prej manekinëve dhe veshjeve të qepura para 80 vjetësh nga mjeshtri Gjon Laca. Rrobaqepësi shkodran, vajzën e tij Rozi e dërgoi për shkollë në Zvicër, nga ku u kthye gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Në një prej kartolinave me pamjen e shtëpisë së tyre, që Gjoni i dërgonte dikur së bijës, shkruhet; "E dashtuna Rozi jonë. Pot çoj kët kartolin fotografin e shpis, se edi se të ka marë madhi, e besoi se ke me u kënaqë. Rozi qysh me 12 nuk kena pas letër. Amane na shkruai se jena nmall..." Në dyqanin gjigant ku punonte Gjon Laca, ishin të shumtë klientët që porosisnin veshje të ndryshme, ndërskohë që njohja në kryeqytet ishte e madhe. Shumë prej të rinjve që kërkonin punë, shkonin çirakë (nxënës që mësonin zanat) te mjeshtri, i cili ua jepte hakun në fund të muajit. Ky ishte dhe afrimi më i madh i mjeshtrit shkodran me familjet e vjetra të Tiranës. Emri i Gjon Lacës, dyqanet e tij dhe buja e rrobaqepësit u venitën në vitet e egra të diktaturës. Gjon Laca vdiq më 1968'n, në bodrumin e shtëpisë që e kish ndërtuar së bashku me Kacelët, duke i mbajtur në kurriz jabanxhinjtë që jetonin mirë në shtëpitë e tij.
 ------------
Fundi i hidhur i mjeshtrit shkodran që vdiq në bodrum 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rezarta Delisula

Nga rrobaqepësi i Zogut dhe i ushtrisë mbretërore, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Gjon Lacës ia "shkulën" shkëlqimin dhe emrin e mirë që kish në kryeqytet. Në fillim e nisën prapë në Shkodër, por e morën sërish, pasi u duhej për të mësuar rrobaqepësit e rinj. Në vitin 1946 Gjonit iu konfiskua prona dhe dyqanet, ndërkohë e detyruan të jetonte në bodrumin e shtëpisë së tij. Pasi punoi disa kohë në prestarinë ushtarake, Gjonin e larguan nga puna. Rrobaqe-pësit, dikur në zë, i duhej t'i fshihte klientët e tij që i vinin për të qepur kostumet e rroba të tjera. Gjoni vdiq më 1968-n, ndërsa gruaja e tij, Maria, vdiq po në bodrumin e shtëpisë, më 1987-n, ndërkohë vajzat i kishin të larguara nga Tirana. Pas viteve '90 prona e Gjon Lacës u kaloi bijave të tij, Rozit dhe Antonetës (Ninit), ku jetojnë edhe sot bashkë me kujtimet e prindërve.

--------------

----------


## Brari

Detari i vjeter Abdi Mati
.........

nga gazeta shqiptare.
---------------
DOSSIER 

"Jam i martuar me Zaira Hamzaraj e bija e Zihniut njërit prej deputetëve të Vlorës në Kongresin për shpalljen e pavarësisë dhe ngritjes së flamurit më 28 nëndor 1912" 

Bashkëshortja e Abdiut jep aprovimin për botimin e shënimeve autobiografike të Gjeneralit dhe gjykimeve të tij mbi situatat që kalonte vendi gjatë shërbimit të tij në Flotë 

Abdi Mati, njeriu që themeloi Flotën Detare Luftarake 
"Unë rrjedh nga një familje nëpunës i mesëm, Jam lindur në katundin Fullqet të Matit më 23 dhjetor 1919. Kjo datë, duhet të jetë ngatërruar, sepse nëna më ka shpjeguar se ishte shtatzënë në kohë lufte" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Altin BACELLI

Abdiu mbante emrin e gjyshit. Gjysh Abdiu, ashtu si edhe meshkujt e tjerë të familjes së tij, ishte ushtarak i lartë i perandorisë Otomane. Ai kishte gradën e pashait dhe ishte djalë i një pashai. Karjera ushtarake e kishte bërë të punonte anë e kënd perandorisë, duke përfshirë edhe qytetin e Prizerenit e të Prishtinës, sa që i biri në shkollë thirrej Adil Prizereni dhe më pas Adil Prishtina.

Kontaktet me fshatin Fullqet të Matit, ishin të detyrueshme dhe si të tilla mbaheshin të vazhdueshme. Në fshatin e madh të Matit, ishin pronat e familjes si edhe fisi i tyre. Aty ishin familjet Peçi e Shiraj nga të cilat rridhte familja e pashallarëve otoman.

Lëvizjet e vazhdueshme të ushtarakëve për shkak të detyrës, dhe veçanërisht luftrat ballkanike të fillimit të shekullit XX, si edhe fundi i perandorisë Otomane dhe lindja e shtetit të ri Turk, bënë të zhdukeshin gjurmët e kësaj familje të madhe ushtarakësh. I vetmi dëshmitar për atë familje ishte gruaja e Adilit, nëna e Abdiut, e cila tregonte për vjerrin dhe familjen e të shoqit të përhapur anë e kënd perandorisë.

Babai
Quhej Adil Abdi Mati. Ka lindur më 1878 nga martesa e pashait matjan me një grua prej fshatit të tij Fullqet.

Kreu studime ushtarake në akadeinë perandorake. Në familje ka mbetur kujtimi se ai ishte në një shkollë me Ataturkun, gjë të cilën e dëshmon edhe diploma që ruhet ende në shtëpinë e të birit, djalit më të vogël, Petritit. Ai shërbente në trupat perandorake pranë Ministrisë së jashtme Otomane. Aty njihet me Ismail Qemalin, dhe më 1912 kthehet në Shqipëri ku mori pjesë në ngritjen e flamurit në Vlorë. Me shpalljen e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, Adili u fut në rradhët e ushtrisë shqiptare ku shërbeu me gradën e tij kapiten deri në qeverinë e Fan Nolit. Me ardhjen e Zogut në pushtet, ai nxirret në pension dhe si patriot veteran i lidhet një pension i vogël. Vdes në Tiranë më 1927, duke lënë gruan dhe katër djem: Galipin, Abdiun, Ganiun dhe Petritin.

Adili ishte burrë i pashëm, shtatlartë. Vitet e fundit të jetës i kaloi duke udhëtuar në Shqipëri. Shiti disa prona në fshatin e lindjes dhe u vendos në Tiranë në lagjen e quajtur të dibranëve, në një shtëpi me qera. Ishte i dhënë pas pikturës, shëtitjeve me kalë dhe muzikës. Luante shumë bukur instrumentat muzikorë me tela. Sipas gruas së tij, vitet e fundit të jetës, shpirti i tij i dhëmshur i afrohej më shumë atij të një artisti se sa një ushtaraku. Vdiq shumë i ri, nga vdekje e papërcaktuar mirë, në shtrat pranë gruas dhe djemve të vegjël. U varros në varrezat e Bamit në Tiranë.

Nëna
Nëna quhej Melek, ishte me origjinë turke nga zona evropiane e perandorisë. Grua bjonde me sy të kaltërt, bija një funksionari perandorak. Prindërit e Melekes vdesin shpejt, duke lënë në ngarkim të saj vëllanë e vetëm më të vogël. Kur zhvendoset për në Shqipëri së bashku me burrin, gruaja e re sapo kishte lindur djalin e parë. Me vehte për në Shqipëri merr edhe vëllanë, i cili qëndron në Tiranë deri në fillim të luftës së dytë botërore. Vëllanë e marton me një vajzë nga Skela e Vlorës, nga familja Shehu. Vëllai ishte mekanik dhe në kryeqytet kish hapur një dyqan për shërbim biçikletash. Ai me fillimin e luftës, merr familjen të përbërë nga gruaja dhe tre vajza dhe rikthehet në Stamboll.

Me vdekjen e burrit, shtëpia ra mbi shpatullat e gruas mbetur me katër fëmijë jetim. Me ndihmën e miqve të familjes, Melek-hanmi, siç e thërrisnin bota, arrin të sigurojë bursa studimi për djemtë. Të madhit i akordojnë një bursë studimi për në shkollë ushtarake në Itali, të cilën edhe e përfundoi, specialiteti financë. Të tjerët i shkolloi në gjimnazin e Tiranës.

Melek-hanmi, përballoi jetën e vështirë duke i rritur djemtë sipas standarteve të shtresës së saj të një nëpunësi shteti të mesëm. Ajo ishte shtëpiake e zonja, artizane e aftë dhe njohëse shumë e mirë e historisë së kinematografisë botërore që nga fillesa e saj. Nuk reshti kurrë së interesuari për pasionin ndaj ekranit. Ndonse rrojti gjatë në Shqipëri, në shqipen e saj ndihej theksi i gjuhës turke.

Nga momentet më të vështira të jetës ajo kujtonte gjithmonë lajmin e rremë, në lidhje me vrasjen e djemve në luftë kundër nazifashizmit. Gruaja e fortë nuk e besoi kurrë atë lajm, derisa shkoi në këmbë dhe takoi djemt e saj në Pezë. Pas çlirimit të Shqipërisë, Melek-hanmi martoi djemtë dhe pleqëroi duke vënë në jetë amanetin e të shoqit që të mos largohej kurrë nga Shqipëria.

"E kam amanet nga burri, thoshte Melek-Hanmi, të mos largohem nga Shqipëria për asnjë arsye a rrethanë. Ai si edhe shokët e tij ishin të bindur dhe të vendosur se Shqipëria që ata donin të bënin kërkonte sakrifica. Njëra prej tyre ishte mos braktisja e saj."

Melek-Hanmi vdiq në moshë 86 vjeçare më 1970 në Tiranë e rrethuar nga djemtë, nuset, nipërit. U varros në varrezat e Tufinës në Tiranë pranë të shoqit dhe djalit të parë.

Abdiu
(Autobiografia e major Abdi Adil Mati, shkruar më 1949. Botohet për herë të parë me lejen e bashkëshortes.)

Unë rrjedh nga një familje nëpunës i mesëm, Jam lindur në katundin Fullqet të Matit më 23 dhjetor 1919. (Shënim i më vonshëm: Kjo datë, duhet të jetë ngatërruar, sepse nëna më ka shpjeguar se ishte shtatzënë në kohë lufte, kur i shoqi e shpërnguli nga Tirana për të lindur e sigurtë në fshat. Si datë më e saktë është shkurt 1918).

Kam mbaruar me bursë 5 vjet shkollë fillore, 2 vjet shkollë teknike dhe mbasi më është prerë bursa, kam vazhduar mësimet në gjimnazin e Tiranës. Me mbarimin e semimaturës, konkurova për të vazhduar studimet në Itali në shkollë ushtarake. Nga viti 1936 deri në vitin 1941vazhdova dhe kreva me sukses tre vjet Kolegjin Ushtarak në Romë dhe tre vjet Akademinë e Marinës në Livorno. Mbasi mbarova akademinë u imbarkova në kryqëzorin italian "Kadorna" në Pola me gradën toger marine. Ky kryqëzor ishte anie shkolle, prandaj unë aty mbarova sipas rregullit dy kurse specializimi: kursin e parë, gjashtë muaj, për artileri marine dhe kursin e dytë, gjashtë muaj, për oficer navigacioni duke hyrë përfundimisht në rangun e oficerëve të shtatmadhorisë të marinës.
Edukimi që kam pasur në familje ka qënë frymëzuar nga dashuria për atdheun. Ky edukim erdhi gjithmonë duke u forcuar edhe nga fakti se unë jam rritur me bursa të shtetit në konvikte.

Në vitin 1935 kam dëgjuar për herë të parë të flitet për komunizmin nga shokët e mi Gani Strazimiri dhe Petrit Radovicka. Karakteri im ishte i predispozuar për ide revolucionare, prandaj unë pranova të studjoj me këta shokë në mënyrë të organizuar, por jo rregullisht, broshura ilegale sidomos Komunizmin Primitiv.

Në vitin 1936 unë shkova në Itali dhe kontaktet me shokët i mbaja vetëm gjatë pushimeve verore si edhe kur edhe ata erdhën për studime në Itali.
Okupimi i Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste më gjeti krahas studentëve ushtarakë shqiptarë me në krye mikun tim Asim Zeneli, të cilët protestuan publikisht për këtë akt.

Në vitin 1942 ndiqja ngjarjet në Shqipëri të cilat më bënë të vendos të largohem nga rradhët e ushtrisë. Kështu në shkurt 1943, duke përfituar nga leja e zakonshme, të cilën duhej ta kaloja i detyruar në Romë me që e kisha të ndaluar të udhëtoja në Shqipëri, fallcifikova firmën e komandantit të anies sime dhe pata mundësi të mbërri në Tiranë.

Me të mbërritur u vura në kontakt me shokët e mi, të cilët ishin inkuadruar në rradhët e rezistencës së armatosur. Më datën 23 mars 1943 erdhën për të më marrë Kajo Karafili, Pandi Nasho dhe Ali Kubati në kodrat e Saukut në periferi të Tiranës. Prej kësaj dite hoqa rrobat e oficerit dhe u futa si partizan i thjeshtë në çetën e Pezës. Kam qëndruar i tillë pranë Myslim Pezëz dhe Kristo Themelkos deri në fund të korrikut 1943 duke marrë pjesë në aksione të ndryshme si në Rrogozhinë, në luftën e Pezës kundër 14 000 italianëve, dhe prej këndej në Konferencën e Labinotit. Në gusht 1943 jam emëruar komandant i çetës të Darsisë të Peqinit. Në fillim të shtatorit 1943 jam emëruar komandant i batalionit të dytë të grupit të Pezës. Në tetor të po atij viti jam transferuar në Brigadën e tretë si komandant i batalionit të tretë. Ky batalion ishte i përbërë nga partizanë italianë të çetës Mateoti, nga partizanë malazes, armen, afganë të liruar nga kampi i përqëndrimit si edhe nga 40 partizanë shqiptarë. Komisar ishte Hilmi Seiti, nën komandant ishte Ernest Jakova.
Me Brigadën e III kam marrë pjesë në të gjitha aksionet dhe luftimet e operacionit të dimrit. Në luftën e Selbes në fund të Janarit 1944, kam mbrojtur me një kompani kundër forcave gjermano balliste tërheqjen e brigadës drejt Bastarit. Më pas u transferova në brigadën e 24 po me detyrën e komandantit të batalionit. Në tetor të 1944 u transferova përsëri pranë shtabit të Korparmatës së Parë në shërbimin operativ dhe të shifrës. Prej këndej në shkurt të vitit 1945 u emërova shef i degës së Marinës në Ministrinë e Mbrojties Kombëtare, detyrë të cilën e kam kryer vazhdimisht deri më sot.

Kultura i me ka për bazë 17 vite shkolle të cilat i kam kryer rregullisht nga që kam dëshirë të madhe të lexoj dhe të mësoj. Përvehtësoj shpejt lëndët shkencore dhe përveç profesionit tim të oficerit të marinës, kam patur dëshirë dhe ushtroj sportet dhe artin e pikturës.

Kultura ime politike është formuar nga studimi individual si edhe nga leksionet e programeve të Drejtorisë Politike të Ushtrisë. Por në këtë drejtim horizonti është i hapur shumë, prandaj edhe unë kam mungesa të cilat mundohem t'i eleminoj.

Flas shumë mirë italisht, të cilën e kam srudiuar gjatë 8 viteve të shkollës në Itali. Flas gjuhën turke të cilën e kam gjuhën e nënës sime. Flas frengjisht, anglisht dhe gjrmanisht gjuhë të cilat i kam mësuar si të dyta në shkollë. Kuptoj dhe flas pak gjuhën ruse gjuhë të cilën e kam mësuar disi nga qëndrimi im 6 muaj në Leningrad. Kuptoj greqisht, latinisht dhe persisht

Jam antar partie që nga shtatori i vitit 1943, propozuar për antar partie nga celula e Grupit të Pezës. Qënien antar partie e kam pranuar vullnetarisht me dëshirë të madhe dhe me ndërgjegje për detyrat e anëtarëve të partisë. Prej ditës që kam hyrë në parti, jam munduar të zhduk gabimet e mia me anën e autokritikës. Nuk kam marrë ndonjë dënim ose vrejtie nga partia.

Mungesat që kam konstatuar në vehten time:

Dukem shumë i durueshëm dhe gjakftohtë, por në të vërtetë në shumë raste bëhem gjaknxehtë dhe shfryj në çast. Nga gjaknxehtësia nuk kam kaluar kurrë në gabime, por disa herë kam qënë i ashpër më shumë se sa duhej për probleme pune. Jam karakter i heshtur dhe kujtoj se të gjitha gjërat që kam për të diskutuar në organizatë, konferenca dhe gjetkë shokët i dijnë, prandaj nuk kam marrë pjesë shpesh në diskutime. Para se të futesha në parti, nuk mirrja pjesë kurrë në diskutime dhe nuk kam folur para se të pyetesha, por mbasi hyra në parti e kam zhdukur deri diku këtë të metë, por jo fare.
Mbaj dekoratën e Kujtimit, Yllin Partizan kl III, medaljen e Çlirimit dhe urdhërin e Trimërisë.

Jam i martuar me Zaira Hamzaraj e bija e Zihniut njërit prej deputetëve të Vlorës në Kongresin për shpalljen e pavarësisë dhe ngritjes së flamurit më 28 nëndor 1912.

Kam një djalë të sapolindur, Ilirin (19.07.1949).



SHENIM I ME VONSHEM NE AUTOBIOGRAFI

Më pas, lindi djali i dytë Zamiri, më 19.01.1951 dhe vajza Teuta më 29.09.1956
Abdi Mati vdiq më 4 shtator 1992. U varros me ceremoni ushtarake në Tiranë, në varrezat e Tufinës, pranë familjarëve.

EPITAF

Admiral Abdi Mati, komandant i Flotës Luftarake Detare nga fillimi, shkurt i vitit 1945 dhe për gjithë kohërat. Krenari e detarisë shqiptare për aftësitë e pashoqe profesionale, për përkushtimin ndaj armës dhe për karakterin shembullor human.

-----------

----------


## Brari

Histori interesante...


GSH
--------
DOSSIER 

Historia e dhimbëshme e Valentin Përvizit nga Skuraj i Kurbinit, i cili u diplomua në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas në Itali. Si vuajti për 47-vjet në burgje e internime 

Përvizi, oficeri që u bashkua me gruan italiane pas 47-vjetësh 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Më 22 shkurt të vitit 1991, ditën kur në Tiranë po rrëzohej monumentii diktatorit komunist të Shqipërisë Enver Hoxhës, vëllai im Valentin Përvizi i cili kishte kaluar plot 47-vjet në burgje e internime, kishte shkuar që herët në mëngjez në aeroportin e Rinasit ku me një nga avionët e pakët të linjave ajrore që kishte asokohe do të udhëtonte për në Itali për t'u bashkuar më bashkëshorten e tij italiane me të cilën nuk ishte parë më që nga viti 1945 kur atë e kishin arrestuar në qytetin e Shkodrës. 

Që nga momenti që ai mbërriti në aeroportin e Rinasit e deri në çastin kur avioni u shkëput nga toka për të fluturuar në drejtim të qiellit të kaltër, Valentinin e kishte pushtuar një ndjenjë frike dhe ankthi se mos anullohej ai fluturim nga trazirat e turbullirat që kishin plasur atë ditë në Tiranë dhe në disa qytete të tjera të Shqipërisë. Kur zbriti në aeroportin e Bolonjas, ai priti deri sa u larguan të gjithë pasagjerët dhe kur i kishte humbur të gjitha shpresat se aty nuk kishte dalë njeri për ta pritur, një grua e moshur iu afrua dhe e pyeti: "Mos vallë je ti Valentini?" Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 74-vjeçari Lek Përvizi me origjinë nga fshati Skuraj i krahinës së Kurbinit dhe me banim në Bruksel të Belgjikës i cili rrëfen gjithë historinë e dhimbëshme të vëllait të tij Valentinit, të diplomuar në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas në vitin 1941, ku ai dhe ishte martuar me një vajzë italianë të cilën e mori me vete në Shqipëri. 

Kush ishte Valentin Përvizi
Valentin Përvizi u lind në vitin 1920 në fshatin Skuraj të krahinës së Kurbinit, prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij një nga më të njohurat e asaj treve. Valentini ishte fëmija i parë i Prenk Përvizit i cili ishte diplomuar në një nga shkollat ushtarake të Vjenës në Austri dhe në atë kohë ai shërbente si oficer me gradën e kapitenit në Batalionin Special të komanduar nga major Prenk Jaku. Familja Përvizi ku u lind Valentini, asokohe ishte një nga familjet e parisë së Kurbinit dhe i pari i tyre Gjin Pjetër Përvizi, ishte udhëheqës ushtarak e politik i gjithë asaj krahine. Ai kishte udhëhequr forcat vullnetare kurbinase në disa beteja kundra taborreve turke që ishin të instaluara në Krastë të Krujës, gjatë operacioneve ndëshkuese që ata kishnin marrë në zonën e Milotit dhe të Skurajt. Po kështu në 28 nënorin e vitit 1912, me porosinë e Dom Nikoll Kaçorrit, Gjin Pjetër Përvizi kishte ngritur flamurin shqiptar në qëndrën e krahinës së Kurbinit në Milot. I rritur dhe i edukuar në atë ambient familjar nën kujdesin e posaçëm të xhaxhait të tij Gjin Pjetri, babai i Valentinit, Prenka, kishte dëshirë dhe synonte që edhe djali i tij të shkollohej në një nga akademitë ushtarake të Italisë, në mënyrë që të ruante traditën familjare të asaj shtëpie. Lidhur me këtë, vëllai i Valentinit, 74-vjeçari Lekë Përvizi dëshmon: "Duke qenë se familja jonë ishte në një gjëndje shumë të mirë ekonomike, aty nga viti 1926 babai ynë Prenka vendosi që ta dërgonte Valentinin për të studjuar në Itali. Kështu që nga viti 1926 e deri në vitin 1941, vëllai ynë i madh Valentini u shkollua në shkollat dhe akademitë ushtarake të Italisë. Filloren dhe gjimnazin ai i mbaroi në kolegjin Don Bosko të Lanzo Torineses (Torino) ku doli me rezultate shumë të mira. Në vitin 1930 kur Valentini vazhdonte mësimet në klasën e katërt të atij kolegji, në qytetin e Torinos shkoi dhe baba Prenka, pasi mbreti Zog e kishte caktuar për të vazhduar studimet e për t'u specializuar pranë Akademisë Ushtarake të atij qyteti. Kështu për katër vjet me rradhë nga 1930-ta e deri në vitin 1934, vëllai Valentini ishte nën kujdesin e plotë të babës, i cili e kontrollonte herë pas here në kolegjin ku ai studjonte", kujton Lekë Përvizi lidhur me shkollimin e vëllait të tij Valentinit në Itali.

Në Akadeninë Ushtarake të Modenas
Në vitin 1936 pasi Valentin Përvizi mbaroi me nota shumë të mira kolegjin Don Bosko në qytetin e Torinos, nën kujdesin e babait të tij Kolonel Prenk Përvizit që ishte një nga oficerët më të përgatitur e më të njohur të Monarkisë së Zogut, u dërgua për të vazhduar studimet në një nga shkollat ushtarake të Romës ku asokohe mësonin shumë prej pinjollëve të familjeve aristokrate italiane. Lidhur me periudhën e studimeve të Valentinit pranë kësaj shkolle ushtarake, vëllai i tij Leka dëshmon: "Në këtë shkollë tepër të njohur dhe me famë të kryeqytetit italian, bashkë me Valentinin asokohe studjonin dhe disa studentë të tjerë shqiptarë. Ndër ata studentë, shokët dhe miqtë më të ngushtë të tij ishin: Asim Zeneli, (Hero i Popullit) Lekë Vojvoda, (i burgosur politik) Avdyl Këllezi, (ish- zv / kryeministër) Avdi Mati (Gjeneral, Komandant i Flotës) Ndue Lala, (antikomunsit i arratisur) Ali Ohri, (i burgosur politik). Siç më ka pas treguar vetë Valentini, në prillin e vitit 1939 bashkë me këta shokë kishin vendosur që të kryenin disa atentate në Itali, kundra personaliteteve të larta shqiptare që kishin dërguar telegrame mirseardhje Italisë fashiste dhe që kishin dorzuar kurorën e Skënderbeut në Romë. Për këto atentate që ata nuk mundën t'i realizonin dot, kishin hedhur short se kush do të merrej me realizimin dhe kryerjen e tyre. Përveç këtij plani, ai grup studentësh ushtarakë shqiptarë ku bënte pjesë dhe Valentini në ditët e para të prillit të vitit 1939 kur Italia kishte pushtuar Shqipërinë, vendosën dhe bojkotuan betimin ushtarak përpara flamurit italian. Kur po kryhej ceremonia e betimit në të cilën asistonin autoritete të larta ushtarake fashiste, ushtarakët shqiptarë ulën kokat dhe nuk e përsëritën formulën e betimit. Nisur nga kjo ushtaraku i lartë italian që po e lëxonte atë, iu drejtua kapitenit Luigj Mikeli (nga Shkodra) duke i thënë: "Zoti Mikeli, përktheje formulën e betimit, se si duket bashkëatdhetarët e tu shqiptarë nuk e kuptojnë". Pas këtyre fjalëve Luigji iu përgjigj: "Në qoftë se ata nuk e kuptojnë dot italishten, unë nuk e njoh fare", kujton Lekë Përvizi lidhur me periudhën e studimeve të vëllait të tij Valentinit në shkollën ushtarake të Romës, ku ai kishte shokë të ngushtë disa studentë të cilët më pas u bënë personalitetet më të njohura të jetës politike në Shqipërinë komuniste.

Arrestohet nga gjermanët
Pas mbarimit të shkollës ushtarake të Romës me rezuultate shumë të larta, në shtatorin e vitit 1939 Valentin Përvizi u dërgua për të ndjekur studimet në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas, e cila asokohe ishte një ndër më të famshmet e Italisë. Në atë akademi Valentini studjoi për dy vjet me rradhë në kursin e Kavalerisë dhe në vitin 1941 ai u diplomua me rezultate të larta, duke marrë dhe gradën e nëntogerit. Lidhur me studimet e tija në atë qytet dhe fillimet e karrierës ushtarake, i vëllai i tij Leka, dëshmon: "Pas përfundimit dhe marrjes së diplomës në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas, Valentini u emërua si oficer në një vënd të izoluar malor në Merano. Më pas ai kaloi në një kurs njëvjeçar për mjete të blinduara dhe u inkuadrua si komandant i një njësie në një regjiment tankist ku mori dhe gradën e togerit. Ky regjiment ishte përgatitur dhe stërvitur për të shkuar në vijën e frontit të luftës në Afrikën Veriore, në Libi. Por pas precipitimit të ngjarjeve ndryshe nga sa ishte parashikuar nga Shtabi Italian e Luftës, ai regjiment tankist ku bënte pjesë dhe Valentini, u caktua që të merrte nën mbrojtje një rajon të kryeqytetit, Romë. Në fillimin e shtatorit të vitit 1943 me kapitullimin e Italisë fashiste, ndërsa ushtria italiane mori urdhër që t'u kundërvihej forcave gjermane që ndodheshin në Tivoli afër Romës, njësia tankiste ku bënte pjesë Valentini ndodhej në zonën e Montorsit ku zhvilloi luftime të ashpëra kundra gjermanëve. Në ato luftime Valentini u dallua për përgatitjen e lartë ushtarake dhe për guximin e treguar u lavdërua nga komanda eprore aty në fushën e betejës. Por pas kapitullimit të dytë të gjeneral Badolios, ushtria italiane u dorzua tek gjermanët të cilët pasi i liruan të gjithë ushtarët, mbajtën vetëm oficerët që i mbyllën në një kamp të improvizuar të rrethuar me tela me gjemba dhe me roje të shumta. Qëllimi i gjermanëve ishte që oficerët italianë t'i dërgonin në kampin e internimit në Dakau të Gjermanisë, në rast se ata nuk firmosnin për të shërbyer në ushtrinë e komanduar nga Musolini. Gjatë kësaj kohe që ushtarët italianë mbaheshin në atë kamp, Valentini së bashku me dy oficerë italianë u arratis që andej dhe për disa ditë qëndroi i fshehur në shtëpitë e tyre në Romë. Më pas Valentini u largua nga Roma dhe shkoi e u fsheh në shtëpinë e bashkëshortes së tij italiane, Maria Gorizio, me të cilën ishte martuar aty nga vera e vitit 1942. Edhe në qytetin e Bolonjas ai ishte në rrezik që të arrestohej e të dënohej si dezertor dhe për disa kohë qëndroi i fshehur në atë shtëpi ku i shpëtoi për mrekulli vdekjes pas shëmbjes së asaj banese nga bombardimet e avioneve", kujton Leka aventurën ushtarake të vëllait të tij Valentinit në Itali.

Kthimi në Shqipëri dhe arrestimi
Në shtëpinë e bashkëshortes së tij në Bolonja, Valentin Përvizi qëndroi deri në shtatorin e vitit 1944 dhe në atë kohë ai ndërrmori një udhëtim të gjatë për tu kthyer në atdheun e tij në Shqipëri. Lidhur me ketë, Leka dëshmon: "Një nga personat që e nxitën Valentinin për t'u kthyer në Shqipëri në atë kohë të papërshtatëshme për familjen tonë, kur komunistë ishin në prag të marrjes së pushtetit, ishte një shoku i tij i shkollës i quajtur Nuri. Pas insistimit të tij, ata të dy përgatitën dokumente fallso për vete dhe gratë e tyre dhe pas një udhëtimi të gjatë duke përshkuar Vjenën, Budapestin, Beogradin, Prizrenin, ata të katërt mbërritën në Shkodër. Në atë kohë që Valentini mbërriti në Shkodër, ai u strehua tek familja e shokut të tij Lekë Vojvodës i cili mbante funksionin e rrethkomandantit të Malësisë me gradën e kapitenit. Ndërsa Valentini qëndronte i fshehur aty me bashkëshorten e tij italiane, familja jonë ishte e shpërndarë, pasi kullën tonë në fshatin Laç të Kurbinit e kishin bombarduar gjermanët dhe e kishin djegur partizanët. Në atë kohë babai Prenka që kishte qenë në funksionin e Ministrit të Mbrojtjes, ishte në malësinë e Lezhës me misionet britanike, kurse ne dy djemtë e tjerë me nanën dhe me gjyshen ishim të fshehur në malet e Skurajt. Në dhjetorin e vitit 1944, me ndihmën e Prof. Kol Prelës, Valentini me të shoqen e tij zbritën në qytetin e Shkodrës ku ai dhe u arrestua gjatë një kontrolli që bënë forcat partizane të ndjekjes në shtëpinë ku ai u strehua. Arsyeja e vetme e arrestimit të Valentinit, ishte fakti se ai ishte i biri i Gjeneral-Prenk Përvizit, të cilin komunistët e kishin shpallur armik dhe e kërkonin me qiri gjithë ditën. Pas arrestimit të tij, e shoqja italiane shkoi për të protestuar tek komandanti partizan i operacionit, Gjeneral Mehmet Shehu, i cili i tha: "Në vënd që të na falenderosh se nuk e kemi pushkatuar, ti kërkon lirimin e tij", Pasi Valentini qëndroi dy vjet në hetuesi pa u gjykuar, duke mos pasur asnjë lloj fakti për ta dënuar, atë e dënuan me internim dhe e sollën në Berat ku kishin dërguar një pjesë të familjes sonë", kujton Lek Përvizi lidhur me arrestimin e vëllait të tij Valentinit pas kthimit nga Italia në Shqipëri.

Me gruan italiane pas 47 vjetësh
Pas burgosjes së Valentinit, e shoqja e tij italiane, Maria Gorizia, u riatdhesua në Itali së bashku me shumë italianë që asokohe u lejuan të ktheheshin në atdheun e tyre. Maria nuk kishte asnjë dëshirë që të ikte në Itali pa Valentinin, por ajo u detyrua që ta ndërrmerte atë hap, pasi asokohe e gjithë familja Përvizi ishte në burgje dhe internime. Ndërkohë që Valentini bashkë me ne pjestarët e tjerë të familjes vuajti për plot 47-vjet në kampet e internimit të Beratit, Kuçovës, Porto-Paleroms, Tepelenës, Çorovodës, Fabrikës së Tullave Tiranë, Shtyllas të Fierit, Kuç i Vlorës, Plug e Gradishtë të Lushnjes, e shoqja e tij italiane i drejtonte vazhdimisht kerkesa Ministrisë së Jashtme Italiane që të ndërhynin pranë qeverisë shqiptare për të bërë të mundur bashkimin me bashkëshortin e saj. Mirpo këto kerkesa binin në veshin e shurdhër të palës shqiptare dhe aty nga tetori i vitit 1967 ambasadori italian në Shqipëri Norberto Lehman, në një përgjigjie që i bënte Ministrisë së tij të Jashtme ndër të tjera i shkruante: "Me vazhdimin e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, nuk mendohet se Valentin Përvizi i cilësuar "Armik i Popullit", të fitojë lirinë". Por ëndërra e bashkëshortes italiane të Valentinit, u bë realitet vetëm në shkurtin e vitit 1991, kur në Shqipëri po përmbysej regjimi komunist. Atë ditë që në Tiranë po rrëzohej monumenti i diktatorit Enver Hoxha, Valentini mundi që të largohej nga Shqipëria pasi më parë kishte siguruar dhe vizën nga ambasada italiane. Po atë ditë ai mbërriti në aeroportin e Bolonjës ku e priste bashkëshortja e tij Maria, me të cilën takohej pas 47 vjet ndarje", e përfundon rrëfimin e tij Lekë Përvizi lidhur me historinë e dhimbëshme të vëllait të tij Valentinit, që kaloi një jetë në burgjet e internimet e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës dhe u bashkua me bashkëshorten e tij italiane të cilën nuk e kishte parë që nga viti 1945 kur atë e arrestuan si armik të popullit. Ata të dy jetuan bashkë vetëm nëntë vjet, pasi më 13 maj të vitit 1999 Valentini ndërroi jetë në spitalin Malpighi të Bolonjës ku dhe u varros me nderime nga miqtë e të afërmit e tij të mërgatës antikomuniste që i dhanë lamtumirën e tyre, njeriut që konsiderohej si simboli i qëndresës ndaj diktaturës enveriste.

----------


## kastriot

http://www.sis.gov.eg/rulers/html/alb04.htm

----------


## Kallmeti

Dede Gjo' Luli
Dede Gjo' Luli, nje jete ne lufte 
E shane, e torturuan, pastaj e vrane dhe me ne fund e masakruan. Dhe per t'i humbur gjurmet e atij krimi monstruoz e qiten ne shpelle. 
Ky burre shqiptar kishte shkuar atje ne Orosh te Mirdites per bisedime, edhe pse kishte nje parandjenje se atje do te vritej. Testamenti i nenshkruar nje dite me pare se te nisej tregon parandjenjen e tragjedise se tij, pavaresisht se te gjithe e kishin keshilluar qe te mos shkonte. 
Por Dede Gjo' Luli ua kishte dhene fjalen krereve te Mirdites. Ishte dite fatkeqe e shtatorit kur u vra trimi legjendar i Shqiperise, Dede Gjo'Luli i Hotit.
Ate dite u shua nga qielli shqiptar nje yll i lirise kombetare. E vrane ata qe e vrasin kombin shqiptar tash 1300 vjet.
Dede Gjo' Luli lindi ne Traboin te Hotit ne vitin 1840. Ishte bir i nje prej familjeve me fisnike te Malesise, dere e permendur brez pas brezi. Hoti ka nje te kaluar te shkelqyeshme. Historianet thone se ishte nje nder krahinat me te organizuara ne gjithe Shqiperine ne Mesjete.
Bile Millan Shufllaj, shkruan se organizimi ushtarak i Hotit ka filluar ne shekullin XIV. Shtepia e Dede Gjo' Lulit, ka qene dere e pare neper shekuj. Traboini dhe krejt Malesia gjithmone ka gezuar respekt per kete familje fisnike.
Dede Gjo' Luli u rrit dhe u be burre ne Bardhaj te Hotit ku edhe sot e kesaj dite ruhen me mire se kudo tjeter traditat me fisnike te races arberore.
Qysh i ri mori pjese ne lufterat per lirine e tokave shqiptare. Merrte pjese ne te gjitha kuvendet me rendesi. Ne moshen 21 vjecare u kishte prire djemve te Hotit per te shpetuar Oso Kuken nga flaka e barotit ne Kulle te Vranines.
Cun Mula dhe Dede Gjo' Luli perfaqesuan Hotin ne Lidhjen Shqiptare te Prizrenit. Edhe atehere Deda ishte i ri por shume i pjekur.
Nga pjesemarrja ne luftera dhe ne kuvende shihet mirefilli se Dede Gjo' Luli ishte atdhetar e trim. Zoti e kishte pajisur me keto cilesi fisnike. Roberine shekullore otomane dhe coptimin sllav te tokave shqiptare i kishte plage ne zemer.
I dridhej toka nen kembe, ndersa qielli shqiptar qante per ato padrejtesi dhe mallkime qe kishin rene mbi dheun e shenjte te arberit.
Nga ato male te larta shqiptare, me syte e shqiponjes, i shikonte te gjitha ato tragjedi ne veprim. Marreveshjen turko-sllave per coptimin e tokave shqiptare Dede Gjo' Luli e kishte kuptuar me mire se asnje prijes tjeter shqiptar, per faktin se kurre nuk ka qene aleat i tyre.
Periudha para dhe pas Lidhjes se Prizrenit ishin deshmi per Dede Gjo' Lulin se kombi shqiptar i roberuar mund te zhdukej nga faqja e dheut. I kishte kuptuar shume mire intrigat turke dhe pasionet e cmendura sllave. Ceriku i fundit i shekullit XIX, kishte qene shume fatkeq, sepse gjate kesaj periudhe gjysma e Shqiperise se roberuar nga otoman-t kishte rene nen sundimin sllavo-grek. Tashti si burre i pjekur Dede Gjo' Luli ishte i vetedijshem se cka po ndodh.
E shihte me syte e tij edhe ate gjysme Shqiperie se po shkon drejt copetimit dhe humneres. Ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar sllavo-greket, pastaj edhe italianet, nuk lane gure pa levize per rrenimin e Shqiperise. Ne ate kohe Dede Gjo'Luli ishte burre i pjekur dhe me pervoje te madhe ushtarake e politike. Keto i kishte mesuar ne beteja dhe ne kuvende te medha shqiptare sic ishte Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit.
Politiken dhe diplomacine nderkombetare i kishte mesuar ne Shkoder ku kishte kaluar nje pjese te rendesishme te jetes. Atje ishte njohur me patriotet dhe intelektualet me te shquar shqiptare te Rilindjes. Asnje kuvend kombetar ne Shkoder nuk behej pa pjesemarrjen e Dede Gjo'Lulit. Shqiperia dhe Kosova e kishin kuptuar se ky eshte nje prijes i vertete. Njeri qe nuk ishte korruptuar nga shperblimet dhe titujt e huaj. Tere jeten e kishte kaluar ne male te Hotit pa bere asnje kompromis. Mbante lidhje te ngushta me te gjithe patriotet shqiptare ne Jug e ne Veri, ne Kosove dhe ne diaspore. Sa here e kishte pare shtepine e tij te djegur shkrumb e hi, por asnjehere nuk u ligeshtua.
Te gjithe e kishin kuptuar se Turqia ishte para shkaterrimit, e sidomos fqinjte sllave e greke. Ata enderronin se pas largimit te Turqise do te gelltitnin te gjitha tokat shqiptare dhe sipas tyre nuk do te kishte me Shqiperi. Por, keto kurthe mizore ballkanike Dede Gjo' Luli i kishte kuptuar me mire. Pas shume takimesh dhe bisedimesh me patriotet shqiptare, ky hero legjendar kishte vendosur te fillonte luften per pavaresine e Shqiperise. Ne Shkoder, ne Kosove dhe ne gjithe Shqiperine ishte krijuar bindja se lufta per pavaresi ishte e domosdoshme. Edhe pse i shtyre ne moshe trimi legjendar i Malesise kishte bere te gjitha pergatitjet per nje qendrese te vertete.
"E filloi luften me 24 mars te vitit 1911, e cila brenda me pak se dy vjetesh i solli Shqiperise pavaresine dhe atdheut ma te madhen nder", thote nje poet shqiptar.
Me 6 prill te vitit 1911 per here te pare ne Bratile te Hotit valoi flamuri shqiptar i Gjergj Kastriotit. Valoi pas 500 vjet roberie. E shpalosi dhe u nguli ne koder te Bratiles, Nike Gjelosh Luli i familjes se Dede Gjo'Lulit. Por ne ate moment Nike Gjelosh Luli ra deshmor, me flamur te Kastriotit ne dore.
Ne Deciq filloi nje lufte e vertete qe u perhap ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove. Tere bota e kuptoi se shqiptaret jane gati te bejne sakrificen me te madhe per atdhe.
Shtypi evropian dhe boteror shkruante cdo dite per trimerine dhe vendosmerine e shqiptareve. Politika dhe diplomacia evropiane mesoi shume nga kjo lufte. Ato dite patriotet shqiptare pergatiten dhe nenshkruan Memorandumin e Greces qe eshte dokumenti me i rendesishem per pavaresine e Shqiperise para Shpalljes se Pavaresise ne Vlore me 28 nentor te vitit 1912. Te gjitha ketyre veprimeve heroike dhe politike u priu Dede Gjo' Luli me guximin, ndershmerine dhe largpamesine qe e karakterizonte ne cdo cast historik.
Per lufterat dhe atdhedashurine e tij kane shkurar me shume se 100 autore shqiptare dhe te huaj. Kane shkruar dhe shkruajne poetet, historianet dhe shkrimtaret me te mire te kombit shqiptar.
Vendlindja e tij dhe gjysma e Malesise se Madhe gjendet edhe sot e kesaj dite nen pushtimin serbo-malazez. Kulla e Dede Gjo' Lulit eshte shnderruar ne nje germadhe. Atje populli shqiptar po tretet, po asimilohet, po humb te gjitha virtytet fisnike te races arberore. Politikat e ndryshme ballkanike po e shnderrojne ne shqipfoles gjysmen e Malesise. Atje vritet per dite gjuha, kultura dhe historia shqiptare. Ndoshta po pergatitet edhe nje fatkeqesi tjeter me e madhe.
Deciqi dhe Bratila jane troje shqiptare qe u lane me gjak per lirine e Shqiperise. Kete e dijne te gjithe historianet shqiptare. Flamuri i Kastriotit eshte ngritur per here te pare ne Bratile dhe ne Deciq; atje eshte lare me gjakun e djemve dhe vajzave me te dalluara te Malesise, ashtu sic eshte lare me gjak Prekazi i Drenices nga Adem Jashari dhe bashkeluftetaret dhe anetaret e familjes se tij.
Dede Gjo' Luli eshte nder te paktet brezni luftetaresh qe eshte shuar me far e me fis per flamur e per liri.
Megjithate politika shqiptare nuk eshte treguar kurre e sinqerte ndaj atyre qe dhane jeten per lirine e atij vendi. Historianet shqiptare gati gjithmone kane qene te diktuar nga politika.
Per Bratilen, ku per here te pare u ngrit flamuri shqiptar, historianet nuk e kane thene fjalen e vete.
Klanet e ndryshme politike kane manipuluar me te verteten historike te kombit shqiptar. Dihet se ata qe kane pasur pushtetin kane shkruar historine. Por Dede Gjo' Luli dhe trimat e tij nuk kane luftuar per pushtet. Deri edhe armiqte e kombit shqiptar e kane pranuar se Malesia e Madhe eshte nje treve e vertete iliro-shqiptare qe u eshte nenshtruar te huajve me pak se cdo krahine tjeter.
Akademite dhe parlamentet shqiptare duhet t'i korrigjojne keto gabime. Amerikanet nderojne ne menyre te posacme diten e pavaresise por edhe diten e flamurit te cilin e kane ngritur ne lufte kunder Perandorise angleze.
Keto jane te verteta historike, pavaresisht se mund te jene te hidhura. Gjergj Kastriot-Skenderbeu, Dede Gjo' Luli dhe Adem Jashari jane tri shtyllat kryesore te historise shqitare. Pa emrin e tyre nuk ka histori te vertete.
Ne fushebeteja per lirine e Shqiperise jane vrare nje dyzine burrash e gra te familjes se Dede Gjo' Lulit. Ata jane vrare kunder armiqve te Shqiperise dhe te kombit shqiptar. Ata meritojne vend me rendesi ne Panteonin e kombit. Edhe entet fetare pa dallim duhet t'i nderojne dhe te luten per shpirtin e tyre.
Vitin e ardhshem eshte 90-vjetori i Kryengritjes se Malesise ne krye me Dede Gjo' Lulin, eshte 90-vjetori i ngritjes se flamurit ne Bratile te Hotit dhe eshte 90 vjetori i Memorandumit te Greces. Ne mendojme se keto data historike meritojne nje perkujtim shume te organizuar dhe solemn, nga i gjithe kombi shqiptar. Qeveria, akademia dhe diaspora shqiptare duhet t'i akordojne veprimet e tyre qe ky pervjetor i rendesishem te nderohet ashtu si i ka hije nje populli te qyteteruar.
Jeta e Ded Gjo Lulit
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shkeputur nga gazeta Koha Jone (Nga Gjoleke Gjonlekaj)
========================


E shane, e torturuan, pastaj e vrane dhe me ne fund e masakruan. Dhe per t'i humbur gjurmet e atij krimi monstruoz e qiten ne shpelle. 

Ky burre shqiptar kishte shkuar atje ne Orosh te Mirdites per bisedime, edhe pse kishte nje parandjenje se atje do te vritej. Testamenti i nenshkruar nje dite me pare se te nisej tregon parandjenjen e tragjedise se tij, pavaresisht se te gjithe e kishin keshilluar qe te mos shkonte. 

Por Dede Gjo' Luli ua kishte dhene fjalen krereve te Mirdites. Ishte dite fatkeqe e shtatorit kur u vra trimi legjendar i Shqiperise, Dede Gjo'Luli i Hotit. 

Ate dite u shua nga qielli shqiptar nje yll i lirise kombetare. E vrane ata qe e vrasin kombin shqiptar tash 1300 vjet. 

Dede Gjo' Luli lindi ne Traboin te Hotit ne vitin 1840. Ishte bir i nje prej familjeve me fisnike te Malesise, dere e permendur brez pas brezi. Hoti ka nje te kaluar te shkelqyeshme. Historianet thone se ishte nje nder krahinat me te organizuara ne gjithe Shqiperine ne Mesjete. 

Bile Millan Shufllaj, shkruan se organizimi ushtarak i Hotit ka filluar ne shekullin XIV. Shtepia e Dede Gjo' Lulit, ka qene dere e pare neper shekuj. Traboini dhe krejt Malesia gjithmone ka gezuar respekt per kete familje fisnike. 

Dede Gjo' Luli u rrit dhe u be burre ne Bardhaj te Hotit ku edhe sot e kesaj dite ruhen me mire se kudo tjeter traditat me fisnike te races arberore. 

Qysh i ri mori pjese ne lufterat per lirine e tokave shqiptare. Merrte pjese ne te gjitha kuvendet me rendesi. Ne moshen 21 vjecare u kishte prire djemve te Hotit per te shpetuar Oso Kuken nga flaka e barotit ne Kulle te Vranines. 

Cun Mula dhe Dede Gjo' Luli perfaqesuan Hotin ne Lidhjen Shqiptare te Prizrenit. Edhe atehere Deda ishte i ri por shume i pjekur. Nga pjesemarrja ne luftera dhe ne kuvende shihet mirefilli se Dede Gjo' Luli ishte atdhetar e trim. Zoti e kishte pajisur me keto cilesi fisnike. Roberine shekullore otomane dhe coptimin sllav te tokave shqiptare i kishte plage ne zemer. I dridhej toka nen kembe, ndersa qielli shqiptar qante per ato padrejtesi dhe mallkime qe kishin rene mbi dheun e shenjte te arberit. Nga ato male te larta shqiptare, me syte e shqiponjes, i shikonte te gjitha ato tragjedi ne veprim. Marreveshjen turko-sllave per coptimin e tokave shqiptare Dede Gjo' Luli e kishte kuptuar me mire se asnje prijes tjeter shqiptar, per faktin se kurre nuk ka qene aleat i tyre. 

Periudha para dhe pas Lidhjes se Prizrenit ishin deshmi per Dede Gjo' Lulin se kombi shqiptar i roberuar mund te zhdukej nga faqja e dheut. I kishte kuptuar shume mire intrigat turke dhe pasionet e cmendura sllave. Ceriku i fundit i shekullit XIX, kishte qene shume fatkeq, sepse gjate kesaj periudhe gjysma e Shqiperise se roberuar nga otoman-t kishte rene nen sundimin sllavo-grek. Tashti si burre i pjekur Dede Gjo' Luli ishte i vetedijshem se cka po ndodh. 

E shihte me syte e tij edhe ate gjysme Shqiperie se po shkon drejt copetimit dhe humneres. Ne fillim te shekullit te kaluar sllavo-greket, pastaj edhe italianet, nuk lane gure pa levize per rrenimin e Shqiperise. Ne ate kohe Dede Gjo'Luli ishte burre i pjekur dhe me pervoje te madhe ushtarake e politike. Keto i kishte mesuar ne beteja dhe ne kuvende te medha shqiptare sic ishte Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit. 

Politiken dhe diplomacine nderkombetare i kishte mesuar ne Shkoder ku kishte kaluar nje pjese te rendesishme te jetes. Atje ishte njohur me patriotet dhe intelektualet me te shquar shqiptare te Rilindjes. Asnje kuvend kombetar ne Shkoder nuk behej pa pjesemarrjen e Dede Gjo'Lulit. Shqiperia dhe Kosova e kishin kuptuar se ky eshte nje prijes i vertete. Njeri qe nuk ishte korruptuar nga shperblimet dhe titujt e huaj. Tere jeten e kishte kaluar ne male te Hotit pa bere asnje kompromis. Mbante lidhje te ngushta me te gjithe patriotet shqiptare ne Jug e ne Veri, ne
Kosove dhe ne diaspore. Sa here e kishte pare shtepine e tij te djegur shkrumb e hi, por asnjehere nuk u ligeshtua.

Te gjithe e kishin kuptuar se Turqia ishte para shkaterrimit, e sidomos fqinjte sllave e greke. Ata enderronin se pas largimit te Turqise do te gelltitnin te gjitha tokat shqiptare dhe sipas tyre nuk do te kishte me Shqiperi. Por, keto kurthe mizore ballkanike Dede Gjo' Luli i kishte kuptuar me mire. Pas shume takimesh dhe bisedimesh me patriotet shqiptare, ky hero legjendar kishte vendosur te fillonte luften per pavaresine e Shqiperise. Ne Shkoder, ne Kosove dhe ne gjithe Shqiperine ishte krijuar bindja se lufta per pavaresi ishte e domosdoshme. Edhe pse i shtyre ne moshe trimi legjendar i Malesise kishte bere te gjitha pergatitjet per nje qendrese te vertete. 

"E filloi luften me 24 mars te vitit 1911, e cila brenda me pak se dy vjetesh i solli Shqiperise pavaresine dhe atdheut ma te madhen nder", thote nje poet shqiptar. 

Me 6 prill te vitit 1911 per here te pare ne Bratile te Hotit valoi flamuri shqiptar i Gjergj Kastriotit. Valoi pas 500 vjet roberie. E shpalosi dhe u nguli ne koder te Bratiles, Nike Gjelosh Luli i familjes se Dede Gjo'Lulit. Por ne ate moment Nike Gjelosh Luli ra deshmor, me flamur te Kastriotit ne dore. 

Ne Deciq filloi nje lufte e vertete qe u perhap ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove. Tere bota e kuptoi se shqiptaret jane gati te bejne sakrificen me te madhe per atdhe. 

Shtypi evropian dhe boteror shkruante cdo dite per trimerine dhe vendosmerine e shqiptareve. Politika dhe diplomacia evropiane mesoi shume nga kjo lufte. Ato dite patriotet shqiptare pergatiten dhe nenshkruan Memorandumin e Greces qe eshte dokumenti me i rendesishem per pavaresine e Shqiperise para Shpalljes se Pavaresise ne Vlore me 28 nentor te vitit 1912. Te gjitha ketyre veprimeve heroike dhe politike u priu Dede Gjo' Luli me guximin, ndershmerine dhe largpamesine qe e karakterizonte ne cdo cast historik. 

Per lufterat dhe atdhedashurine e tij kane shkurar me shume se 100 autore shqiptare dhe te huaj. Kane shkruar dhe shkruajne poetet, historianet dhe shkrimtaret me te mire te kombit shqiptar. 

Vendlindja e tij dhe gjysma e Malesise se Madhe gjendet edhe sot e kesaj dite nen pushtimin serbo-malazez. Kulla e Dede Gjo' Lulit eshte shnderruar ne nje germadhe. Atje populli shqiptar po tretet, po asimilohet, po humb te gjitha virtytet fisnike te races arberore. Politikat e ndryshme ballkanike po e shnderrojne ne shqipfoles gjysmen e Malesise. Atje vritet per dite gjuha, kultura dhe historia shqiptare. Ndoshta po pergatitet edhe nje fatkeqesi tjeter me e madhe.

Deciqi dhe Bratila jane troje shqiptare qe u lane me gjak per lirine e Shqiperise. Kete e dijne te gjithe historianet shqiptare. Flamuri i Kastriotit eshte ngritur per here te pare ne Bratile dhe ne Deciq; atje eshte lare me gjakun e djemve dhe vajzave me te dalluara te Malesise, ashtu sic eshte lare me gjak Prekazi i Drenices nga Adem Jashari dhe bashkeluftetaret dhe anetaret e familjes se tij. 

Dede Gjo' Luli eshte nder te paktet brezni luftetaresh qe eshte shuar me far e me fis per flamur e per liri. 

Megjithate politika shqiptare nuk eshte treguar kurre e sinqerte ndaj atyre qe dhane jeten per lirine e atij vendi. Historianet shqiptare gati gjithmone kane qene te diktuar nga politika. 

Per Bratilen, ku per here te pare u ngrit flamuri shqiptar, historianet nuk e kane thene fjalen e vete. 

Klanet e ndryshme politike kane manipuluar me te verteten historike te kombit shqiptar. Dihet se ata qe kane pasur pushtetin kane shkruar historine. Por Dede Gjo' Luli dhe trimat e tij nuk kane luftuar per pushtet. Deri edhe armiqte e kombit shqiptar e kane pranuar se Malesia e Madhe eshte nje treve e vertete iliro-shqiptare qe u eshte nenshtruar te huajve me pak se cdo krahine tjeter. 

Akademite dhe parlamentet shqiptare duhet t'i korrigjojne keto gabime. Amerikanet nderojne ne menyre te posacme diten e pavaresise por edhe diten e flamurit te cilin e kane ngritur ne lufte kunder Perandorise angleze. 

Keto jane te verteta historike, pavaresisht se mund te jene te hidhura. Gjergj Kastriot-Skenderbeu, Dede Gjo' Luli dhe Adem Jashari jane tri shtyllat kryesore te historise shqitare. Pa emrin e tyre nuk ka histori te vertete.

Ne fushebeteja per lirine e Shqiperise jane vrare nje dyzine burrash e gra te familjes se Dede Gjo' Lulit. Ata jane vrare kunder armiqve te Shqiperise dhe te kombit shqiptar. Ata meritojne vend me rendesi ne Panteonin e kombit. Edhe entet fetare pa dallim duhet t'i nderojne dhe te luten per shpirtin e tyre.

Vitin e ardhshem eshte 90-vjetori i Kryengritjes se Malesise ne krye me Dede Gjo' Lulin, eshte 90-vjetori i ngritjes se flamurit ne Bratile te Hotit dhe eshte 90 vjetori i Memorandumit te Greces. Ne mendojme se keto data historike meritojne nje perkujtim shume te organizuar dhe solemn, nga i gjithe kombi shqiptar. Qeveria, akademia dhe diaspora shqiptare duhet t'i akordojne veprimet e tyre qe ky pervjetor i rendesishem te nderohet ashtu si i ka hije nje populli te qyteteruar.

----------


## Kallmeti

Dinastia e Marubëve
- legjenda e shekujve në fotografi. 
-- nga Rudina Llazari 
"Ah, sikur te kish qene gjalle njeri nga Marubet". Keshtu thuhet te kete thene ne fillimin e viteve '90 shkodrani hipur maje bustit te Stalinit, teksa lidhte nyjen e kavos ne qafen e tij. Fatkeqesisht, ne ato momente e gjithe dinastia e Marubeve dergjej nen dhe, por ata kishin lene nje gjurme te madhe prej 150 mije negativesh çka perbejne fondin me te arte te historise se fotografise shqiptare. Te gjitha momentet e historise qe nga 1858, kur Pjeter Marubi shkrepi per te paren here ne Shqiperi aparatin e tij e deri 1944. Figurat madhore shqiptare te gjitha kostumet shqiptare dhe peizazhet e natyres, jane ulur kembekryq ne ate qe quhet kryeveper fotografike e dinastise Marubi. Ky art ne Shqiperi e jo vetem ketu por pergjithesisht ne Ballkan nxori me pas mjeshtrat e medhenj, por fillimin e pare pikerisht tek Marubet, te cilet paten meriten e veçante te fiksojne ne celuloid e te vleresojne figurat e shqiptareve dhe historine e tyre. Ne fotoenciklopedine e vertete te botes shqiptare, ne harkun kohor te nje shekulli, ata diten se ç'te vendosin. Mbase kjo pikerisht ngjan te jete misioni i vertete historik i 150 mije negativeve te tre brezave te Marubeve qe ruhen me fanatizem ne fototeken Marubi. E ne tere kete enciklopedi mund te hasesh natyrshem diversitetin e universit shqiptar. Evenimente historike, etnologjike, folklor, arkitekture, urbanistike pa lene menjane nje galeri te tere kostumografie. 

Dinastia 
Nuk eshte nje apo dy, por jane plot 4, ata qe formuan mbase te paren dinasti artistike shqiptare te fotografeve. Tre breza, nje shekull. Pjetri, Matia, Keli, e deri tek me i fundit Gega. Te gjithe paten vetem nje synim: te fotografonin e te fotografonin artistikisht çdo gje qe kishin perpara. Historia nis me Pjetron. Sipas nje studimi te Ismail Kadarese, i cili i referohet fakteve historike, Pietro Marubi i lindur ne Piaçenza te Italise me 1934, per arsye politike iu desh te ikte nga vendlindja. Idete politike, aktiviteti garibaldist dhe pjesemarrja ne luften kunder pushtuesit austro-hungarez te kohes kane qene, sipas Kadarese, shkaqet kryesore qe kane shtyre Pietro Marubin te ike nga vendlindja e tij. Veç kesaj, aty rreth vitit 1850 ai ka kerkuar te vendoset pikerisht ne Shkoder, duke u perpjekur te siguroje azil politik prane qeverise osmane te kohes. Arkitekt, skulptor, piktor, Pietro e pat fillimisht artin e fotografise nje hobi, e me pas kjo do te behej profesioni i tij duke hapur keshtu te paren studio fotografike ne Shqiperi dhe ne Ballkan ne vitin 1858. "Qyteti i preferuar i tij do ta miresevije krahehapur magjistarin e kohes, i cili ndizte flake ca pluhura dhe lengje dhe me pas te jepte ne dore nje cope leter te trashe ku ishe pikerisht ti". Pak a shume keshtu thuhej ne kronikat e kohes. Nuk dihet per ç'arsye i pari i Marubeve zgjodhi pikerisht Shkodren. Nga njera ane, qyteti qe pjese e pandare e perandorise osmane e per rrjedhoje sipas ideve te fese zyrtare te kohes, konfigurimi i qenieve njerezore qe rreptesisht tabu. Por, nga ana tjeter qyteti shqiptar ne veri te vendit, prane maleve te larta qe nje krahine se pari epike, ku kendoheshin epet dhe kenget e kreshnikeve legjendare. Ne nje mjedis te tille, Pietro Marubi pas disa vitesh qendrimi ne Shkoder, vetequhet Pjeter Marubi, shkodran mes shkodraneve. Keshtu ai nxjerr fotografine e pare.
Ende nuk dihet data preçize. Merret vesh vetem viti. 1858, pak a shume 24 vjeçar, Pjetri vendos aparatin magjik para luftetarit shkodran 79 vjeçar Hamza Kazazi. Ky i fundit pozon i veshur me nje kostum feste me fustanelle dhe nje shpate te gjate dhe dy pistoleta jatagan varur ne ije. Ky mesohet te jete kontakti i pare i fotografit mjeshter Marubi me boten shqiptare dhe qe me pas do te pasohet nga disa te tjere. Fjala merr dhene. Nje italian ka ardhur ne Shkoder dhe ben mrekullira dhe magjira. Njerezit fillimisht e shikonin me frike e me pas çdo gje vjen natyrshem. Krijohet keshtu pra e para atelje, te cilen vete Marubi e quajti Driteshkronja. Sipas te dhenave dhe deshmive te kohes, mesohet qe ateljeja te jete diçka mes realitetit dhe mitikes, te pakten keshtu konsiderohej asokohe. Nje dhome e madhe me siperfaqe 35 metra katrore, gjysme prej muri, gjysme prej xhami. Ana e djathte e mureve e edhe çatia ishin te tera prej xhami, me qellim qe drita te hynte edhe te depertonte natyrshem. Klishete e para bardh e zi qene te formateve 21x27, 26x31 dhe 30x40. Me pas vijne e ndryshohen dhe fotografi arrin te beje klishe thuajse te te gjitha formateve te kohes. Te mos harrojme se jemi ne nje kohe kur Evropa veçse pak vite me pare kish njohur artin mrekulli te fotografise. Ndersa per Marubet, reputacioni ne pak vite vjen duke u rritur. Jo vetem reputacioni, por edhe nami. Organet e ndryshme boterore, revistat dhe gazetat lidhin kontrata. Keshtu nuk eshte e rastit qe fotografite e kohes te Pietro Marubit, gjenden ne shume gazeta italiane dhe franceze te kohes.
Pietro Marubi duke pasur gjithe kete pune merr te parin ndihmes. Nje djalosh nga malet diku rrotull Shkodres, te birin e kopshtarit te shtepise se tij, Mati Kodhelin. I lindur me 1862, Matia eshte i mrekulluar nga puna e mjeshtrit Marubi, e keshtu ne kete drejtim, ai kerkon te punesohet prane mjeshtrit. Ky e dergon per nje kohe specializim ne Trieste. Me pas kthehet ne Shkoder te punoje prane Pjeter Marubit, por fatkeqesisht jeta per Mati Kodhelin eshte shume e kursyer. Vetem 21 vjeçar, Mati Kodheli mbyll syte me 1881, por gjithsesi duke lene nje emer jo te pakte ne ate qe do te quhet dinasti e Marubeve. Vendi i tij nuk lihet bosh. Pasioni nuk del jashte familjes Kodheli. Zevendes i tij behet Kel Kodheli njeri nga vellezerit e Matise dhe ky pasi specializohet per disa kohe ne Trieste, punon prane mjeshtrit Marubi. Eshte pikerisht ne kete kohe, qe Pjetri modernizon sipas standardeve evropiane studion e tij. Keshtu, studioja do te kete e me pas dy emra Pjeter Marubin dhe Kel Kodhelin, i cili punon me te njejtin pasion si edhe mjeshtri i tij. Punet e Kel Kodhelit nisin te kene te njejtin sukses. 

Keshtu, Pjetri pregatit testamentin. Per Kel Kodhelin studion e edhe mbiemrin. Pas vdekjes se Pjeter Marubit, dinastia do te kete trashegimtare te tjere te mbiemrit Marubi. Tashme, emri i pervetshem eshte Kel Marubi. Per kete puna eshte ne veçanti nje art dhe fotografimi merr nje drejtim tjeter. Çdo shtrese shoqerore ka te drejten te jete e fotografuar. Kjo do te jete motoja e punes se Kel Marubit. Te pakten keshtu del nga ajo pjese e fototekes qe mban vulen e Kel Marubit. Njerezit e rendomte te popullit, te gjithe krahas shtresave te larta. Kasollet krahas salloneve, kleriket krahas katundareve, histori, peizazhe, kostume mbeten serish te fotografuara. Fama e tij shume shpejt kalon kufijte shqiptare. Ne Mal te Zi e therrasin here pas here dhe Kel Marubi eshte nder te paret fotografe qe fotografon dhe armikun e shqiptareve Kral Nikollen. Pasioni i tij do te transmetohet edhe tek i biri. Gega do te jete keshtu i fundit te dinastise njeshekullore, brezi i trete i saj. Ne vitet 20 te shekullit te 20-të, ai ndjek ne Paris dhe Lion nje kurs profesional prane vellezerve La Lemier per fotografi dhe per kinema. I pari bie ne Ballkan, ne qender te Shkodres, kinemane. I pari projekton filmin qe u quajt ne nje salle te Shkodres kinemaja e saj, aty rreth vitit 1914. Kete shkodranet me shaka, ironi apo frike, nisin ta quajne 'endrra ne beze'. Ne vitet 20-30 krahas fotografise, kinemaja behet pasioni i dyte i Geges dhe Shkodra do te jete qyteti i filmit dhe i kinemave. (Nje paradoks kohor ne mijevjeçarin e ri. Shkodra nuk ka asnje kinema!). Ne vitet 1970-të, Gega do t'i jepte i pari fotografise shqiptare ngjyrat. Sipas asaj qe tregon Tereza Marubi, vajza e Geges, me 1972 me nje leter personale te Sekretarit te Pare te Komitetit Qendror Enver Hoxha, Gega ia dorezon shtetit arkiven e gjithe Marubeve. "Ishte diçka qe im at e beri me dhimbje", thote Tereza. Mundi dhe djersa e te pareve te tij, prone private, nderron pronar. Kalon ne duart e shtetit, prone e gjithkujt dhe e askujt. Keshtu, 150 mije negativet qe formojne enciklopedine fotografike, marrin per nder te tij emrin e asaj qe u quajt Fototeka Marubi. Lastrat prej bromuri argjendi te kesaj fototeke kane fiksuar pamje dhe fytyra te ndryshme qe nga mbreterit deri tek njerezit e thjeshte, nga heronjte legjendare dhe heronjte e librave, e deri tek nepunesit e thjeshte te postave apo vilajeteve. Fshatare qe presin ne rradhe mjekun per t'u vizituar, artizane qe punojne ne pazarin e vjeter te qytetit. Njeri pas tjetrit te gjithe vijne e rrijne te qete perpara aparateve fotografike te dinastise Marubi. E dinastia e Marubeve i jep keshtu jete dinastise se arteve te fotografise. 

Art vlerash apo antivlerash 
I vleresuar dhe i pavleresuar sipas rastit, arti i Marubeve eshte dhe mbetet unik ne Shqiperi. Objekt ilustrimesh per historianet, folkloristet, etnografet, arkitektet dhe urbanistet, ai merr me teper levdata nga te huajt se sa nga shqiptaret, megjithese arti dhe objekti i fotografive eshte thellesisht shqiptar. Nje album ne France, nje ne Itali, nje gjysme ne Shqiperi. Veç kesaj edhe nje fletepalosje e vogel qe i jepet vetem te huajve, botuar rreth 12 vjet me pare. Gjithçka do te permblidhet ketu. Shqiptaret veç faktit qe ata ishin fotografe shume pak dijne per Marubet. Te huajt mund te na sqarojne me shume. Ne Mal te Zi aktualisht po pergatitet te hapet nje fotoekspozite me punimet e Marubeve per dhe ne kete vend. Ne Cetine, fotot e tij ishin nder me shtrenjtat. Bar-Cafe-Krajln ne qender te Cetines s'kishte asnje pikture apo zbukurim ne mure, ndersa keto qene te mbushura me fotot me permasa te medha dale nga negativat e Marubit. Ne Itali ne 1998 ne Bari organizohet nje ekspozite. Ne pranveren e vitit 2000, ne Rimini hapet nje tjeter ekspozite. Sipas Terezes, vajzes se Geges "jam ndjere krenare per mbiemrin qe mbaj me shume se askund ne Bari, ne nje ekspozite hapur nga komuna e Barit ka qene i ftuar nenkryetari i Bashkise, juristi i Bashkise dhe nje pjestar i familjes Marubi. Te gjitha jane rregulluar nga komuna e Barit.
Edhe shpenzimet e vizave dhe te udhetimit". "Ekspozita,- tregon Tereza,- pati sukses te plote. Vizitoret e shumte shikonin te mrekulluar fotot e shekullit te kaluar. Si sot me kujtohen fjalet e asesorit te kultures te komunes se Barit. Me nje ekzaltim qe s'mund te shprehet, ai perpiqej t'i shpjegonte njerezve. Shikoni dy planet e fotove, kombinimi i dritehijeve dhe pastertia e figurave jane ne shkallen me te larte. Ishte ndalur perpara nje fotografie te luftetareve te Ded Gjo Lulit te vitit 1909 dhe tregonte veç planit njerezor, fytyrave dhe portreteve te luftetareve edhe planin e dyte, ambientet, malet te cilat ishin realizuar dhe pasqyruar me nje force te madhe artistike". Veç te qenit fotograf, Marubet ishin edhe artiste shqiptare. Te tjeret qe i vleresojne jane serisht te huajt. Nje shoqate franceze Eredite Sans Frontiere (Trashigimi pa kufi) i rivlereson jashtezakonisht fotografite e Marubit. I vetmi aktivitet ne Shqiperi eshte organizuar pikerisht nga kjo shoqate, ndersa here pas here dikush kujtohet te organizoje nje konkurs te fotografise shqiptare. Ndersa nga ana tjeter, fototeka eshte nje institucion i lene thuajse ne harrese, nderkohe qe prej dy vitesh flitet per institucionalizimin e tij. Kjo do te thote qe fototeka te shnderrohet ne Institut Kombetar te fotografise, te varet direkt nga Ministria e Kultures pa pasur pune me organet e pushtetit lokal te Shkodres, te cilat ngrene duart lart kur vjen puna per ndonje fond. Sigurisht kjo mund t'i ndryshoje per mire gjerat. Ne fund te fundit fototeka do te kete per me mire vleresimin edhe te shqiptareve dhe nje numer te madh fondesh. Mbase kjo do te ndihmonte dhe ne ekzekutimin e se drejtes se autorit. "Prej 6 vitesh,- shpjegon Tereza Marubi - kemi bere gjyqe pas gjyqesh. Perfundimisht eshte vendosur qe te na njihet e drejta e autorit si pjestare te familjes ne vije te drejte. Deri me tash asnje derivat prej kesaj, megjithese duhet te kishim shume perfitime materiale".
Shprehur ndryshe, Marubet ekzistues ata qe jetojne aktualisht ne Shkoder, nuk kane mbi fototeken, megjithese deri vone ishin pronare te vetem te saj, asnje te drejte. Muzeumi i Shkodres duhej t'i jepte familjes sipas ligjit pikerisht te drejten e autorit. Ne drejtorine e muzeumit thone se ne na duhet shkrese nga Ministria e Kultures, nderkohe qe kurre ndonjehere nuk ka mberritur nje shkrese e tille. "Tashme jam lodhur," - thote Tereza. "Do te desha te pakten te vleresohen Marubet per meritat qe kane. Asgje me teper". 

Sfilate kostumesh dhe personazhesh 
Duke qene italian, pra jo shqiptar, nder gjerat e para qe i bie ne sy te parit te Marubeve, Pietros, natyrisht jane kostumet. Kombinimi i ngjyrave, punimi mjeshteror, prerja fikse, shumellojshmeria e tyre e bejne ate qe te mrekullohej perpara njerezve qe i kane te veshura keto kostume. Nder gjerat e para edhe kur ato jane historike, te fotografuara jane pikerisht kostumet.
Keshtu, veç anes mjeshterore ne kombinimin e dritehijeve, ne vendosjen dhe depertimin e menyres se drites sa dhe si duhet, ne nxjerrjen qarte te figures dhe portretit njerezor, ku mund te dallosh edhe karakteristikat e njerezve, ne realizimin artistik edhe te planit te dyte te sfondit, Marubi kerkon te nxjerre ne plan te pare edhe kostumet. Shume shpejt nis t'i dalloje ato. Meson ndarjen sipas krahinave, sekseve, grupmoshave, kategorive shoqerore dhe rasteve situacionale te veshjes se tyre. Sipas etnologut Agim Bido, Pjeter Marubi kerkoi te fiksoje polifunksionimin shoqeror dhe historik te kostumeve tradicionale ne jeten shqiptare, por sipas menyres se tij duke i dhene atyre vleren e dokumenteve historike te perkohshem te epokes me te cilen ata u prezantuan. Keshtu koinçidence, rastesi apo dashje, por fotografia e pare shqiptare qe mban vulen e Pjeter Marubit ajo qe paraqet Hamza Kazazin eshte pikerisht foto qe paraqet nga ana tjeter edhe kostumin tradicional te burrave shqiptare shkodrane ne nje dite feste. Keshtu ndodh ne me te shumten e rasteve, pjesa me e madhe e fotove paraqet kostume te llojeve nga me te ndryshmet. Ne pergjithesi personazhet apo grupet e personazheve te fotografise se Marubeve jane te veshur me kostume kombetare, paraqesin imazhet e tyre ashtu siç jane ne festa, ceremonira, ambiente familjare qofte dhe ne ushtrimin e zanateve te tyre artizanal ne pazarin e Shkodres. Nje pasion te tille e trashegon e gjithe dinastia. Matia, Keli edhe Gega. Ne menyra te ndryshme nisen te japin kostumet duke dhene keshtu edhe evoluimin kohor te kostumografise shqiptare. Pare keshtu, fototeka Marubi mund te shenderrohet shume mire ne nje muzeum etnografik. Keshtu eshte e lehte te percaktosh kohen nisur nga veshjet e personave te fotografuara. Fotografite e para kane personazhe me fustanelle, karakteristike per veshjen burrerore te mesit te shekullit te XIX. Me pas vendin e tyre do ta zene tirqet, te cilat perdoren ne fund te shekullit te XIX. E keto ne fillimin e shekullit te XX, zevendesohen me brekushet. Keshtu ndodh edhe per veshjet e grave. Xhubleta e malesoreve, veshja e princeshes mirditore, veshja e gruas katolike shkodrane, apo asaj muslimane, jane pasqyruar me se miri ne fotografi. Pas ketyre kostumeve, natyrshem shihen figurat me te medha te historise se veriut shqiptar. Patriotet ne grupe te Lezhes, Dukagjinit, Mirdites, Kosoves te gjithe te veshur me kostume. Kreret, emrat e perveçshem ne celuloidet e Marubeve, do te mbeten edhe me te njohur dhe do te shnderrohen te njohur edhe ne portrete. Ded Gjo Luli, Mehmet Shpendi, Azem e Shote Galica, Esat Toptani, Filip Shiroka, Haki Stermilli, Hil Mosi, Fan Noli, te gjithe jane fotografuar veçse prej Marubeve. 

I fundit i Marubeve 
Duke jetuar deri vone 1984 kuptohet se ne Shkoder kujtimet me te gjalla dhe respektin me te madh njerezit e ruajne per Geg Marubin, te fundin e dinastise te fotografeve artiste. Zotni Gega, qe njeri i madh, thone shkodranet duke i pasatribuar atij gjithmone epitetin e zotnise edhe atehere kur duhej te ishe shok. "Prej tij kujtoj rregullin dhe disiplinen", thote keshtu Muhamet Bushati, fotografi qe punoi me te nje jete te tere. "Vinte ne pune ne 7 paçerek, bente gjithçka gati, solucione, negative, aparate, ne menyre qe ne 7 te fillonte punen. Kishte nje kaligrafi per t'u pasur zili. Gjithçka e mbante me teper rregull". "Kur isha e vogel",- kujton Tereza, "mbaj mend dhomen ne fund te korridorit ku mua me qe ndaluar rreptesisht te hyja. Shihja nga larg, ishte arkivi prej nga ku doli fototeka. Çdo gje qe ne rregull, perfekt." Veç kesaj Tereza kujton dhe rregjistrin e madh. "Ishte nje liber i madh ku qene shenuar me saktesi datat dhe njerezit apo familjet e fotografuara. Keshtu rastiste qe pas 80, 100, 50 apo 20 vitesh njerez te ndryshem kerkonin tek babai ndonje foto te tyre apo te familjes. Zotni Geg me duhet kjo foto, e Krajave apo Bushatllinjve fjala vjen. Me mjafton viti te pakten, thoshte babai dhe çdo gje gjendej ne pak sekonda. Me pas hapeshin skedat dhe menjehere gjendej negativi ne arkiv. Me pelqente pa mase te shihja babane tek punonte. E pyesja me kureshtje per dritat e kuqe, perse sherbente ky apo ai solucion, per sa kohe behet stampimi dhe ai me durim me pergjigjej per imtesite me te vogla". 

Epilog 
Thuhet se dinastia e Marubeve mbaron me Gegen. Faktikisht pas vdekjes se tij asnje nga Marubet nuk e trashegoi me profesionin, nuk pati me aparatin fotografik si treguesin e artit apo te shpirtit te tij. Nderkohe nga Marubet, nga shkolla e tyre ne Shkoder, krijohet nje brez i tere fotografesh, te cilet ne nje menyre apo tjeter krijojne dinastite e tyre. Jakovajt, Pistulloret, Nenshatet, jane gjithe ata qe nisin t'i japin emra te rinj fotografise shqiptare. Ndersa vajza e vetme e Geg Marubit, mori drejtim tjeter. Fotografia eshte vetem kenaqesi per te. E shijon duke e pare, di ta vleresoje siç mund ta beje pak kush ne Shkoder. Ndersa profesion nuk eshte per te. Por duket se geni i artistit prej fotografi eshte transmetuar ne vije te zhdrejte. "Im bir, Tani,"- thote Tereza Marubi spontanisht, "i ka te dukshme prirjet e trasheguara. E shoh kete ne menyren se si e realizon fotografine. Dritehijet jane te persosura. Fotot dalin te dukshme, te pastra dhe te realizuara ne te gjitha drejtimet". Tani ka nje profesion qe eshte shume larg asaj te te qenit fotograf. Per stomatologun Irtan Mehilli mbase do te jete e afert dita qe mund te hape ndonje ekspozite duke nisur keshtu brezin e katert te dinastise Marubi, pinjollin e peste te fotografeve. 
-- 12/30/2000, © Koha Jone 2000. 






Shkoder.net © 1998-2002

----------


## Brari

DOSSIER 

Si u persekutua nga regjimi komunist familja Gjonmarkaj që rrjedh nga dera e Kapidanit të Mirditës. Deda varet në litar, Marku vdes në hetuesi dhe Prenga një jetë në burgje 

Preng Gjonmarkaj, zv/ministri që vuajti 30 vjet në burgje 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet kullat tona në Orosh të Mirditësë u dogjën prej tyre, ndërsa babai im majro Preng Gjonmarkaj i cili gjatë periudhës së Luftës kishte mbajtur detyrën e zv / Ministrit të Brendshëm dhe Kuestorit në Shkodër, ashtu si shumë antikomunistë të tjerë u arratis dhe doli në mal. Pasi qëndroi për disa kohë në arrati së bashku me kushëririn e tij Mark Gjonmarkajn, i cili e dontë më shumë se vëllezërit e tij, në vitin 1945 ai u arrestua në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe u dënua me vdekje. Në atë kohë që u dënua baba edhe gjyshi jonë Deda i cili kishte qenë ushtarak i Monarkisë me gradën e kapitenit ishte i arratisur në mal së bashku me djalin tjetër Markun. Gjyshi Deda u kthye në shtëpi pas një amnistie që u dha asokohe nga qeveria komuniste e Tiranës, por ai u arrestua përsëri në gushtin e vitit 1949 me rastin e vrasjes së Bardhok Bibës dhe ishte i pari që e varën në litar nga të 14 personat që u ekzekutuan në shenjë hakmarrje për vrasjen e tij.

Para varjes, gjyshi, Deda, kërkoi që të paktën djalit të tij Markut, t'i falej jeta gjë e cila u muar parasysh dhe Marku vdiq në burgun e Shkodrës ku ishte dënuar me 101 vjet". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 58-vjeçari Filip Gjonmarkaj, ish-oficer me gradën e kapitenit në Gardën e Republikës, i cili rrëfen gjithë historinë tragjike të familjes së tij që rrjedh prej derës së famshme të Gjonmarkajve të Mirditës, ku pinjollët e saj u ekzekutuan, u burgosën, apo u internuan për 45-vjet me rradhë nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës.

Familja Gjonmarkaj, nga dera e Kapidanit
Babai i Filipit, Preng Gjonmarkaj, është nga fshati Orosh i Mirditës, prej nga është dhe origjina e asaj familje nga më të njohurat në Shqipëri. Familja e Preng Gjonmarkajt, rrjedh nga i njëjti trung i familjes së famshme të Kapidanit të Mirditës, Gjon Markagjonit, i cili njihet ndryshe dhe si Princi i Mirditës. Dera e Gjonmarkajve të Mirditës e cila konsiderohet si një nga dyert e para të Shqipërisë, ka qenë e përbërë nga tre degë: Lleshi i Zi, Preng Pasha dhe Preng Markola. Preng Pasha apo siç njihet ndryshe Preng Bib Doda i cili mbajti postin e Ministrit të Botores në Qeverinë e Ismail Qemali, pas vdekjes së tij nuk la asnjë trashëgimtar dhe ajo degë e fist të Gjonmarkajve u shua fare. Familja e babait të Filipit, Preng Gjonmarkajt, e ka zanafillën dhe rrjedh nga trungu i familjes së Preng Markolës, prej së cilës ka ardhur dhe dera e Princit të Mirditës, Gjon Marka Gjonit. I pari i kësaj shtëpie Preng Markola, ka qenë tepër i njohur si një nga prijsit ushtarakë të asaj familje i cili ka udhëhequr bajrakun e tij dhe mirditorët në luftrat kundër pushtuesëve osmanë. Për këtë gjë ai është përmëndur dhe nga Padër Gjergj Fishta në veprën e tij madhore "Lahuta e Malcisë", ku midis të tjerash thuhet: "Janë vënë trimat në rresht për nji / njaj Preng Markola u ka pri / asht Gjonmarkajsh dhe i takon prija / derë ma të vjetër s'ka Shqipnia". Trojet e vjetra dhe themelet e kullës së familjes së Preng Gjonmarkut dhe të parëve të tij kanë qenë në fshatin Ndërshen, fare pranë Oroshit ku ndodheshin dhe sarajet e kushëririt të tyre, Kapidanit të Mirditës, Gjon Marka Gjonit.

Deda dhe Prenga ushtarakë të Monarkisë
Preng Gjonmarkaj u lind në prill të vitit 1913 në fshatin Ndërshen të Oroshit të Mirditës dhe ishte fëmija i parë nga dy djem dhe një vajzë (Markun e Marten) që kishte Dedë Gjonmarkaj i cili në atë kohë shërbente si ushtarak në qeverinë e Vlorës që kryesohej prej Ismail Qemalit. Dedë Gjonmarkaj e vazhdoi karrierën ushtarake edhe gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut, duke shërbyer si ushtarak në armën e xhandarmërisë me gradën e majorit në rrethet e Gjirokastrës, Kukësit dhe Mirditës. Po kështu edhe babai i Dedës, Preng Gjonmarkaj ishte ushtarak me gradën e majorit dhe për shumë vjet ai shërbeu si inspektor i Oborrit Mbretëror në Qarkun e Shkodrës. Ndërsa djali i Dedës, Preng Gjonmarkaj i ri, mësimet e para i mori në Konviktin e Oroshit që kishte hapur asokohe dera e Kapidanit të Mirditës, Gjon Markagjonit, ku ai mësoi për pesë vjet si nxënës i jashtëm. Në atë kohë që Prenga mësonte pranë atij konvikti dhe ishte me rezultate shumë të mira në mësime, babai i tij Deda, kishte dëshirë që ta shkollonte në një shkollat ushtarake me qëllim që ai të ndiqte traditën familjare të shtëpisë së tyre dhe të dilte oficer. Lidhur me të kaluarën e karrierës ushtarake të babait të tij, 58-vjeçari Filip Gjonmarkaj dëshmon: "Pas mbarimit të shkollës unike në konviktin e Oroshit në vitin 1929, babai im Preng Gjonmarkaj u dërgua për të ndjekur një kurs ushtarak për xhandarmërinë që ishte hapur asokohe nga Mbreti Zog dhe nën kujdesin e instruktorëve italianë në Plepat e Durrësit. Duke qenë se atë kurs baba e mbaroi me rezultate shumë të mira, ai u titullua oficer me gradën e nëntogerit dhe u emërua si komandant i Postës së Xhandarmërisë në Lis të Matit ku ai shërbeu për deri në vitin 1932. Nga viti 1932 e deri në vitin 1939, babai shërbeu si ushtarak i Monarkisë me gradën e kapitenit në armën e xhandarmërisë në qytetet e Durrësit dhe Tiranës ku atij iu ngarkuan detyra të ndryshme. Në vitin 1935 kur ndodhi kryengritja e Fierit, Prenga shërbente si inspektor ushtarak pranë Oborrit Mbretëror të Zogut dhe në atë ai u dërgua për të hetuar rreth asaj kryengritje që kishte si qëllim rrëzimin e qeverisë monarkiste. Në detyrën e inspektorit ushtarak pranë Oborrit Mbretëror, Prenga shërbeu deri në prillin e vitit 1939 kur Italia fashiste kreu agresionin ushtarak ndaj Shqipërisë. Pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë, Prenga nuk pranoi të shërbente përsëri në armën e xhandarmërisë dhe u lirua nga detyra. Në atë kohë ai u kthye në vëndlindjen e tij në Orosh të Mirditës ku dhe u emërua si Kryetar i Komunës së Fushë-Arrëzit dhe të Fanit të Mirditës", kujton Filip Gjonmarkaj lidhur me karrierën ushtarake të babait të tij Prengës dhe gjyshit Dedës, të cilët kishin shërbyer si ushtarakë të Monarkisë së Zogut.

Në Tiranë, zv/Ministër i Brendshëm
Në Komunat e Fushë-Arrzit dhe të Fanit të Mirditës, Preng Gjonmarkaj shërbeu deri aty nga viti 1941, sepse në atë kohë kushëriri i tij Mark Gjon Markaj që mori më pas postin e Ministrit të Brendshëm, e thërriti në Tiranë dhe e ftoi të shërbente përsëri në armën e xhandarmërisë. Në atë kohë Prenga veshi uniformën ushtarake me gradën e kapitenit që kishte pasur më përpara në xhandarmëri dhe pasi punoi për disa kohë aty, u emërua si shef i Zyrës Politike pranë Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme në Tiranë. Në atë kohë atij iu dha edhe grada e majorit dhe funksioni i Shefit të Zyrës Politike, korespodonte edhe me funksionin e zv / Ministrit. Lidhur me periudhën që Prenga shërbeu pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme, i biri i tij Filipi, dëshmon: "Ndonëse babai im Preng Gjonmarkaj ishte me bindje të thella antikomuniste, ai nuk e shfrytëzoi funksionin e tij në Ministri për t'u hakmarrë ndaj komunistëve të arrestuar, përkundrazi ai tregohej më shumë se ç'duhej human me ta. Këtë qëndrim ndaj tyre baba Prenga, e mbajti edhe gjatë periudhës kur shërbeu si Kuestor praën Prefekturës së Shkodrës, ku ai tregohej tepër i butë me komunistët dhe në shumë raste ndërhynte për t'i liruar ata nga burgu. Një nga komunistët e njohur që pati liruar baba në atë kohë nga burgu, ka qenë Tom Kola i cili më pas u vra gjatë një përpjekje kur ishte partizan. Aq shumë ndërhyrje pati bërë baba pranë italianëve dhe gjermanëve për lirimin e komunistëve të arrestuar, sa që ai disa herë u konfrontua ashpër me eprorët e tij, të cilët nuk ia kuptonin dot dobsinë që kishte ai për rininë shqiptare, që Prenga nuk kishte qejf ta shihte të kalbej burgjeve", dëshmon Filip Gjonmarkaj lidhur me periudhën e Luftës kur babai i tij u emërua në funksionin e zv / Ministrit të Brendshëm.

Arrestimi i Prengës, 101 vjet 
Pas ardhjes së komunistëve në pushtet në fundin e vitit 1944, major Preng Gjonmarkaj ashtu si shumë ushtarakë të tjerë u arratis në male dhe u bashkua me kushëririn e tij Mark Gjonmarkajn, i cili në atë kohë ishte udhëheqësi kryesor i rezistencës antikomuniste. Lidhur me këtë, Filip Gjonmarkaj dëshmon: "Që me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet në vitin 1944, kullat tonë në Orosh të Mirditës u dogjën prej tyre në shënjë hakmarrje. Në atë kohë baba Prenga dhe gjyshi 72-vjeçar Deda, ishin të arratisur në male, së bashku me kushëririn tonë Dr. Mark Gjonmarkajn i cili e donte Prengën njëlloj si vëllezërit e tij. Në majin e vitit 1945, Prenga u rrethua dhe u arrestua nga Forcat e Ndjekjes në zonën e Shllakut në Shkodër, ku ai qëndronte i fshehur së bashku me kushëririn e tij Gjon Pjetër Gjonmarkajn. Gjyqi kundër tyre u zhvillua në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe prokurori Aranit Çela së bashku me trupin gjykues i dhanë dënimin me vdekje, ndërsa për Gjonin me që ishte shumë i ri, e dënuan me katër vjet burg. Dënimi i Prengës me vdekje në atë kohë bëri një bujë shumë të madhe në gjithë Qarkun e Shkodrës, për arsye se ai njihej mirë për karakterin e tij burrëror në atë qytet që nga koha kur kishte punuar si Kuestor dhe kishte lënë përshtypjet më të mira duke u falur jetën shumë komunistëve. Nga respekti që kishin krijuar në atë kohë shkodranët për Prengën, pati shumë kërkesa dhe ndërhyrje të ndryshme nga qytetarë të Shkodrës me qëllim që atij t'i falej jeta. Një nga ato që kërkoi faljen e tij ishte dhe nëna e Heroit të Popullit, Tom Kola e cila i shkoi vetë në zyrë Prokurorit Aranit Çela dhe i dëshmoi atij se Preng Gjonmarkaj ia kishte liruar njëherë djalin nga burgu. Nisur nga kërkesat dhe ndërhyrjet e shumta pranë organeve gjyqësore, trupi gjykues i mori ato në konsideratë dhe ia fali Prengës dënimin me vdekje, duke ia kthyer atë në 101 vjet burg", dëshmon Filip Gjonmarkaj lidhur me babain e tij Prengën të cilit ia fal jeta vetëm në sajë të figurës së mirë që ai kishte lënë në qytetin e Shkodrës ku kishte shërbyer si Kuestor gjatë periudhës së pushtimit.

Deda në litar, Marku vdes në burg
Në atë kohë që Preng Gjonmarkajt iu fal jeta dhe u dënua me 101 vjet burg, babai i tij Deda së bashku me djalin tjetër Markun, ishin të arratisur në mal nga frika e hakmarrjes së komunistëve. Lidhur me këtë, Filipi dëshmon: "Pas dënimit të Prengës, Gjyshi Deda, me xhaxhanë Markun, qëndruan në mal në arrati së bashku me kushëririn Mark Gjonmarkajn dhe shuë mirditorë të tjerë antikomunistë nga familjet e njohura. Aty nga fundi i vitit 1947 ata u kthyen në shtëpi pas një amniste që u dha nga qeveria komuniste e Tiranës për ata që nuk kishin bërë asnjë krim. Por qëndrimi i tyre pranë familjes nuk zgjati shumë, sepse ata u arrestuan përsëri në gushtin e vitit 1949 kur ndodhi vrasja e Bardhok Bibës që në atë kohë mbante funksionin e Sekretarit të Parë të Mirditës. Në atë kohë si shenjë hakmarrje ndaj vrasjes Bardhokut, Qeveria komuniste e Tiranës nëpërmjet Forcave të Ndjekjes ku ishin dhe dy këshilltarë sovjetik (kolonelët Sokolov dhe Voleskin) arrestoi dhe burgosi me dhjetra mirditorë. Katërmbëdhjet prej tyre u ekzekutuan në Qafën e Valmirit, në vëndin ku ishte vrarë Bardhok Biba dhe i pari që u var në litar, ishte gjyshi ynë Dedë Gjonmarkaj. Në atë gjyq të shpejtë që u zhvillua pak para ekzekutimit, Deda i tha trupit gjykues: "Unë dhe këtë burra të tjerë që na keni arrestuar nuk kemi asnjë lidhje me vrasjen e Bardhok Bibës. Megjithatë unë jam gati që të shkoj vetë në litar, por djali im Marku, nuk duhet të ekzekutohet se është krejt i pafajshëm". Pasi e varën gjyshin në litar, xhaxhanë Markun e dërguan në burgun e Shkodrës ku ai vdiq pak kohë më vonë. Në atë kohë që u var gjyshi Deda, familjen tonë (unë, vëllai Gaspëri, nëna dhe gjyshja) e internuan në kampin e Tepelenës ku qëndruam deri në vitin 1952 dhe më pas na lejuan të ktheheshim në Orosh. Babai Prenga, vuajti plot 20-vjet e katër ditë dënimin që ishte dhënë dhe pjesën më të madhe e kreu në burgun e Burrelit. Një nga të burgosurit që ka vuajtur bashkë me babanë në kampin e Thumnaës, (Mark Alia nga Mamurrasi) më ka treguar se komandanti i atij kampi Novruz Shehu, donte të ndërhynte tek Kadri Hazbiu dhe ta lironte Prengën, pasi ai u impononte respekt të gjithëve. Kur u kthye nga Tirana, komandanti i kampit në prezencë të gjithë të dënuarëve i tha Prengës: "Sa të jetë kjo qeveri, ti nuk do të lirohesh. Ne e dimë se ti nuk ke bërë krime, por të mban brenda mbiemëri që ke". Pas atyre fajlëve, Prenga buzëqeshi dhe iu përgjigj: "Këtë e di mirë, por mbiemërin e kam më të shtrenjtë se jeten, mor zotni major". Pasi u lirua në vitin 1965 ai erdhi në Orosh ku më 30 prill të vitit 1977 u arrestua përsëri dhe kreu edhe dhjetë vjet të tjera burg politik. Prenga u lirua nga burgu në vitin 1987, në moshën 74-vjeçare dhe nga vuajtjet e sëmundjet që kishte kaluar nëpër burgje, ai vdiq në tetorin e vitit 1992, pak kohë pasi ishte shembur regjimi komunist", e përfundon rrëfimin e tij rreth historisë të dhimbshme të familjes, 58-vjeçari Filip Gjonmarkaj, një nga pinjollët e fundit të asaj shtëpie që rrjedh nga dera e kapidanit të Mirditës Gjon Marka Gjonit, e cila u masakrua në mënyrën më barbare nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës.

-----------------

gazeta.shqiptare

----------


## Brari

PPSH  ngriti vertet "oxhaqe gjer ne re" ku dilte tym industrial por shkaterroi qindra OXHAQE te familjeve me te njohura te Kombit.

Burracaker....kan shire lëm mbi popull te vet.. Legena bolshevik..
PPSH-regjim i kerrbacit.

----------


## Albo

Historia e dhimbshme e malësorit fisnik 85-vjeçar me origjinë nga Shoshaj i Dukagjinit që u diplomua në Akademitë ushtarake të Modenas e Firences dhe u persekutua nga komunistët  

*Lekë Vojvoda i Dukagjinit: "Si më prenë në besë komunistët"* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Aty nga viti 1944 kur shërbeja si rrethkomandant i xhandarëmrisë së Dukagjinit, hyra në lidhje të fshehta me majorin britanik Nils, i cili kryesonte një nga misionet anglo-amerikane që ishin atashuar asokohe pranë forcave nacionaliste në Veriun e Shqipërisë. Sipas porosive të tij, unë asokohe ndihmova të gjitha ato forca që luftonin kundër gjermanëve, siç ishin komunistët, ballistët dhe legalistët. Aty nga korriku i vitit 1944, unë e braktisa detyrën e rrethkomandantit të Dukagjinit dhe shkova në Shoshaj ku rrija vazhdimisht nën ankthin e goditjes e arrestimit, si nga partizanët ashtu dhe nga forcat gjermane.

Ashtu i arratisur qëndrova për dy vjet i fshehur nëpër malet e Dukagjinit së bashku me Mark Malën, Gjergj Vatën, Pal Thanin, Lulash Stakën, Mirash Ndoun dhe Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit Lulash Gjeloshi me gjithë mashkujt e fisit. Në tetorin e vitit 1946 kur Qeveria Komuniste e Tiranës shpalli një amnisti për të gjithë personat e arratisur, unë vendosa dhe u dorzova vetë së bashku me disa shokë të tjerë, duke menduar se komunistët do ta mbanin fjalën për faljen që nxorrën. Por isha gabuar, se komunistët na prenë në besë dhe më dënuan me shtatë vjet burg e internime të gjata, nga të cilat u lirova vetëm në vitin 1984". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për Gazetën, është 85-vjeçari Lekë Vojvoda nga Shoshaj i Dukagjinit, ish-oficer akademist me gradën e kapitenit i diplomuar në Modena e Firence, i cili rrëfen gjithë historinë e jetës së tij që nga bankat e gjimnazit të Shkodrës, studimet në Akademitë e Italisë, fillimin e karrierës ushtarake gjatë viteve të pushtimit, ndihmesën e madhe ndaj lëvizjes antifashiste, e deri tek arrestimi e dënimi prej komunistëve me vite të gjata burgu e internimi. Ndonëse tashmë ai po i afrohet të nëntëdhjetave duke lënë pas një jetë ku shkëlqimi, vuajtjet dhe peripecitë e pafund i janë mpleksur pazgjidhshmërisht me njëra tjetrën, malësori fisnik Lekë Vojvoda, me një portret dhe fizik tipik si ato të kreshnikëve që ka përshkruar me aq mjeshtëri Padër Gjergj Fishta në "Lahuta e Malcisë", të habit me memorjen e tij brilante dhe ato ngjarje që tregon. Aty në shtëpinë e tij të thjeshtë që ndodhet diku në një rrugicë të ngushtë të lagjes "Tre Heronjtë" të qytetit të Shkodrës ku ne kemi shkuar si mysafir, ai nis e rrëfen duke sjellë në kujtesë ngjarje, data, vite e njerëz me histori nga më të ndryshmet dhe hera-herës e ndërpret tregimin e tij nga që e tradhëtojnë disa pika loti që i bien përmbi faqe!

*Familja Vojvoda, besnikë të Zogut*

Lekë Vuksani apo siç njihet ndryshe me mbiemërin Vojvoda, u lind më 7 maj të vitit 1918-të në Shoshaj të Dukagjinit, prej nga është dhe origjina e familjes së tij një nga më të njohurat e asaj krahine në Veriun e Shqipërisë. Mbiemërin Vojvoda (në serbisht-komandant) ajo familje e ka trashëguar që prej pesë brezash, pasi të parët e saj ishin komandantë të malsorëve në luftrat kundër forcave serbo-malazeze në fundin e shekullit të XIX-të dhe fillimin e shekullit të XX-të. Babai i Lekës, quhej Vuksan Vojvoda dhe ai ka qenë tepër i njohur në atë krahinë si burrë i urtë për ndarje pleqnie, pasi bashkë me Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit, ai merrej edhe me zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve dhe problemeve të ndryshme që lindnin në mes fshatarëve të asaj krahine. Vuksan Vojvoda ishte një nga besnikët e Monarkisë së Zogut dhe ai njihej në të gjithë Dukagjinin si një nga mbështetësit kryesor të Mbretit. Aty nga viti 1926 kur ndodhi Kryengritja e Dukagjinit e udhëhequr prej toger Ndok Gjeloshit dhe Dom Loro Cakës të cilët synonin rrëzimin e Qeverisë së Zogut, iu bë thirrje edhe Vuksan Vojvodës për t'u bashkuar me kryengritësit dukagjinas. Synimi i kryengritësve për ta bërë për vete Vuksan Vojvodën, qëndronte në faktin se ai gëzonte një popullaritet të jashtëzakonshëm në të gjithë atë krahinë. Por Vuksani, nuk pranoi të merrte pjesë në atë kryengritje, pasi ishte fare i qartë për synimet e organizatorët e vërtetë të saj. Ndonëse Vuksani vetë nuk kishte bërë ndonjë shkollë të madhe, ai u kujdes që djalit të tij, Lekës, të mos i mungonte ajo. Kështu në vitin 1928 Vuksani e dërgoi të birin, Lekën, në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe e regjistroi në shkollën fillore të Konviktit "Malet Tona". Atë shkollë Lekë Vojvoda e mbaroi në vitin 1936 kur mori semimaturën dhe gjatë gjithë periudhës që ai ndoqi mësimet aty, ai vlerësohej si një nga nxënësit më të mirë të saj, pasi gjatë një viti shkollor ai mori dy klasë përnjëherë. Gjatë asaj periudhe ndër shokët më të afërt të Lekës në Konviktin "Malet Tona", ishte Mëhill Marku nga Lotaj e Shalës, (më pas emigroi në SHBA ku u bë profesor në një universitet të Neë Yorkut) dhe Kol Prela (profesori që u pushkatua me grupin e deputetëve në 1946-ën) që ishte disa vjet më i madh se ai në moshë. Përveç Mëhillit dhe Kolës të cilët ai i kishte shokë dhe bashkëfshatarë, në një klasë me Lekën asokohe mësonin dhe Fadil Hoxha, Xheladin Hana, Hajrulla Kastrati, Emin Duraku, Ndue Gjergj Përvizi etj. Lidhur me shokët që Leka kishte në Konviktin "Malet Tona", ai kujton: "Ndo-nëse unë kisha një miqësi të ngushtë me shokët e mi të klasës si Fadil Hoxhën, Emin Durakun, Xheladin Hanën e Hajrulla Kastratin, në bindjet politike isha kundër tyre sepse ata kishin pikpamje komuniste", dëshmon Leka për ish shokët e tij të klasës, të cilët më vonë u bënë emëra të njohur e personalitete të Luftës Antifashiste në Shqipëri dhe Jugosllavi.

*Në shkollën ushtarake të Romës*

Pasi e mbaroi semimaturën me rezultate shumë të larta në vitin 1936, Lekë Vojvoda kishte dëshirë që të vazhdonte studimet në një nga shkollat ushtarake të Italisë. Lidhur me këtë ai kujton: "Pasi u diplomova në gjimnazin laik të qytetit të Shkodrës, bërë një kërkesë për të ndjekur studimet ushtarake në Itali. Pasi m'ua aprovua kërkesa edhe me ndihmën që ma dha ushtaraku Ndoc Kurti, i cili në atë kohë shërbente si adjutant i motrave të Mbretit Zog, unë u paraqita në konkursin që u zhvillua në Tiranë. Pasi e fitova atë konkurs me pikë të plota, m'u dha e drejta për të ndjekur shkollën ushtarake në Romë, të cilën e fillova në tetorin e vitit 1936. Bashkë me mua në atë shkollë ushtarake të kryeqytetit italian, aspkohe ishin dhe disa studentë të tjerë nga Shqipëria, si Abdyl Këllezi, Abdi Mati, Valentin Përvizi etj. Atë Lice ushtarak e mbarova me rezultate shumë të mira në vitin 1939, por gjatë asaj kohe që isha student aty, kam kaluar një nga ngjarjet më të dhimbëshme të jetës sime", kujton 85-vjeçari Lekë Vojvoda dhe për një çast e ndërpret rrëfimin e tij nga lotët që i rrjedhin mbi faqe. Po cila është ajo ngjarje e largët që ndonëse ka ndodhur prej më shumë se gjysëm shekulli më parë, e trondit dhe e prek edhe sot malësorin fisnik Lekë Vojvoda, duke e bërë që të mos e përmbajë dot veten? Lidhur me këtë ai nis e tregon: "Aty nga pasditja e tetë prillit të vitit 1939, unë ndodhesha në ambientet e shkollës vetëm me disa shokë shqiptarë, pasi italianët kishin shkuar nëpër shtëpitë e tyre me rastin e festës së pashkëve. Nga që ato ditë ne nuk kishim dalë fare jashtë ambienteve të kapanoneve, nuk kishim asnjë dijeni se çfarë ndodhte jashtë mureve të asaj shkolle. Aty nga pasdrekja e asaj dite unë dola dhe takova kapelanin e shkollës (priftin ushtarak) të cilit i thashë se bashkë më dy shokët e mi kishim dëshirë që të shkonim në kishë me rastin e festave të pashkëve. Kapelani pasi më dëgjoi , m'u përgjigj: "Nuk do të shkoni dot në kishë pasi në qytet ka trazira të mëdha, sepse këto ditë ka ndodhur bashkimi i Italisë me Shqipërinë". Unë e kuptova menjëherë se ç' kishte ngjarë, pasi që nga fundi i muajit mars kishim dëgjuar se diçka pritej të ndodhte në mes Italisë dhe atdheut tonë Shqipërisë. Menjëherë pas fjalëve të kapelanit më shpërthyen lotët çurk dhe ashtu i ngashëryer pa e përmbajtur aspak veten iu drejtova duke i thënë: "Padër, që nga ky moment unë nuk besoj më. Si ka mundësi që një shtet i madh të zaptojë një shtet tjetër më të vogël? A nuk është dhe atdheu ynë Shqipëria një vënd që e ka falë zoti si gjithë shtetet e tjera? Përse nuk paskemi të drejtë të jetojmë të lirë edhe ne". Pas fjalëve të mia kapelani nuk u ndie fare dhe u largua jashtë shkollës, ndërsa unë me shokët e mi u futëm brenda në kapanone", kujton Lekë Vojvoda atë ngjarje të largët të shtatë prillit të vitit 1939 kur Italia kreu agresionin fashist ndaj Shqipërisë, ngjarje e cila edhe sot ia çon lotët çurk malësorit kreshnik 88-vjeçar, për të cilin tregojnë që se ka njohur kurrë frikën.

*Refuzimi i betmit ushtarak në Romë*

Po ç'ndodhi më pas me Lekë Vojvodën dhe shokët e tij studentë ushtarakë që asokohe vazhdonin mësmet në Liceun Ushtarak të Romës? Lidhur më këtë, ai rrëfen: "Që paraditen e nëntë prillit të vitit 1939 në ambientet e shkollës sonë aty në Romë, autoritetet italiane filluan të grumbullonin të gjithë studentët shqiptarë që asokohe ishin nëpër shkollat e tjera ushtarake të Italisë, si të mesme ashtu dhe ato të larta e të aplikacionit. Qëllimi i atij grumbullimi ishte se ata kishin vendosur për të na dërguar të bënim betimin ushtarak së bashku me studentët italianë. Ndërsa po vazhdonte grumbullimi i studentëve shqiptarë në ambientet e shkollës sonë, ne që ishim aty vendosëm që të bënim një mbledhje lidhur me situatën që ishte krijuar. Pasi u mblodhëm fshehtas reth 20 e ca shqiptarë në një klasë, filluam diskutimet duke rrahur mendimet se ç'duhej të bënim në situëtën në të cilën ndodheshim. Disa nga shokët që e morën fjalën në fillim, hodhën idenë që ne ta linim fare shkollën dhe të ktheheshim në Shqipëri, gjë e cila në fillim u përkrah nga të gjithë në mënyrë unanime. Por ky vendim më pas u hodh poshtë, sepse dikush nga ne tha se do ishte më mirë që ne ta vazhdonim shkollën, të diplomoheshim dhe kudo që të na çonin të punonim për të mirën e Shqipërisë. Ajo gjë u përkrah nga të gjithë ne që ishim aty, duke thënë se do ishte më mirë të mbaronim shkollën e të dilnim oficerë, pasi Shqipëria kishte nevojë për kuadro të aftë që të drejtonin vetë ushtrinë shqiptare. Pas këtij vendimi ne u shpërndamë pa e ditur se pas pak ditësh italianët do të na dërgonin për të bërë betimin ushtarak. Autoritetet e larta italiane kishin vendosur që bashkë me studentët italianë, të na çonin për të bërë betimin me armë edhe ne shqiptarët që studjonim në atë shkollë të mesme ushtarake të Romës. Për kryerjen e betimit ushtarak ishte caktuar një kazermë ushtarake e cila ndodhej jo shumë larg shkollës sonë dhe pak pasi mbërritëm ne aty, erdhën dhe autoritetet e larta ushtarake italiane që do të asistonin në ceremoninë e betimit. Kur filloi të këndohej himni jonë kombëtar, ne studentët shqiptarë që ishim rreshtuar nëpër kuadrate të veçanta, filluam të qanim dhe si me komandë të gjithë i lëshuam armët në tokë. Kjo gjë shkaktoi dhe prishjen e gjithë ceremonisë së betimit. Pas kësaj ne na dërguan përsëri në shkollën tonë dhe aty na mblodhën në një sallë duke na kërkuar llogari se pse e bojkotuam betimin ushtarak duke lëshuar armët në tokë. Të gjithë ne studentët shqiptarë që u ngritëm për të dhënë llogari aty para autoriteteve ushtarake italiane të shkollës, nxorrëm arsye nga më të ndryshmet lidhur me prishjen e ceremonisë së betimit. Në fund të mbledhjes komanda e shkollës na komunikoi se do të mblidhej për marrjen e masave ndaj nesh dhe të nesërmen ata morën dhe internuan vetëm shokun tonë Abdyl Këllezin, të cilin e konsideruan si organizatorin e të gjithë asaj çka kishte ndodhur", kujton 85-vjeçari Lekë Vojvoda, lidhur me refuzimin e kryerjes së betimit ushtarak të nxënësve dhe studentëve ushtarakë shqiptarë që asokohe mësonin në Itali. 

*Diplomimi në Modena e Firence*

Në fundin e pranverës të vitit 1939 Lekë Vojvoda u diplomua me rezultate të larta në në shkollën ushtarake të Romës dhe më pas ai vazhdoi përsëri studimet në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas. Lidhur me këtë ai kujton: "Pasi u diplomova në Liceun Ushtarak të Romës, kisha dëshirë që të vazhdoja përsëri studimet në një nga Akademitë e Italisë në degën e Karabinerisë. Por, edhe pse kisha mbaruar me rezultate të larta, ajo gjë ishte e vështirë dhe nuk kisha siguri nëse do më jepej e drejta të vazhdoja Akademinë e Modenas. Në atë kohë unë shkova dhe mora takim me Gjeneral Zef Serreqin, i cili ishte Komandant i Kavalerisë Italiane. Pasi ai më priti mjaft mirë, unë i thashë se kisha shkuar për t'i kërkuar ndihmë që të më krijonte mundësinë që unë të ndiqja studimet pranë Akademisë së Modenas, në degën e Karabinerisë. Gjeneral Serreqi pasi më dëgjoi me vëmndje deri në fund, në fillim më pyeti se përse unë insistoja që të shkoja në degën e Karabinerisë, në një kohë që ajo ishte një nga degët më të vështira dhe më me probleme kur të dilje në jetë pas diplomimit. Unë iu përgjigja se kisha dëshirë që të diplomohesha në atë degë, duke menduar se Italia një ditë do të ikte nga Shqipëria dhe ne oficerët shqiptarë do ta organizonim e do ta merrnim vetë në dorë formimin e armës së xhandarmërisë. Pas kësaj Gjeneral Serreqi më ndihmoi që unë të regjistrohesha dhe të filloja studimet në atë akademi, ku bashkë me mua, po në një degë tjetër, atë të Kavalerisë, ishte dhe shoku im i ngushtë Valentin Përvizi, me origjinë nga Skuraj i Kurbinit", kujton Lekë Vojvoda lidhur me ndihmën që i dha Gjeneral Zef Serreqi, për të ndjekur studimet në degën e Karabinerisë pranë Akademisë Ushtarake të Modenas në Itali.

(vijon nesër)

----------


## Albo

DOSSIER II 

Dëshmia e ish-kapitenit Vojvoda: "Pasi lirova nga arrestimi 29 komunistë shkodranë, me porosinë e majorit britanik Nils, ndihmova Frontin nëpërmjet Profesor Kolë Prelës" 

*Lekë Vojvoda: "Si i shpëtova grackës së Xhemal Selimit"* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me një histori të shkurtër të jetës së 85-vjeçarit Lekë Vojvoda (Vuksani) me origjinë nga Shoshaj i Dukagjinit, i cili aktualisht banon me gjithë familjen e tij në Lagjen "Tre Heronjtë" të qytetit të Shkodrës. Lekë Vojvoda u lind në vitin 1918-të në Shoshaj të Dukagjinit dhe babai i tij Vuksani gjatë viteve të Monarkisë ka qenë tepër i njohur në të gjithë atë krahinë si burrë i urtë në ndarje pleqnie dhe bashkë me Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit thërritej për zgjidhjen e mosëmarëveshjeve të ndryshme që lindnin në mes fshatarëve të asaj zone. Mbiemrin Vojvoda ajo familje e pati trashëguar prej disa brezash nga që të parët e saj kishin qenë gjithmonë si komandantë në luftrat kundër serbo-malazezëve. Lekë Vojvoda pasi mbaroi me rezultate të larta gjimnazin laik në Shkodër pranë Konviktit "Malet Tona", në vitin 1936 fitoi një bursë shtetërore dhe shkoi në Itali ku ndoqi mësimet në shkollën ushtarake të Romës dhe më pas u diplomua në Akademinë Ushtarake të Modenas, në degën e Karabinerisë.

Në vitin 1941 Lekë Vojvoda (Vuksani) i përfundoi studimet pranë Akademisë Ushtarake të Modenas që ishte një nga më prestigjozet e Italisë dhe po atë vit ai u diplomua me rezultate të larta në degën e Karabinerisë. Lidhur me këtë periudhë ai dëshmon: "Gjatë kohës që ndiqja studimet pranë asaj akademie, kisha miqësi të ngushtë me Valentin Përvizin nga Skuraj i Kurbinit, i cili ishte djali i Prenk Përvizit që shërbente si oficer madhor në Ushtrinë Kombëtare Shqiptare me gradën e kolonelit. Prenka i cili kishte mbaruar vetë Akademinë e Shtatmadhorisë në Itali, vinte vazhdimisht tek ne në Modena dhe interesohej për problemet që kishim si dhe për ecurinë e studimeve. Po kështu përveç Valentinit që studjonte në degën e Kavalerisë, gjatë asaj kohe në Akademinë e Modenas në një degë me mua studjonin edhe Hamit Taga (i biri i Xhafer Tagës nga Kruja) me Abdurrahman Emirin. Pasi u diplomova pranë asaj akademie në vitin 1941, unë vazhdova për një vit aplikacionin pranë Akademisë së Firences po për degën e Karabinerisë. Qytetin e Firences e njihja mirë sepse gjatë kohës që vazhdoja studimet në Modena, isha regjistruar si student i korespodencës pranë Fakultetit të Drejtësisë së Firences, por fatkeqësisht nuk arrita ta merrja dot diplomën. Pasi mbarova aplikacionin një vjeçar pranë Akademisë së Firences, të gjithë studentët u shpërndanë në reparte të ndryshme të Iltalisë, ndërsa mua më mbajtën aty në Akademi si pedagog ku për një vit dhashë lëndën e teorisë së qitjes për rreshterët. Unë nuk kisha dëshirë që të qëndroja si ushtarak në Itali dhe këtë gjë ia parashtrova Komandantit të Akademisë i cili më sugjeroi që të bëja një kërkesë Duçes që të më jepte transferimin. Sipas porosive që më dha ai, unë e bërë kërkesën e cila m'ua aprovua dhe në fillimin e shkurtit të vitit 1943 unë erdha në Shqipëri", kujton Lekë Vojvoda lidhur me periudhën e studimeve në Itali dhe kthimin në Shqipëri 

*Në Shkodër liron 29 komunistë*

Pas kthimit në Shqipëri, më 14 shkurt të vitit 1943 Lekë Vojvodën e emëruan me detyrën e Komandantit të Xhandarmërisë në rrethin e Lezhës e më pas në qytetin e vogël të Tuzit i cili asokohe ishte nën administrimin e shtetit shqiptar. Lidhur me këtë periudhë kohe, Leka dëshmon: "Karriera ime ushtarake filloi në rrethin e Lezhës ku u caktova me detyrën e Komandantit të Karabinerisë. Gjatë asaj kohe në atë qytet ndodheshin tre oficerë të shërbimeve sekrete të ushtrisë italiane (SIM) dhe një kompani me milicë. Gjatë atyre tre muajve që unë shërbeva në atë qytet si Komandant i Karabinerisë (Xhandarmërisë), i vura vetes si detyrë që ta shkatërroja fare kompaninë e milicisë bashkë me tre oficerët e SIM-it. Për këtë gjë unë vazhdimisht iu bëja propagandë oficerëve shqiptarë që ishin në krye të kompanisë së milicëve që ta linin atë detyrë, pasi nuk ishte në interes të çështjes kombëtare. Pas ca kohësh ata ma dëgjuan fjalën dhe e braktisën fare detyrën që u ishte ngarkuar gjë e cila çoi edhe në shkatërrimin e kompanisë së milicisë italiane e cila mbeti pa asnjë oficer. Po kështu me anë të njerzve që kisha në Tiranë, ndërhyra dhe transferova edhe tre oficert e SIM-it të cilët kishin bërë emër të keq në Lezhë. Në atë kohë për të gjitha ato veprime që bëja, unë kisha një përkrahje të madhe në Tiranë prej Gjeneral- Prenk Përvizit, që ishte babai i shokut tim të ngushtë Valentinit. Pas tre muajve, nga Lezha mua më transferuan në qytetin e vogël të Tuzit, i cili asokohe ishte brenda kufijve politik të Shqipërisë dhe administrohej nga Tirana zyrtare. Emërimi im në detyrën e Komandantit të Xhandarmërisë së Tuzit, përkoi edhe me krijimin e Xhandarmërisë Shqiptare e cila më parë mbulohej nga Karabineria italiane. Që në ditët e para që mora detyrën aty, më erdhi një urdhër nga Ministria e Brendshme, e cila më urdhëronte që të arrestoja 29 komunistë të asaj zone dhe t'i çoja të lidhur në Shkodër. Unë e zbatova urdhërin dhe i mora të 29 komunistët të cilët nuk i lidha e bashkë me ta shkova në qytetin e Shkodrës ku si fillim bisedova me Komandantin e Xhandarmërisë major Ndrec Prengën, të cilit i thashë se urdhëri për arrestimin e tyre ishte i gabuar. Major Ndrecës i thashë se për veprimtarinë e atyre komunistëve që kisha arrestuar përgjigjesha unë, dhe Ministria në Tiranë nuk dinte asgjë dhe nuk mund të më urdhëronte për arrestimin e tyre, pasi nuk kishte asnjë informacion nga unë. Unë arrita ta bindja major Ndrecën që t'i liroja të gjithë komunistët e arrestuar, duke i thënë se vetë garant për të gjithë ata. Pas kësaj unë i mora të 29 komunistët me vete dhe i çova përsëri në Tuz duke i liruar të gjithë. Në mes atyre 29 personave të liruar në atë kohë, ishte dhe Hajrulla Kastrati së bashku me Age Grudën, të cilët njiheshin si eksponentë kryesorë të lëvizjes komuniste në të gjithë Qarkun e Shkodrës", kujton Lekë Vojvoda atë kohë kur ai liroi nga arrestimi 29 persona të cilët ishin futur në listat e Ministrisë së Brendshme në Tiranë për veprimtarinë e tyre komuniste.

*Me majorin britanik Nils*

Në detyrën e Komandantit të Xhandarmërisë së Tuzit, Lekë Vojvoda nuk qëndroi më shumë se gjashtë muaj për arsye se atë e transferuan në vëndlindjen e tij në Dukagjin, duke i dhënë gradën e kapitenit dhe detyrën e Rrethkomandantit të Xhandarmërisë së asaj krahine që në atë kohë nuk ishte nën administrimin e Shkodrës. Lidhur me periudhën që Leka shërbeu në atë krahinë, ai kujton: "Gjatë asaj kohe që shërbeja në krahinën e Dukagjinit, unë hyra në lidhje të fshehta me majorin britanik Nils, i cili në atë kohë ishte kryetar i misionit anglo-amerikan që ishte atashuar pranë forcave nacionaliste që vepronin në Veriun e Shqipërisë. Që në takimin e parë që pata me të, ai donte të dinte rreth pikpamjve të mia dhe më pyeti se ç'mendoja lidhur me regjimin që duhej të vendosej në Shqipëri pas mbarimit të Luftës. Unë ia shpreha hapur dhe pa asnjë rezervë pikpamjet e mia, duke i thënë se në Shqipëri duhej të rivendosej Monarkia. Pas kësaj bisede, majori Nils më porositi që unë të shfrytëzoja pozitën që kisha si rreth komandant i xhandarmërisë dhe të ndihmoja të gjitha ato forca që asokohe luftonin kundër gjermanëve. Në atë kohë sipas porosive të tija unë ndihmova me të gjitha mundësitë e mija veprimtarinë e të gjitha atyre forcave që luftonin kundra gjermanëve, siç ishin ata të Nacional-çlirimtares që udhëhiqeshin prej komunistëve, Ballit dhe Legalitetit. Lidhjet me Frontin unë i mbaja nëpërmjet Profesor Kolë Prelës, të cilit komunistët i kishin thënë që të më merrte një deklarata, ku unë të konfirmoja e të firmosja që isha në anën e tyre. Por me gjithë ndihmën e madhe që u dhashë përfaqësuesve të Frontit, deklaratën që kërkonin komunistë nëpërmjet Prof. Kolë Prelës, nuk ua dhashë asnjëherë. Në atë periudhë që unë shërbeja në Dukagjin, gjermanët vendosën dhe krijuan një batalion me mercenarë për të luftuar kundra partizanëve në Jug të Shqipërisë. Unë isha kundër krijimit të këtij batalioni dhe në atë kohë shfrytëzova të gjithë njohjet e mija për të bërë propagnadë që djelmt e malësisë të mos inkuadroheshin aty. Për atë gjë unë nxita Age Grudën e cila u ngrit e foli kundër idesë së krijimit të atij batalioni, që më pas u krjua dhe shkoi e luftoi kundër partizanëve në rrethet e Vlorës e Tepelenës", kujton Lekë Vojvoda atë periudhë që ai ishte me detyrën e Rrethkomandantit të Xhandarmërisë së Dukagjinit.

*Në arrati prej komunistëve*

Në krahinën e Dukagjinit, Lekë Vojvoda shërbeu deri në korrikun e vitit 1944 dhe në atë kohë ai dha dorheqjen duke e braktisur detyrën që kishte mbajtur deri në atë kohë. Lidhur me këtë që shënon dhe fundin e karrierës së shkurtër ushtarake të kapiten lekë Vojvodës, ai dëshmon: "Pasi dhashë dorheqjen nga detyra në korrikun e vitit 1944, dola në mal bashkë me disa nga të afërmit e mij, duke qenë gjithmonë nën ankthin e goditjes e të arrestimit si nga gjermanët ashtu dhe nga forcat partizane. Në dhjetorin e vitit 1944 kur komunistët erdhën në pushtet, unë vazhdova të qëndroja përsëri në malet përreth Dukagjinit së bashku me Mark Malën, Gjergj Vatën, Pal Thanin, Lulash Stakën, Mirash Ndoun e Gjocajt, si dhe me Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit, Lulash Gjeloshin me gjithë mashkujt e fisit. Po kështu gjatë asaj kohe ishin me mua në arrati edhe vëllai im Lulash Vuksani me Mhill Nikën, të cilëve iu thosha që kur të biem në përpjekje me partizanët, të mos qëllojmë për t'i vrarë se nuk kishim dalë për atë punë në mal. Aty nga data 24 gusht e vitit 1946 ndërsa vazhdonim të ishim akoma në arrati e fshehurazi kishim shkuar për të fjetur nëpër shtëpitë tona, erdhi për të më arrestuar toger Xhemal Selimi që në atë kohë ishte shefi i Seksionit të Sigurimit për Dukagjinin. Pasi kishte marrë urdhër për të më arrestuar mua me gjithë Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit, Lulash Gjeloshin, Xhemali kishte bërë planin dhe i kishte ndarë forcat në dy pjesë në mënyrë që të na arrestonte në një kohë, për të evituar arratisjen e njërit apo tjetrit. Sipas planit që kishte bërë, ai më dërgoi dy partizanë për të më thirrur në shtëpi. Pas fjalëve të tyre unë dola i armatosur dhe ashtu shkova e u takova me Xhemalin i cili më tha se duhet të shkonim deri diku për një sqarim. Ndërsa isha bashkë me Xhemalin e shoqëruesit e tij, e kuptova se ai më kishte thirrur për të më arrestuar, pasi teksa isha larguar pak për nevoja personale, u ktheva dhe gjeta armën time pa karikatorin e fishekëve. Kur iu ankova Xhemalit për këtë gjë, ai iu bërtiti ushtarëve të tij duke i sharë, por unë e kuptova se ajo ishte një lojë e tij. Ndërsa unë po ecja vetëm me Xhemalin, i cili më rrinte nga prapa gati për të më qëlluar, partizanët e tij kishin shkuar dhe kishin arrestuar Bajraktarin Lulash Gjeloshi që ishte i sëmurë dhe të hipur në një mushkë po e çonin atje ku iu kishte thënë Xhemali. Ndërkohë që tre partizanët e Xhemal Selimit po shoqëronin Bajraktarin, ata u përballën në rrugë me nipin e tij Beg Delinë, i cili në atë kohë ishte i armatosur pasi punonte si nëpunës i tatimeve në administratën e Dukagjinit. Duke e parë se e kishin arrestuar Bajraktarin, Bega qëlloi dhe i vrau të tre partizanët e më pas e mori Lulash Gjeloshin dhe bashkë me të doli në mal. Në atë kohë që unë dëgjova krismat, shfrytëzova rastin dhe i ika Xhemal Selimit në një shteg të ngushtë duke shpëtuar për mrekulli nga plumbat e tij që më fishkëllyen rrëzë veshit. Pasi shpëtuam për mrekulli nga gracka që na kishte ngritur Xhemal Selimi, unë me Bajraktarin, Lulash Gjeloshi dhe disa nga të afërmit tanë vazhduam të qëndronim në arrati, pasi nuk kishte më dyshime se komunistët na kërkonin për të na arrestuar. Po atë ditë në shenjë hakmarrje, Xhemal Selimi me njerzit e tij shkoi dhe më dogji shtëpinë time dy katëshe në Shoshaj bashkë me gjithë stanet e bagëtive. Dëmi që m'u shkatua ishte shumë i madh pasi familja ime në atë kohë ishte ndër më të pasurat e Dukagjinit dhe të gjitha plaçkat që kishte shtëpia ishin blerë në Itali. Sikur të mos mjaftohej me atë që bëri, Xhemal Selimi më internoi edhe familjen në Kalanë e Beratit", kujton Lekë Vojvoda atë kohë kur mezi i shpëtoi grackës që i kishin ngritur komunistët nëpërmjet Shefit të Sigurimit të Dukagjinit.

*7-vjet burg e internim deri në 1984*

Pasi i shpëtoi arrestimit, Lekë Vojvoda vazhdoi të qëndronte në arrati me gjithë vëllanë e tij Lulashin, e disa persona të tjerë antikomunistë të njohur midis të cilëve edhe Bajraktarin e Dukagjinit, Lulash Gjeloshin, me nipin e tij Beg Delinë e burrat e tjerë të fisit. Lidhur me këtë, ai kujton: "Bashkë me gjithë ata burra qëndruam të fshehur nëpër malet e Dukagjinit deri në tetorin e vitit 1946 kur Qeveria Komuniste e Tiranës shpalli një amnisti për të gjithë personat që qëndronin në arrati. Në atë kohë unë bashkë me të gjithë grupin që ishim në mal, vendosëm të dorzoheshim duke menduar se komunistët do ta mbanin fjalën. Vetëm Beg Delia nuk pranoi të dorzohej por luftoi dhe u vra në përpjekje me forcat e ndjekjes. Vendimi ynë për t'u dorzuar kishte qenë i gabuar se komunistët nuk e mbajtën fjalën dhe na arrestuan të gjithëve. Pas dorzimit ne na mbajtën për 14 muaj në hetuesi, ku Xhemal Selimi erdhi vetë dhe më torturoi në mënyrën më barbare me duart e tij. Në tetorin e vitit 1947 unë dola në gjyq dhe u dënova me shtatë vjet burg, e bashkë me mua u dënuan edhe Lulash Gjeloshi, Mark Malaj, vëllai im Lulash Vuksani, Sadik Marku, Nik Lushi etj. Të gjithë dënimin prej shtatë vjetësh unë e vuajta në kampet e Bedenit të Kavajës e Orman-Pojan dhe u lirova nga burgu në vitin 1953. Kur nuk kishin kaluar as tre javë nga dita e lirimit, më internuan në Savër të Lushnjes ku asokohe ndodhej familja ime, bashkëshortja Syka, me djalin, Vuksanin. Aty në Savër të Lushnjes kemi qëndruar të internuar familjarisht deri në vitin 1984", e përfundon rrëfimin e tij 85-vjeçari Lekë Vojvoda, ish-Komandanti i Xhandarmërisë së Dukagjinit, i cili edhe pse kishte ndhmuar Lëvizjen Antifashiste gjatë Luftës duke liruar 29 komunistë shkodranë të arrestuar, vuajti për 40-vjet me rradhë me gjithë familjen e tij nëpër burgje e internime.

----------


## Letersia 76

c'fare historie rreshqethese......
Ama tradhtia i ka rrenjet e vjetra......
.........interesant

----------


## Brari

gaz.shqip
------------------
DOSSIER 

Historia e Hiqmetit, nga fisi i famshëm Ndreu i Sllovës së Dibrës i cili u arratis në Australi, ku për 22-vjet me rradhë drejtoi emisionin "Zëri i shqiptarëve të lirë" 

Hiqmet Ndreu: "Aventura ime nga internimi në Radion e Melburnit" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Hiqmeti rrjedh nga fisi Ndreu i Sllovës, i cili është një nga fiset më të njohura jo vetëm të Qarkut të Dibrës, por edhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë.Babai i Hiqmetit është quajtur Islam Ndreu dhe ka qenë një nga fëmijët e të famëshmit Cen Elezi, nacionalistit që pasi u përndoq në mënyrën më barbare nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, u arratis në Jugosllavi me disa nga djemtë e tij ku dhe vdiq në burgun e Shkupit nga torturat e sllavokomunistët titistë në vitin 1949. Trungu i familjes së Hiqmet Ndreut, përveç të jatit Islamit, e gjyshit Cen Elezit, vazhdon edhe më tej me stërgjyshin e tij Elez Isufin, i cili është tepër i njohur jo vetëm në të gjithë Shqipërinë, por dhe në historinë e Ballkanit. Pas Elez Isufit, Suf Xhelilit e Cen Elezit, të cilët lanë emër të madh në historinë e Shqipërisë, gjatë viteve të pushtimit fashist të Shqipërisë, nga trungu i fisit Ndreu dolën edhe burra të tjerë jo më pak të njohur që e vazhduan më tej traditën patriotike të asaj familje. Ndër ata ishin Dali Ndreu dhe Esat Ndreu, të cilët me gradat e Gjeneralit e Kolonelit drejtuan formacionet e mëdha partizane gjatë Luftës Antifashiste. Por i gjithë ai kontribut i madh që dhanë për Shqipërinë burrat e kësaj familje, i fshi menjëherë fill mbas mbarimit të Luftës nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, i cili i ndoqi dhe i persekutoi në mënyrën më barbare pinjollët e atij fisi, duke filluar nga Cen Elezi, Daliu e Esati e me rradhë Xhelal Ndreun, Mehdi Ndreun, Xhetan Ndreun, Mersin Ndreun, Gani Ndreun, Selman Ndreun, Tafil Ndreun, Riza Ndreun, Isa Ndreun e deri tek brezi i Hiqmet Ndreut, që për t'i shpëtuar hakmarrjes komuniste morën rrugët e mërgimit duke u arratisur nga Shqipëria. Si rezultat i atij gencidi të pashembullt që ndoqi regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës ndaj kësaj familje, 6 burra u varanë apo u pushkatuan, 20 të tjerë u dënuan me mbi dhjetë vjet burg, 12 djem u arratisën nga Shqipëria për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve dhe 55 familje të tjera nga trungu i Ndreve u dërguan nëpër kampet e internimit ku vuajtën nga viti 1946 deri në 1991-in. Një nga ata djem të këtij fisi të njohur që për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjeve të egra të sllavo-komunistëve u arratis nga Shqipëria, ishte dhe Hiqmeti i cili pas shumë peripecive u vendos në Australi, ku për njëzet e dy vjet me rradhë drejtoi një program në gjuhën shqipe të titulluar "Zëri i shqiptarëve të lirë". Lidhur me këtë Hiqmeti dëshmon në intervistën e botuar më poshtë, ekskluzive për Gazetën.

Zoti Hiqmet, ju jeni nga fisi i njohur Ndreu i Dibrës, ç' mund të na thoni diçka më konkretisht, për veten dhe familjen tuaj?
"Unë kam lindur më 20 mars të vitit 1932-të në fshatin Sllovë të Dibrës dhe babai im, Islam Ndreu, ka qenë një nga 15-fëmijët e Cen Elezit, djalit të Elez Isufit, i cili është shumë i njohur në historinë e Shqipërisë. Babai im Islami, nga fundi i viteve 20-të u diplomua në shkollën amerikane të Harry Fultzit dhe ka qenë një ndër nxënësit më të mirë të asaj shkolle. Këtë gjë e ka shkruar vetë Harry Fultz në memorjet e tija të botuara në SHBA. Pas diplomimit në atë shkollë, babai ka punuar si Kryetar i Komunës së Kryevidhit në Kavajë dhe më pas si Kryetar i Bashkisë së Shijakut".

Po gjatë viteve të pushtimit fashist, cili ka qenë aktiviteti i tij?
"Pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia, babai nuk pranoi të shërbente më si Kryetar Komune e dha dorëheqjen nga ajo detyrë e u kthye në Sllovë së bashku me Kolë Tromarën. Gjatë viteve të Luftës ashtu si të gjithë burrat e tjerë të fisit tonë edhe babai, Islami, si nacionalist që ishte u lidh ngushtë me lëvizjen antifashiste".

Kur filloi persektutimi i familjes suaj nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës dhe cilat ishin shkaqet?
"Persekutimi i fisit tonë Ndreu dhe njëkohësisht edhe i familjes sime, filloi në marsin e vitit 1946 dhe shkaku kryesor ishte se gjyshi im Cen Elezi, u shpall armik nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës që erdhi në fuqi në dhjetorin e vitit 1944".

Goditja ndaj gjyshit tuaj Cen Elezit nuk filloi menjëherë pas mbarimit të Luftës?
"Jo, ajo filloi aty nga marsi i vitit 1946 dhe deri në atë kohë Cen Elezi nuk u trazua shumë, ndoshta dhe për faktin se akoma ruhej një farë respekti për vëllanë e tij Esatin, ish-komandant i brigadave partizane dhe për Gjeneral-major Dali Ndreun, komandantin e Korparmatës së Parë. Në atë kohë, pra në marsin e 1946-ës, bashkë me gjyshin Cen Elezin, i cili doli në arrati në mal, u arratis edhe babai im Islami, me vëllezërit e tij. Në atë kohë që u arratis Islami, familjen tonë e internuan në Kalanë e Beratit së bashku me 50-të pjestarë të tjerë të fisit tonë. Aty nga maji i vitit 1946, babai, Islami, me vëllezërit: Selmanin, Xheladinin, Xhelalin, Rizain, Baftjarin, Halitin, Irfanin etj, u dorzua pas një amnistie që dha Qeveria komuniste e Tiranës. Ndërsa gjyshi Cen Elezi, me vëllanë Mediun, e disa nga djemtë e tjerë u arratis e doli në Maqedoni ku dhe vdiq nën tortura në Shkup në vitin 1949".

Ç'ndodhi me babanë tuaj Islamin dhe të tjerët që u dorzuan, a u falën ata"
"Jo atyre iu bë gjyqi në Peshkopi dhe babai, Islami, me vëllanë, Xhelalin, u dënuan me nga 15-vjet burg, kurse të tjerët më burgime të ndryshme, ku më i pakti ishte dhjetë vjet". 

Po ju deri sa qëndruat në internim në Berat?
"Në Berat ne qëndruam deri në atë kohë që u dorzuan babai me disa nga vëllezërit e tij dhe pas dorëzimit të tyre, një pjesë të fisit tonë (më pak se gjysma) na liruan nga Berati dhe na lanë të ktheheshim në Sllovë, ku na i kishin djegur e bërë shkrumb e hi shtëpitë tona që ishin më të mëdhatë e gjithë krahinës. Por pas dy vjetësh, mua së bashku me familjen time: nënën, dy vëllezërit, Pëllumbi e Kapllani e motrat, na internuan përsëri në Llakatund të Vlorës ku jetuam në një gjëndje të tmerrshme ekonomike. Bashkë me ne aty erdhën të internuar edhe disa nga kushërinjtë tanë të fisit Ndreu. 

Deri kur qëndruat në internim aty në Llakatund?
"Unë personalisht kam qëndruar në Llakatund deri më 2 mars të vitit 1952. Në atë kohë së bashku me dy kushërinjtë e mi, Nazmi e Faik Ndreun, ikëm dhe u arratisëm nga Shqipëria e dolëm në Jugosllavi"

Kush ishin Faiku e Nazmiu?
"Faiku ishte djali i Dik Xhelilit që së bashku me vëllanë e tij Suf Xhelilin, kishin luftuar kundër serbëve, ndërsa Nazmiu ishte djali i Gani Ndreut, që ishte vrarë në përpjekje me komunistët në vitin 1946-të".

"Si mundët të arratiseshit duke qenë të internuar?
"Pasi kishim bërë planin e arratisjes së bashku me dy kushërinjtë, Faikun e Nazmiun (në atë kohë 42 dhe 19-vjeç) ne shfrytëzuam katër ditët e pushimit që ishin dhënë në atë kohë në pragun e Kongresit të Partisë Punës që do mbahej në Tiranë. Dy ditë para Kongresit ne erdhëm në Tiranë me autobuz dhe nga Tirana në Dibër kemi shkuar për tre ditë duke udhëtuar në këmbë maleve".

Po në Dibër ku u strehuat?
"Në Dibër u strehuam tek një dhëndri jonë i quajtur Sami Erebara në fshatin Erebarë, i cili na mbajti tre ditë në shtëpi. Pas tre ditësh ne shkuam fshehurazi në fshatin tonë Sllovë, ku pamë shtëpitë e djegura dhe pasi u çmallëm për një gjysëm ore me to, aty morëm disa armë që i kishte pas fshehur Faiku para se të internoheshim në vëndin e quajtur Lisivadhe".

Nga shkuat më pas?
"Nga aty jemi nisur në drejtim të Malit të Korabit ku ishte dhe kufiri e kemi dalë në vëndin e quajtur Laku i Xhypve. Kur hipëm aty pamë forcat e kufirit që po na ndiqnin për të na rrethuar dhe menjëherë hapëm zjarr në drejtim të tyre. Ndërsa forcat e kufirit u tërhoqën, ne dolëm matanë dhe shkum në fshatin Tanushë. Aty u strehuam tek shtëpia e parë që hasëm dhe të nesërmen ata na dorëzuan në postën e kufirit të Riekës ku tre oficerë të UDB-së na morën në pyetje".

Për çfarë iu pyetën?
"Ata donin të dinin nëse na kishte dërguar me mision shteti shqiptar, por ne iu deklaruam se kishim ikur për të shpëtuar nga regjimi bolshevik i Tiranës. Ato gjëra ishin formalitete, sepse ata sapo morën vesh se ishim nga fisi Ndreu, nuk kishin më asnjë dyshim se na njihnin mirë se kush ishim".

Ku iu çuan më pas?
"Pas tre ditësh na çuan në Gostivar e më pas në një kamp në Strugë ku pasi na mbajtën gjashtë muaj, na dërguan në Vranjë të Serbisë ku ndodheshin xhaxhallarët tanë, djemtë e Cen Elezit: Nuzi, Tafili, Hakiu, Elezi dhe Mediu, vëllai i Cenit. Këta ishin arratisur bashkë me gjyshin Cen Elezin".

Po këta, si kishin mundur të shpëtonin të gjallë pas ekzekutimit të Cenit?
"Në vitin 1948 kur u keqësuan marrëdhëniet në mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, djemtë e tjerë të Cenit, së bashku me vëllanë e tij Mediun, i nxorrën nga burgu dhe deshën t'i përdorin kundër Shqipërisë. Por ata nuk pranuan duke thënë se nuk bëheshin vegla të Jugosllavisë dhe kështu që ta kishin mbetur në Vranje së bashku me shumë nga familjet e tjera nacionaliste të Shqipërisë".

Sa kohë qëndruat ju në Vranje dhe ku shkuat më pas?
"Nga Vranja, mua së bashku me Nazmiun, Tafil Ndreun e 35 shqiptarë të tjerë na lejuan të vazhdonim gjimnazin e Prishtinës. Mbas katër vjetësh kur ishim duke dhënë provimet (në klasë kisha Adem Demaçin) na erdhën e na morën dy oficerë të UDB-së e na çuan në kampin e internimit në Gerovë të Kroacisë. Atje ku kishte dhe shqiptarë të tjerë nga familjet antikomuniste të Shqipërisë, na mbajtën për 19 muaj dhe në atë kohë erdhi e na mori një shoqatë bamirësie amerikane e cila na çoi në Itali, në kampin e Capuas afër Napolit. Pasi qëndruam për 19 muaj në Capua, mua dhe Mediun, erdhi dhe na mori një shoqatë bamirësie australiane e cila na dërgoi në Australi. Kurse pjestarëve të tjerë të fisit Ndreu që ishin aty në Capua, u doli azili politik për në SHBA, pak ditë pasi ikëm ne për në Australi".

Me çfarë aktiviteti u morët në Australi?
"Në Australi ne ramë në kontak menjëherë me komunitetin shqiptar të Melburnit dhe aty krijuam një shoqatë me emrin "Qëndra Shqiptare". Meqënse ishim të gjithë myslymanë ajo u quajt "Qëndra Myslymane Shqiptare" e Melburnit dhe sekretar të saj më zgjodhën mua. Shoqatës sonë iu dha e drejta që të kishte një emision të veçantë në gjuhën shqipe në Radion shtetërore të Melburnit dhe për të drejtuar atë emision u caktova unë së bashku me Profesor Luk Çunin e Bahri Bregun".

"Ç'përmbante ai emison dhe sa orë transmetohej?
"Atë emision që ne e trasmetonim dy orë në javë pranë Radios së Melburnit, e titulluam "Zëri i shqiptarëve të lirë" dhe ishte me karakter të përgjithshëm, politik, social-kulturor, historik etj, por më shumë aty zinte vënd politika. Pas largimit të Prof. Lukë Çunit e Bahri Bregut, të cilët ishin të vjetër në moshë, unë e drejtova atë emision krejt i vetëm".

"Në atë emison a bënit propagandë kundër regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës?
"Pothuajse pjesën më të madhe të atij emisioni e zinte propaganda antikomuniste kundër regjimit të Enver Hoxhës dhe kundër politikës që Serbia e Greqia ndiqnin ndaj Shqipërisë. Në atë kohë unë bërë disa emisione ku trajtoja masakrat greke ndaj shqiptarëve i cili u prit mjaft mirë. Ky emision pati një audiencë të gjërë dhe mua më vinin vazhdimisht letra nga mërgata shqiptare e Australisë që më falenderonin për ato që trajtonim në emisonin tonë". 

"A kishte reagime nga qarqet serbe dhe greke pas atyre emisioneve?
"Po reagimet ishin të menjëhershme dhe unë u sulmova nga qarqet Vorio-epirote, të cilët i kërkuan Qeverisë australiane, që të më hiqnin nga Radio e Melburnit. Pas kësaj Drejtori i Programeve, Ëillson, i paraqiti Drejtorit të Përgjithshëm disa akuza kundër meje, në mënyrë që të më hiqnin menjëherë. Drejtori i Përgjithshëm më thirri në zyrë dhe më pyeti nëse qëndronin akuzat që më bëheshin. Unë i thashë: "Jam shqiptar dhe të gjitha ato që kam thënë kundra grekëve janë të vërteta". Pas kësaj i paraqita librin e botuar nga Akademia e Shkencave e Neë Yorkut, të titulluar "Si u ngrit Mbretëria në Shqipëri", ku vetë akademikët amerikanë trajtonin krimet e grekëve ndaj shqiptarëve. Pasi e pa librin, Drejtori i Përgjithshëm më tha: "Zoti Ndreu a ke mundësi që t'i përgënjeshtrosh këto që ke thënë për grekët". Unë i revoltuar iu përgjigja: "Kurrë nuk do ta bëj një një të tillë për të përgënjeshtruar qëndresën e luftën e popullit shqiptar, sepse do të bëja tradhëtinë më të madhe karshi popullit tim". Pas kësaj, duke u larguar ai më tha: "Mundohu t'i zbutësh pak tonet nacionaliste", por emisionin nuk ma mbylli".

Po nga Qeveria komuniste e Tiranës a patët probleme gjatë asaj kohe?
"Gjatë gjithë atyre viteve që drejtova atë emision, Tirana zyrtare me anë të Sigurimit të Shtetit e gjithashtu edhe UDB-ja, futën disa agjentë të tyre në mënyrë që të më pengonin dhe të dy palët më ndiqnin e bënë çmos që të më hiqnin nga puna. Gazeta serbe "Novosti", protestoi kundër meje dhe bënte thirrje që të më hiqnin nga Radio-Melburni. UDB-ja dhe Sigurimi i Shtetit me anë të agjentëve të tyre bënë një peticion në Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme të Radio-Melburnit për të më hequr mua që andej. Organizatori kryesor i atij peticioni ishte agjenti i Sigurimit shqiptar Shpëtim Lloga, por përsëri nuk ia arritën qëllimit se Drejtori i Përgjithshëm më mori në mbrojtje. Po kështu Tirana zyrtare mua më kishte shpallur një nga armiqtë kryesorë të saj. Këtë gjë ia thanë motër sime në vitin 1990-të, kur ajo kërkoi të merrte një pasaportë për të ardhur tek unë në Australi".

"Çfarë i thanë motrës suaj?
"Ata i thanë: "Nuk të japim pasaportë për të takuar Hiqmet Ndreun, armikun tonë më të madh që vjell vrer kundër nesh". 

Deri kur e vazhduat emisionin tuaj në Radion e Melburnit?
Emisionin e vazhdova deri në vitin 1991 kur në Shqipëri u përmbys regjimi komunist dhe atëhere e mbylla sepse ai ia kishte arritur qëllimit".

------------------

----------


## Actec

Qetsohu Braro,qetsohu!

PPSH ishte ajo qe dihet por ato familjet e medha ,ato oxhaqet e medha te tuat s'ishin gje tjeter vecse mbeturina te feudalizmit ne mes te Europes dhe ne mes te shekullit te xx.Duheshin shembur.
Dhe ne kete pikepamje s'kane qene hic burracaker yt at dhe te tjeret qe i shemben.
Hajt sherim te mbare dhe me pak te vjella pac o Braro.

----------


## erzeni

(gazeta shqiptare)

DOSSIER I 

Historia e familjes së vjetër dhe të pasur Bezhani me origjinë të hershme nga Shpati i Elbasanit, të cilët nga Lekëli i Tepelenës u vendosën në lagjen Muradie të qytetit Vlorës 

Bezhanët, vlonjatët që në 1850-ën hapën Bankën e parë në Shqipëri 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi
Fari SHASKA

Aty rreth vitit 1800-të, një pjesë e familjes Bezhani u shpërngulën nga fshati Lekël i Tepelenës ku ishin vendosur që pas thyerjes së ushtrive të Skënderbeut në 1468-ën dhe shkuan në qytetin e Vlorës ku ndërtuan një shtëpi tre katëshe në lagjen 'Muradie". Aty nga viti 1830-të, për qëllimet e tyre financiare atë shtëpi Bezhanët e siguruan pranë një shoqërie sigurimesh italiane të quajtur "ASSIGURAZIONI GENERALI TRIESTE" dhe afro njëzet vjet më vonë, në 1850-ën, Petro Mërtir Bezhani hapi të parën Bankë private në Shqipëri. 

Atë bankë që njihej me emërin: "Banka Pandeli e Lefter Bezhani" e cila përmëndet edhe në një Almanak të Bankave i botuar në Londër në vitin 1936, familja jonë Bezhani e administroi deri aty nga viti 1938, kur italianët e kthyen në "Banka di Napoli" e Aleko Bezhanit. 
Në vitin 1944 me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet, ajo Bankë pushoi së qënuri dhe bashkë me të Qeveria e asaj kohe na sekuestroi dhe të gjithë pasurinë e tundëshme dhe të patundshme që ne dispononin, duke na lënë të gjithëve në rrugë të madhe. 
Sikur të mos mjaftonte e gjithë kjo, në vitin 1947-të, komunistët arrestuan hallën time, Erifili Bezhanin, që ishte diplomuar në universitetet europiane, të cilën e dënuan me 20-vjet burg si bashkëpuntore në krijimin e grupimit social-demokrat të Musine Kokalarit. 
Po kështu në vitin 1955 komunistët arrestuan dhe dënuan me vdekje Harito Leonidha Bezhanin, të cilin e ekzekutuan pasi e akuzuan për tentativë arratisje". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është Pavllo Bezhani nga qyteti i Vlorës ku sot jetojnë edhe pasardhës të tjerë të asaj familje, i cili rrëfen për herë të parë të gjithë historinë e familjes Bezhani dhe trungut të saj, që nga koha e Skënderbeut e deri në vitet e regjimit komunist. 

Të parët e fisit Bezhani janë njohur si një familje e pasur tregtare dhe në vitin 1850-të, ata kanë hapur të parën Bankë private në Shqipëri. 
Po cila është origjina e hershme e familjes Bezhani, në çfarë dokumente përmënden ata për herë të parë dhe si u shpërngulën në vënde të ndryshme deri sa u vendosën në qytetin e Vlorës? 
Kush ishin burrat më të përmëndur të familjes Bezhani, ku u shkolluan ata dhe cili ishte fati i tyre gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut e në regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës?

Kush ishin Bezhanët

Origjina e hershme e familjes Bezhani, pasar-dhësit e së cilës banojnë edhe sot në qytetin e Vlorës, është nga Pishkashi i krahinës së Shpatit të Elbasanit dhe për herë të parë ata përmënden në vitin 1467 kur shpatarakët Bezhani dhe Panxhi, u afruan me të venë e Gjergj Aranitit për të kërkuar ndihmën e Venetikut. 
Kjo gjë përputhet plotësisht edhe me një një studim të Profesor Dhimitër Shuteriqit, i cili është bazuar mbi disa dokumente të gjetura kohët e fundit në Arkivat e Venedikut. 
Në atë studim të bazuar mbi ato dokumente, midis të tjerash thuhet: "Më 1465, turqit bënë pesë ekspedita në Shqipëri. 
Njërën me sa duket e bënë në viset e luginës së Shkumbinit. Ekspeditat u drejtuan nga shqiptarët renegatë: Ballaban dhe Jakup Pasha. Ndërsa legjenda Bossin e damkos keq, dokumenti i gjetur mund të sugjeroi që ai dhe shokët e tij (legjenda përmënd shpatarakët Bezhani e Panxhi) të kenë rënë në marrëveshje me turqit. Në fillim të vitit 1467, ata i shohim të afruar me të venë e Aranitit dhe që kërkojnë ndihmën e Venedikut". 
Pra siç shihet dhe nga dokumentet e arkivave të Venedikut, shpërngulja e familjes Bezhani nga krahina e Shpatit (Pishkashi që asokohe ishte nën administrimin e Elbasanit) për në fshatin Lekël të Tepelenës, ka ndodhur pas thyerjes dhe shpartallimit të forcave ushtarake të fundit të Gjergj Kastriotit, Skënderbeut. 

Nga Shpati në Lekël të Tepelenës

Aty rreth fundit të vitit 1467 dhe fillimit të vitit 1468, të parët e Bezhanëve mendohet që të jenë shpërngulur nga zona e Shpatit për në fshatin Lekël të Tepelenës. 
Aty rreth gjysmës së dytë të shekullit të XV-të, Bezhanët u vendosën në Manastirin e Shën-Ilisë (apo siç është njohur më pas: Manastiri i Shën-Dellisë) që ndodhej pranë Malit të Golikut dhe në tokat e atij manastiri ata hodhën themelet e para mbi të cilat më pas u formua fshati Lekël, i cili ndodhet edhe sot në atë zonë të Tepelenës. 
Që nga ajo kohë Bezhanët u muarën me tregëti të cilën e zhvillonin kryesisht me Venedikun, Greqinë dhe Egjiptin. Si rezultat i kësaj tregëtie që Bezhanët zhvilluan për vite me radhë, ata u pasuruan aq shumë sa më pas blenë edhe toka e prona të tjera duke u shpërndarë në vënde të ndryshme. 
Pas shpërndarjes së një pjese të asaj familje nëpër vënde të ndryshme, në fshatin Lekël të Tepelenës në atë kohë mbetën: Haxhiu, Guda, Pasho dhe Mërtir Bezhani. 
Sipas dokumenteve që janë gjetur së fundmi në arkivat e Stambollit, Haxhiu ka lindur në vitin 1690-të, Guda në 1720-të, Pasho në 1750-të dhe Mërtiri në 1780-të. Ndërkohë aty rreth vitit 1800, Mërtir Bezhani, shkoi në Stamboll dhe në zyrat e kadastrave të kryeqëndrës së perandorisë osmane, ai gjeti të gjitha tapitë e tokave dhe pronave që Bezhanët kishin pasur në fshatin Pishkash. 
Pasi u kthye nga Stambolli në fshatin Lekël, Mërtiri ua shpërndua fisit të tij kopjet e dokumenteve kadastrale të tokave dhe pronave që ai kishte gjetur atje dhe që nga ajo kohë Bezhanët filluan t'i kërkonin ato në Pishkash. 
Por Bezhanët nuk arritën që t'i merrnin dot ato prona që kishin pasur të parët e tyre nën zotërim, për arsye se u ndeshën në një rezistencë të fortë të banorëve vëndas që kishin zënë vënd në pronat e tyre. Aventura e e Bezhanëve në kërkim të pronave të tyre në Pishkash vazhdoi nga viti 1800-të, (kur ata gjetën tapitë në Stamboll) e deri në vitin 1810-të, dhe ajo u kushtoi shumë shtrenjtë atyre pasi lanë rreth tetë burra të vrarë. 
Nga Bezhanët e vrarë në kërkim të tokave ishin: Petro, Apostol, Thimio dhe Aleksandër Bezhani. Bashkë me këta u vranë edhe disa të tjerë të afërm të tyre nga trungu femëror i familjes, si Thoma Qëndro me të birin që kishin nën pronësi një han në fshatin Qukës, një nga familja Gjonaj dhe një tjetër nga familja Muçaj. 
Nga kjo familje mendohet se i vrari ka qenë Vladimir Muçi. Lidhur me vrasjet e shumta që ndodhën në fisin Bezhani nga banorët e Pishkashit, asokohe u ngrit edhe një këngë vaji, në të cilën ndërmjet të tjerash thuhet: "Apostol, djalë tuxhari / qysh u gremise nga kali / Pse se vrave po të vrau / ç' bëri a ju thaftë krahu". 
Pas vrasjes së atyre burrave të fisit Bezhani, nga ai fis lindën u rritën e u trashëguan edhe të tjerë burra, si Petro, ( i lindur në 1810) Thimio, (1820) Apostoli, (1840) Josifi (1850) Thanasi, Pavllo me tre fëmijët e tij (Erifili, Leka dhe Evrionomi) Pandeliu, Leonidha dhe vajza e tij (Olimbia) Ksenofoni, Epaminonda, Athanasi dhe Pavllo.

Banka e Bezhanëve në 1850-n

Aty nga fundi i shekullit të XVIII-të, një pjesë e madhe e fisit Bezhani u shpërngulën nga fshati Lekël i Tepelenës dhe u vendosën në qytetin e Vlorës, por edhe pas kësaj shpërngulje ata nuk i humbën asnjëherë lidhjet me Lekëlin dhe tregëtinë që ata bënin në atë kohë me Greqinë. 
Pasi u vendosën në qytetin e Vlorës, aty rreth vitit 1800, Bezhanët filluan dhe ndërtuan një godinë tre katëshe në lagjen "Muradie", e cila ndodhet edhe sot aty, por pa shkëlqimin e viteve të shkuara. 
Aty nga viti 1831, familja Bezhani për qëllimet e saja financiare bëri sigurimin e asaj shtëpie pranë Institutit të Sigurimit ("ASSIGURAZIONI GENERALI TRIESTE") në qytetin e Triestes në Itali. 
Mbi muret e vjetra të asaj shtëpi tre katëshe e cila ndodhet edhe sot në lagjen "Muradie", ekziston edhe sot një pllakë bronxi e oksiduar nga vitet, në të cilën shkruhet emri i shoqërisë së sigurimeve të Triestes dhe viti 1831-të kur ajo u sigurua. 
Afro njëzet vjetë më vonë, aty nga fillimi i vitit 1850-të, familja Bezhani, apo më saktë Petro Mërtir Bezhani, ngriti të parën Bankë private në Shqipëri, e cila në atë kohë njihej si "Banka Pandeli e Lefter Bezhani". 
Lidhur me faktin që ajo Bankë është dhe e para e themeluar në Shqipëri, bëhet e ditur edhe nga një Almanak i bankave i botuar në Londër në vitin 1936. Po në atë Almanak janë dhënë e përmënden edhe Bankat që kanë ekzistuar gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut në Shqipëri, si Banka Nacionale e Tiranës, me degët e saj në Shkodër, Korçë, Durrës, Vlorë, Sarandë e Gjirokastër dhe krahas tyre në fund jepet edhe Banka private e "P.I. Bezhanit". 
Që nga krijimi i asaj Banke e deri në vitet e para të shekullit të kaluar kur u shpall Pavarësia e Shqipërisë, Bezhanët u muarën me atë lloj aktiviteti financiar dhe njëkohësisht edhe me tregëti me shtetet fqinje, si Italinë, Greqinë e deri me Egjyptin. 
Lidhur me ekzistencën dhe fuqinë ekonomike të familjes Bezhani, dëshmojnë edhe tre varre që ruhen edhe sot në gjëndje të mirë pranë Manastirit të ishullit të Zvërnecit, të cilët i përkasin Josif dhe Olimbi Bezhanit dhe datojnë vitet 1902 e 1918-të.

Bezhanët në Universitetet e Europës

Lidhur me të kaluarën dhe aktivitetin e familjes Bezhani në vitet e para të shekullit të kaluar, pasardhësi i tyre, 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani dëshmon: "Krahas aktivitetit tregëtar dhe atij financiar me Bankën që ata ngritën në vitin 1850-të, të parët e familjes Bezhani u kujdesën që fëmijët e tyre t'i shkollonin nëpër shkollat e universitetet e ndryshme të Europës, falë dhe fuqisë ekonomiko-financiare që ata kishin. 
Një ndër ta ka qenë dhe babai im Lek Bezhani, (nëna e të cilit, Amalia, ishte motra e patriotit të shquar, Sotir Koleas) dhe tre motrat e tija: Amalia, Erifili dhe Evrinomi. Babai im Leka, pasi mbaroi shkollën unike në qytetin e Vlorës, në vitin 1928 shkoi në Zvicër ku mbaroi një shkollë të mesme ekonomike dhe mësoi disa gjuhë të huaja. 
Vlen për t'u përmëndur dhe ndoshta është rast unikal në Shqipëri për përiudhën e Monarkisë së Zogut, që tre motra (Amalia, Erifili dhe Evrinomi Bezhani) u diplomuan në universitete të ndryshme të Europës. 
Njëra nga hallat e mia, Erifili, që në moshën nëntë vjeçare u dërgua në Francë dhe aty përfundoi të gjitha shkollat deri sa u diplomua me rezultate të shkëlqyera në Jurisprudencë. 
Edhe pse Bezhanët u shkolluan dhe u diplomuan në universitetet të ndryshme të Europës, ata vazhdimisht patën qëndruar larg politikës duke u marrë vetëm me aktivitetin ekonomiko-finaciar. Por edhe pse ata ishin indiferent karshi punëve të politikës, Pavllo Bezhani, i cili ka qenë babai i babait tim, së bashku me vëllanë e tij Leonidhën, që ishin djemtë e Josifit, gjatë vitit 1912-të mbështetën pa asnjë rezervë shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë nga Ismail Qemali e patriotët e tjerë të asaj kohe. 
Aty nga viti 1918-kur në Gjirin e Vlorës erdhi një anije e madhe luftarake britanike, babai im Leka, u thërrit prej tyre dhe shërbeu si përkthyes, pasi në atë kohë ishte ndër të paktit që dinin gjuhën angleze. 
Edhe gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut, si babai im Pavllo, ashtu dhe pjestarët e tjerë të fisit Bezhani, vazhduan të qëndronin larg politikës dhe u muarën vetëm me punët e tregtisë dhe bankës së tyre që kishin ngritur në qytetin e Vlorës", kujton 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani lidhur me të kaluarën e fisit të tij, ku shumë prej tyre u shkolluan në universitetet e ndryshme të Europës.

Bezhani me Sotir Kolean

Nga të gjithë pjestarët e familjes Bezhani, aktivitetin më të madh patriotik e ka pasur Pavllo Bezhani, i cili ka bashkëpunuar ngushtë me kunatin e tij Sotir Kolean, që është tepër i njohur për veprimtarinë e tij në dobi të çështjes shqiptare. 
Në familjen Bezhani, përveç shumë dokumenteve origjinale të kësaj familje, ruhen edhe sot një pjesë e madhe e korespodencës së Sotir Koleas, që asokohe ishte në Aleksandri, me Pavllo Bezhanin në Vlorë. 
Këto letra që janë të shkruar me alfabetin shqip të para Kongresit të Manastirit, i përkasin viteve 1908-1910-të dhe janë të shkruara me një kaligrafi shumë të bukur. Aty trajtohen probleme financiare të familjes, shkëmbime bankënotash, probleme bankare me bankat e Egjiptit etj. 
Po kështu aty trajtohen edhe probleme të gjuhës shqipe, Kongresi I Manastirit dhe Sotir Kolea i kërkon Pavllo Bezhanit që t'i dërgojë lajme nga Shqipëria.

(vijon të martën)

................


Të publikuara

1. Marash Vata, 14-15 Dhjetor 2001
(Bajraktar i Shkrelit) 
2. Mehdi Bej Frashëri 7-8-9-10 Janar 2002
(Kryeministër i Shqipërisë)
3. Nasuf Bej Novosela 11-12 Janar 2002
(Kryetar i Bashkisë Kolonjë)
4. Margilajt e Trieshit 25-26 Shkurt 2002
5. Eshref Boçari 
(pasardhësit e Marko Boçarit) 2-3 Mars 2002 
6. Filip Çeka , shkodrani
(i dekoruar nga Franca) 9-10 Mars 2002
7. Javer Bej Hurshiti
(prefekt i Shkodrës) 16-17 Mars 2002
8. Gjin Pjetër Përvizi 
(Ngriti flamurin në Milot) 23-24 Mars 2002
9. Familja e Isa Boletinit 26 Mars 2002
10. Familja Dema 22-23 Qershor 2002
11. Familja Kokoshi 2-3 korrik 2002
12. Familja Pustina 9-10 korrik 2002
13. Familja Mul Bajraktari 26-28 gusht 2002
14. Familja Benussi 6-7 shtator 2002
15. Familja Dibra 10-11 shtator 2002

...........

----------


## erzeni

FAMILJA BEZHANI  (pjesa dyte)


.....................

DOSSIER II 

Historia tragjike e familjes së njohur dhe të pasur Bezhani që hapi të parën Bankë në qytetin e Vlorës në vitin 1950. Pushkatimi i Haritos e burgosja e Erifilit dhe Qirjakos 

Si u shpronësuan dhe u persekutuan Bezhanët e Vlorës nga komunistët 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi
Fari SHASKA

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e së dilelës në kuadrin e ciklit "Familjet e Mëdha të Shqipërisë" që "Gazeta" ka hapur prej afro një viti, u njohëm me një histori të shkurtër të familjes Bezhani, pasardhësit e së cilës jetojnë edhe sot në qytetin e Vlorës. 
Origjina e hershme e familjes Bezhani është nga Pishkashi i krahinës së Shpatit të Qarkut të Elbasanit dhe të parët e tyre janë shpërngulur që andej në vitin 1468-të me thyerjen e ushtrive të Skënderbeut dhe u vendosën në fshatin Lekël të Tepelenës. 
Kjo gjë bëhet e ditur edhe sipas disa dokumenteve të zbuluara së fundmi në arkivat e Venedikut, të cilat janë botuar në Shqipëri nga Profesor Dhimitër Shuteriqi. Pasi u vendosën në fshatin Lekël të Tepelenës ku bënë pasuri të madhe nga tregëtia që zhvillonin me vendët fqinje, një pjesë e familjes së madhe Bezhani u shpërngul që andej dhe u vendos në qytetin e Vlorës ku në vitin 1830-të ndërtuan një banesë të madhe të cilën e siguruan në një shoqëri sigurimesh italiane të quajtur "ASSIGURAZIONI GENERALI TRIESTE". 
Në vitin 1850-të, Bezhanët e Vlorës hapën në qytetin e tyre të parën Bankë private në Shqipëri, e cila është e njohur dhe bëhet e ditur edhe nga një Almanak kë janë të përfshira të gjitha Bankat e Botës i botuar në vitin 1936.
 Në vitin 1912-të, familja Bezhani e përkrahu pa asnjë rezervë Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe Isa Boletini kur zbriti në Vlorë me gjithë trimat e tij u strehua në familjen e Thanas Bezhanit, ndërsa Leonidha Bezhani kishte blerë armë në Vjenë dhe i solli në Vlorë për forcat që luftonin në mbrojtje të Qeverisë provizore të kryesuar prej Ismail Qemalit

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Në mes shumë letrave që përbëjnë korespodencën e Pavllo Bezhanit me atdhetarin e njohur Sotir Kolean, (të cilin Pavllo e kishte vëllanë e gruas së tij) ndodhet edhe një letër ku Pavllo e informon Sotirin, se ka ndihmuar me të holla Mithat Frashërin.
 Në atë letër e cila mban datën e 20 shtatorit të vitit 1908-të, midis të tjerash thuhet: "Midat Frashërit i dërgova gr.190 ergjend. Mbeturinat po i mbaj, them të blej ca abetare të kohës dhe t'i ndaj për djem të varfër". 
Në një letër tjetër ku bëhet fjalë për përfundimin e votimeve për deputetët shqiptarë që përfaqësoheshin në Parlamentin turk, midis të tjerash, Pavllo Bezhani e njofton Sotir Kolean duke i shkruar: "Këtu, d.m.th. ndë Sanxhak të Beratit, doli Ismail Kemal Beu me guresë (vota) 57 dhe Azis Pasha me guresë 52. Omer Pashai mori g. 35 dhe të tjerët më pak". 

Ndërsa në një letër tjetër në të cilën flitet për problemet finaciare dhe tregtare të familjes, ndër të tjera Pavllo Bezhani i shkruan Sotir Koleas që asokohe ndodhej në Aleksandri:

 "Si më tha Vangjeli dhe si u fjalosa pak me Leonidën, duket që janë mjaft mirë nga dynjallëku, kanë një hyje (të ardhur) nga 300-400 napolona ndë vit ndë Madakaskar që, sikur edhe gjysmat të jenë të vërteta, për vëndit tonë këtu nuk janë pak. Unë besoj se do të jenë vërtet se as Leonida dhe as i vëllai i tija, z. Kozma, nuk m'u dukën mburracakë. Vangjelit i shtërngova edhe unë dorën, se ai e mbaroi këtë punë. Nga letrat e tua pashë që më bleve dy obligacione të Kredi Fonsierre Egjyptese të 1886 dhe të falem nderës. Ndë gazetë që më dërgove pashë se këtë herë nuk na ndihmoi ba Ai, po shpresoj se do të na ndihmoj njëherë tjatër", 

thuhet në mes të tjerash në letrat që Pavllo Bezhani i dërgon kunatit të tij, Sotir Koleas, në të cilat dëshmohet më së miri pasuria e asaj familje vlonjate në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të XVIII-të.

Pasuria e Bezhanëve dhe shkollimi i tyre 

Edhe gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut, familja Bezhani e Vlorës vazhdoi te merrej administrimin e pasurisë së saj e me punët e tregëtisë dhe Bankës që kishte hapur në qytetin e Vlorës. Në atë periudhë ajo asnjëherë nuk u përzie në punët e politikës ndonëse ishte një mbështetëse e qeverisë monarkiste të Zogut. Në atë kohë Bezhanët kishin blerë e kishin nën zotërim një çiflig prej 216 ha. në zonën e Mifolit, i cili përbëhej prej toke bujqësore dhe ullishtash. Po kështu përveç asaj ferme të madhe ata kishin si pronë të tyre edhe rreth 5000 rrënjë ullinj në periferinë e Vlorës. 
Por edhe pse ishin të dhënë vetëm pas punëve të ekonomisë familjare, Bezhanët u kujdesën që fëmijët e tyre t'i shkollonin nëpër kolegjet dhe universitetet e ndryshme të Europës. 
Ata ishin e vtemja familja në Vlorë dhe ndoshta edhe në Shqipëri që gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut arritën të dipllomonin tre vajza në universitetet e Europës. 
Kështu njëri prej pinjollëve të kësaj familje i quajtur Leko Bezhani ( djali i Pavllos) e bashkëshortja e tij Amalia, i shkolluan dhe i diplomuan dy vajzat e tyre, Erifili dhe Evrinomi Bezhanin, në universitetet e Parisit dhe Marsejës së Francës për Jurisprudencë dhe Letërsi.
 Po kështu edhe një kushërira e tyre e quajtur Marika Bezhani studjoi në universitetin e Bolonjës të Italisë duke u diplomuar në Shkencat e Natyrës në degën e Biologjisë. 
Pas diplomimit Marika u kthye në Shqipëri dhe për vite me rradhë punoi si mësuese në gjimnazin e Vlorës. Po kështu përveç këtyre tre vajzave të familjes Bezhani që u shkolluan në Europë, nga ajo familje u shkolluan e u diplomuan edhe djem të tjerë. Kështu Leonidha Bezhani i dërgoi të tre djemtë e tij për të studjuar jashtë Shqipërisë. 
Djali i madh, Viktori, studioi në qytetin e Mynihut të Gjermanisë ku pasi u diplomua për Mjekësi, u kthye në Shqipëri dhe punoi si mjek në qytetin e Elbasanit. 
Gjatë asaj kohe përveçse shërbeu si mjek në atë qytet të Shqipërisë së Mesme, ai dha edhe mësime në Shkollën Normale të atij qyteti. Më pas Viktori shërbeu si diplomat në përfaqësinë shqiptare të Greqisë dhe gjatë periudhës së Luftës, ai vdiq nga një sëmundje e rendë. 
Dy djemtë e tjerë të Leonidha Bezhanit, Qirjakua dhe Haritua studjuan dhe u diplomuan në universitetet e Italisë. Shkollimet e djemëve dhe vajzave të familjes aristokrate Bezhani në universitetet e ndryshme të Europës, dëshmojnë më së miri për formimin kulturor e emancipimin që kishin ata që në atë kohë. Edhe gjatë viteve të pushtimit nazi-fashist të Shqipërisë, fisi Bezhani që kryesisht banonte në qytetin e Vlorës, vazhdoi të merrej me administrimin e pasurisë së tyre dhe të qëndronte sa më larg politikës, ashtu siç kishin bërë edhe në të kaluarën. Por atë "rregull" strikt të asaj familje, e "prishi" vetem njëri prej tyre i quajtur Minella Bezhani, i cili në tetorin e vitit 1943, mori pjesë si përfaqësues i Vlorës në Kuvendin Kombëtar që rishpalli Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe zgjodhi Asamblenë Kushtetuese nga e cila u zgjodh edhe Qeveria provizore që qeverisi gjatë asaj periudhe nën pushtim gjerman të vëndit. 

Shpronësimi nga komunistët në 1945-n

Ndonëse Bezhanët e Vlorës që njiheshin si familje që kishin parë hesapin e tyre dhe ishin marrë vetëm me punët e tregëtisë duke i qëndruar larg politikës, me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet në fundin e vitit 1944 dhe fillimin e vitit 1945-së, ata u gjendën përballë goditjes së egër të tyre ashtu si qindra e qindra familje të tjera shqiptare të pasura të asaj kohe. 
Viktima e parë e familjes Bezhani, u shënua në fundin e vitit 1944 kur Aleko Bezhani, (apo siç është njohur ndryshe me emërin Leko) ish-pronari i "Banka di Napoli" u largua nga Shqipëria dhe mbeti i vrarë në rrethana të panjohura. Por vrasja e tij mendohet se u krye për qëllime grabitje nga disa vjedhës ordinerë serbë në Sarajevo. 
Lidhur me shpronësimet e persekucionin e fisit Bezhani gjatë periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, pasardhësi i tyre, 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani, dëshmon: "Historia e rrënimit të fisit tonë Bezhani që njihet si një ndër familjet e pasura të Vlorës, e ka zanafillën në fundin e vitit 1944 me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet. 
Në atë kohë familjes sonë dhe gjithë fisit Bezhani, iu sekuestruan të gjitha pronat dhe pasuritë të luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme, duke filluar që nga Banka e cila në vitin 1938 ishte kthyer në "Banka di Napoli" me pronar babanë tim Aleko Bezhanin dhe të gjitha çifliqet e tjera që kishim në periferinë e Vlorës dhe në Mifol. 
Pas shpronësimit dhe konfiskimit të të gjithë pasurisë së familjes Bezhani, ne mbetëm në mes të katër rrugëve pa asnjë të ardhur dhe u shpërndamë nëpër familje të tjera në qytetin e Vlorës", kujton 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani për vrasjen e babait të tij dhe shpronësimin që iu bënë komunistët në fillimin e vitit 1945, asaj familje që njihej si nga më të pasurat e Vlorës. 

Erifili Bezhani 20 vjet burg.

Lidhur me persekucionin e familjes Bezhani nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës, Pavllo Bezhani, dëshmon: "Sikur të mos mjaftonte e gjithë ajo grabitje që komunistët ndërrmorën karshi familjes sonë, në vitin 1947 ata arrestuan dhe dënuan me 20-vjet burg, hallën time, (motrën e babait) Erifilin, e cila ishte diplomuar për Drejtësi në Francë. 
Duke parë politikën e dhunës dhe terrorit që po ndiqte regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës që nga ardhja e tij në pushtet në dhjetorin e vitit 1944, Erifili, u bashkua dhe u angazhua me grupimin social-demokrat të kryesuar prej shoqes së saj Musine Kokalarit. 
Qëllimi i atij grupimi ishte që të sensibilizonin sadopak qeveritë e vendeve perendimore nëpërmjet përfaqësive të tyre diplomatike që kishin në Tiranë, për politikën e terrorit që po instalonte qeveria e Enver Hoxhës, gjë e cila kishte filluar që me zgjedhjet e 2 dhjetorit të vitit 1945, ku nuk u leja që opozita të merrte pjesë dhe të përfaqësohej legalisht në ato zgjedhje. 
Si rezultat i asaj veprimtarie që kreu Erifili Bezhani, ajo u arrestua dhe doli në gjyq së bashku me shoqet e saja, Musine Kokalarin, Nurie Koculin (vajza e Qazim Koculit, komandanti dhe heroi i Luftës së Vlorës) Raile Luzin etj. 
Erifili u dënua me 20-vjet burg, por vuajti vetëm tetë vjet, pasi përfitoi nga disa amnisti që u dhanë në atë kohë. Pasi doli nga burgu ajo u sistemua në Tiranë së bashku me nënën e saj Amalia Kolea dhe motrën Evrinomin. 
Pas shumë përpjekjeve që ajo bëri në atë kohë, mezi mundi që të siguronte ushtrimin e të drejtës së profesionit të saj të avokatisë. Të drejtën e ushtrimit të avokatisë, Erifili e gëzoi vetëm për pak kohë, pasi atë të drejtë ia hoqën përsëri dhe pas heqjes së saj ajo nuk rrojti shumë e vdiq në vitin 1959.
 Ndërsa halla tjetër, Evrinomi, në atë kohë u thërrit në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme ku iu kërkua që të jepte mësmim në gjuhet e huaja për personelin dhe fëmijët e diplomatëve të huaj që ishin në Tiranë. 
Gjatë asaj kohe ajo dha mësim në gjuhët italiane e frënge dhe u detyrua të mësonte edhe gjuhën ruse për të cilën regjimi komunist kishte shumë nevojë. 
Pas disa vitesh atë e hoqën dhe e dëbuan edhe nga ajo punë, e Evrinomi u detyrua që të punonte si sanitare në spital. Deri në vitin 2001, kur Evrinomi ndërroi jetë, ajo jetoi bashkë me ne, në shtëpinë tonë", kujton 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani lidhur me shpronësimet e familjes Bezhani dhe persekucionin e dy motrave të babait të tij, Erifilit dhe Evrinomit që ishin diplomuar në universitetet e Francës.

Ekzekutimi i Haritos dhe dënimi i Qirjakos.

Persekucioni i familjes së njohur dhe të pasur vlonjate, Bezhani, nuk përfundoi me dënimin me 20-vjet burg të Erifilit, por ai vazhdoi edhe më tej në vitet që erdhën më pas, me arrestimin dhe dënimin me vdekje të Harito Leonidha Bezhanit. 
Lidhur me këtë, Pavllo Bezhani dëshmon: "Haritua që ishte diplomuar në Itali gjatë viteve të Monarkisë së Zogut, me ardhjen e komunistëve në pushtet deri në vitin 1954, punoi si furrtar në një furrë private. 
Në vitin 1954, Haritua u arrestua së bashku me ing. Dhimitër Dogën, Vasil Kajanën, Fuat Bimon, dhe Adnan Myftiun nga berati. Gjyqi i tyre u zhvillua në Kinema "Ali Demi" në Tiranë dhe akuza ndaj tyre ishte: krijim grupi për tentativë arratisje. 
Gjatë zhvillimit të gjyqit, Haritua i mori mbi vete të gjitha akuzat me qëllim që t'i lehtësonte sadopak shokët e tij dhe si rezultat i atij qëndrimi që mbajti në gjyq, u dënua me vdekje. 
Ndërsa ishte në qeli dhe priste ditën e ekzekutimit, ai me një qetësi të habitshme lexonte romane që ia kishin sjellë shokët e tij në qeli. Në korrikun e vitit 1955, atë ditë që hariton erdhën dhe e morën për ta ekzekutuar, ai fare i qetë palosi fletën e romanit që kishte në dorë dhe shkoi bashkë me policët e skuadrës së pushkatimit. 
Akoma dhe sot nuk dihet se ku ndodhen varri dhe eshtrat e tij. Pas ekzekutimit të Haritos, Sigurimi arrestoi edhe vëllanë e tij, Qirjakon, i cili në atë kohë punonte si Shef-Llogarie në Fabrikën e Orizit, duke e akuzuar se nuk kishte denoncuar vëllanë e tij, Hariton. 
Qirjako u dënua me pesë vjet burg dhe pasi u lirua nga burgu në vitin 1960-të, ai punoi në punë të rënda në ndërtim", e përfundon rrëfimin e tij 58-vjeçari Pavllo Bezhani, mbi historië e dhimbshme të familjes dhe fisit të tij nën regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, të cilët janë njohur si një nga familjet më të pasura të atij qyteti, duke hapur Bankën e parë në Shqipëri që në vitin 1851. 

.................


Të publikuara

1. Marash Vata, Bajraktar i Shkrelit 14-15 Dhjetor 2001
2. Mehdi Bej Frashëri, Kryeministër 7-8-9-10 Janar 2002
3. Nasuf Bej Novosela, Kolonjë 11-12 Janar 2002
4. Margilajt e Trieshit 25-26 Shkurt 2002
5. Eshref Boçari, Vlorë 2-3 Mars 2002 
6. Filip Çeka, Shkodër 9-10 Mars 2002
7. Javer Bej Hurshiti, Gjirokastër 16-17 Mars 2002
8. Gjin Pjetër Përvizi, Kurbin 23-24 Mars 2002
9. Familja e Isa Boletinit 26 Mars 2002
10. Familja Dema, Dibër 22-23 Qershor 2002
11. Familja Kokoshi, Vlorë 2-3 korrik 2002
12. Familja Pustina, Dibër 9-10 korrik 2002
13. Familja Mul Bajraktari, Shkodër 26-28 gusht 2002
14. Familja Benussi, Shkodër 6-7 shtator 2002
15. Familja Dibra, Dibër e Madhe 10-11 shtator 2002 
.............

----------


## erzeni

Diku nga viti 1982-83 ne mos gaboj flitej (dhe Enveri foli per kete)ne Shqiperi per nji Bande qe zbarkoj me nendetse ne Divjake dhe qe u ndesh me forcat e sigurimit ne Lushnje e Rrogozhine.
Shume thashetheme qarkulluan dhe shume familje u internuan me kte rast.
Aty me kte ngjarje mori dhe rrakapjekthin dhe legjenda e Sigurimit Shqiptar Kadri Hazbiu. 

Gazeta Shqiptare shkruan:

................................................. 
Nga e enjtja në "Gazeta Shqiptare" do të lexoni: 

"Haznedari, vëllai im, kapobanda që erdhi me Xhedvdet Mustafën" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Dëshmia e rrallë dhe e bujshme 67-vjeçarit Sabaudin Haznedari nga qyteti i Durrësit, i cili rrëfen për herë të parë ekskluzivisht për "Gazetën", mbi vërtetën e madhe për bandën e famëshme të Xhevdet Mustafës që zbarkoi në bregdetin e Divjakës në 26 shtatorin e 1982-it. 

- Kush ishte familja Haznedari, origjina e saj dhe përse u shpërngulën ata nga Dibra e Madhe në Tiranë e më pas në Durrës? Cilat ishin lidhjet e familjes së plakut Mahmud Haznedari, me familjen e shkrimtarit dhe aktorit të famshëm Sulejman Pitarka dhe përse ai u dedikoi atyre dramën "Familja e Peshkatarit" ? Cili ishte aktiviteti i Sabaudin Haznedarit gjatë viteve të pushtimit fashist, si u lidh ai me lëvizjen antifashiste dhe si doli partizan në çetën e Pezës me gjithë dy vëllezërit e tij që në vitin 1942

- Konflikti i Sabaudinit me Adil Çarçanin, Sekretarin e Përgjithshëm Politik të Qarkorit të Durrësit lidhur me zgjedhjet dhe përjashtimi i tij nga Partia pas denoncimit që Çarçani i bëri atij tek Enver Hoxha. Çfarë pune bëri Sabaudini deri në vitin 1950-të dhe si u njoh ai me Halit Bajramin, Shefin e Sigurimit të Korpusit të Korçës? Si u arratisën ata të dy nga Shqipëria? Arratisja eHalit Bajramit, a ishte për qëllime politike dhe si shkak i përplasjeve të tij me Mehmet Shehun, apo ajo ishte një kombinacion i Sigurimit të Shtetit, i ideuar nga vetë shefi i tij, Mehmet Shehu?

- Ku jetoi Sabaudin Haznedari nga viti 1950-të e deri në vitin 1982 dhe cilat ishin lidhjet e tij të fshehta vetëm me njërin nga vëllezërit dhe si realizoheshin ato? Përse nuk u përjashtuan nga Partia dy vëllezërit e Sabaudinit pas arratisjes së tij dhe si vazhduan ata të ishin Drejtorë Ndërmarrjesh për vite me rradhë. Cila ishte gruaja që në 1962-in erdhi nga Italia në shtëpinë e Haznedarëve në Durrës dhe përse ajo kërkonte me çdo kusht që të takohej me bashkëshorten e djalin e Sabaudinit dhe çfarë mesazhi i kishte dhënë asaj ai? Përse Sigurimi i Shtetit hapi fjalë se Sabaudin Haznedari kishte ardhur në shtëpinë e tij në Durrës me rastin e dasmës së djalit, cilat ishin qëllimet e atij disinformacioni dhe përse Sigurimi i Shtetit shpërndau që në janarin e vitit 1982 fotografitë e Sabaudinit tek agjentët e tyre që survejonin shtëpinë me shërbim të rregullt?

- Si është e vërteta e krijimit të bandës, cili ishte misioni që ajo do të kryente në Shqipëri, përse Sabaudini u bë kapua i saj dhe pse ai ishte i bindur se do ta realizonte me sukses atentatin ndaj Enver Hoxhës? Në çfarë shtetesh shkoi Sabaudini për të rekrutuar antarët e bandës me të cilët erdhi në Shqipëri, si u njoh me Xhevdet Mustafën dhe përse Sabaudini e pranoi Halit Bajramin në bandë, kur ai ishte në dijeni se ish-shoku i tij punonte për Sigurimin e Shtetit? Cili ishte personi i pestë që u stërvit bashkë me bandën për të ardhur në Shqipëri, cilat ishin lidhjet e tij me Sigurimin e Shtetit, si u shkëput ai nga shokët e tij pak çaste para se të niseshin me motoskaf drejt bregdetit të Divjakës dhe çfarë bën ai sot në Tiranë?

- Si u diktua banda në Rrogozhinë dhe si është e vërteta e vrasjes së Sabaudinit në bunkerin ku ishte futur? Kush ishin tre personat që varrosën Xhevdetin dhe Sabaudinin në Linzë dhe përse ata vazhdojnë të mos ua tregojnë varret familjeve të tyre? Çfarë i shkroi Halit Bajramit, njëri nga vëllezërit Haznedari në vitin 1993 dhe përse Haliti vazhdon të qëndroi në Zelandën e Re dhe ka frikë të kthehet në Shqipëri?

.............
vazhdon.

----------


## erzeni

..DOSSIER I 

Dëshmia e rrallë dhe e bujshme e 67-vjeçarit Gafurr Haznedari nga qyteti i Durrësit, i cili rrëfen për herë të parë gjithë historinë e bandës "Xhevdet Mustafa" dhe kombinacionet e Sigurimit  

"Haznedari, vëllai im, kapobanda që erdhi me Xhevdet Mustafën" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Përse "Gazeta" i rikthehet Dossierit "Xhevdet Mustafa"

Plot 20-vjet më parë në paraditen e së dielës së 26 shtatorit të vitit 1982, një ngjarje aspak e zakontë dhe tepër e bujshme e ndodhur në një qytezë të vogël të Shqipërisë së Mesme, shprishi heshtjen e monotoninë mbytëse që mbizotëronte prej vitesh në vënd, duke shkaktuar pështjellim e panik të madh në rradhët e hierarkisë së lartë të udhëheqjes komunist të kryesuar prej Enver Hoxhës. Po atë pasdite, lajmi mbi atë ngjarje që ishte përhapur me një shpejtësi po të pazakontë pothuaj në të gjithë vëndin duke u rrëfyer në forma nga më të ndryshmet, u bë i ditur edhe nga Radio-Televizioni shtetëror me anë të një njoftim zyrtar të dhënë nëpërmjet një komunikate zyrtare të Ministrisë së Brendshme, në emisionin e lajmeve të orës 20.00. Ajo komunikatë zyrtare në mes të tjerash bënte të ditur se një bandë e armatosur e financuar dhe e stërvitur nga shërbimet sekrete të disa vëndeve fqinje, në bashkëpunim dhe me armiqtë e popullit shqiptar, kishte zbarkuar disa km. në thellësi të territorit shqiptar në bregdetin e Divjakës, ku dhe ishte asgjesuar plotësisht nga forcat e Ministrisë së Brendshme. Pak ditë më vonë, akoma pa u shuar jehona e asaj ngjarje, gjatë një takimi që Enver Hoxha mbajti me zgjedhësit e zonës së tij elektorale në Tiranë, në mes të tjerash foli dhe për atë bandë që tashmë ishte bërë e njohur kudo në të gjithë Shqipërinë si "Banda e Xhevdet Mustafës". Lidhur me të ai u shpreh: "Banda e armatosur e kriminelit Xhevdet Mustafa që u përgatit dhe u financua nga Leka Zogu në bashkëpunim me UDB-në dhe shërbimet e huaja sekrete të disa vendeve fqinje, u asgjësua e u eleminua plotësisht brenda gjashtë orëve nga zbarkimi i tyre, akoma pa e parë mirë diellin shqiptar". Për këtë ngjarje të bujshme që asokohe tronditi gjithë Shqipërinë dhe hapi panik të madh për disa muaj me rradhë duke vënë në gatishmëri të lartë të gjitha repartet e Forcave të Armatosura, është folur dhe shkruar shumë vetëm pas viteve '90-të, me shembjen e regjimit komunist. Një nga ato organe që është marrë gjatë dhe e ka pasqyruar hollësisht këtë histori, është dhe "Gazeta Shqiptare", e cila që shumë kohë më parë ka sjellë dëshmi autentike nga aktorë të asaj ngjarje, të afërm të familjeve të tyre dhe dëshmitarë të ndryshëm që rastësia i lidhi apo i çoi në atë vënd ku zbarkoi grupi i armatosur komando i njohur ndryshe si "Banda Xhevdet Mustafa". Një nga ata persona që ka dëshmuar ekskluzivisht në faqet speciale të "Gazetës", është dhe Dr. Hasan Luçi, ish-kuadër me përgjegjësi i Zbulimit Shqiptar dhe Kryetar Dege në Ministrinë e Brendshme, i cili i kamufluar nën petkun e diplomatit, për më se 30-vjet ka punuar në ambasadat shqiptare të Perëndimit. Dëshmia e z Luçi e publikuar në faqet e "Gazetës", asokohe bëri bujë të madhe dhe pati jehonë në të gjithë vëndin, si për interesin që paraqiste ajo ngjarje para publikut të gjerë, ashtu dhe për vetë faktin se ishte hera e parë që një punonjës i shërbimeve sekrete që ishte marrë direkt e kishte lidhje me ngjarjen në fjalë, pronocohej publikisht duke hedhur dritë e duke e shtjelluar atë me profesionalizëm të lartë. Po kështu pas asaj dëshmie të zotit Luçi, "Gazeta", publikoi dhe dëshminë e z Kurt Sula, mësuesit nga fshati Zhamë i Lushnjes, në shtëpinë e të cilit u fut dhe mbeti i vrarë, vetë Xhevdet Mustafa. Lidhur me atë cikël dëshmish mbi atë ngjarje, asokohe u pronocua me rrëfimet e tij edhe Gani Mustafa, i vëllai i Xhevdet Mustafës, duke hedhur dritë e duke ndriçuar disa nga anët e errta e të panjohura të saj. Pas gjithë atyre dëshmive, "Gazeta" i rikthehet përsëri ciklit të shkrimeve lidhur me Dossierin "Xhevdet Mustafa", duke publikur fakte dhe ngjarje të reja të panjohur më parë, të cilat vijnë nëpërmjet intervistës me 67-vjeçarin Gafurr Haznedari nga qyteti i Durrësit, i cili është vëllai i Sabaudin Haznedarit, kryetarit të grupit komando që së bashku me Xhevdet Mustafën e Halit Bajramin, zbarkoi në bregdetin e Divjakës në mesnatën e largët të 26-shtatorit të vitit 1982.



Vëllai im Sabaudin Haznedari, ishte kryetari i bandës që së bashku me Xhevdet Mustafën dhe Halit Bajramin, zbarkuan në bregdetin e Divjakës në mesnatën e 26 shtatorit të vitit 1982. Bashkë me ata të tre, në bazat e stëvitjes ishte përgatitur edhe një person tjetër, i cili pak çaste para se banda të imbarkohej në motoskafin që do të lundronte drejt bregdetit shqiptar, u bë i sëmurë dhe u nis gjoja për të blerë ilaçe. Pas ikjes së dyshimtë të atij personi që sot gjendet në Tiranë, vëllai im Sabaudini e ndërroi itinerarin e lundrimit dhe zbarkoi në një vënd tjetër për t'ju shmangur kurtheve të Sigurimit". Njeriu që flet dhe dëshmon për herë të parë për "Gazetën", është 67-vjeçari Gafurr Haznedari nga qyteti i Durrësit, i cili rrëfen gjithë historinë e bandës së famëshme e njohur me emrin "Xhevdet Mustafa", ku i vëllai i tij Sabaudin Haznedari ishte kapua i saj.

Po kush ishte Sabaudin Haznedari, cila është e kaluara e tij dhe në çfarë funksioni u caktua ai pas mbarimit të Luftës? Cila ishte përplasja e tij me krerët e lartë të Partisë Komuniste në qytetin e tij vitin 1945 dhe përse ai u përjashtua nga Partia? Ku punoi Sabaudini deri në vitin 1950-të, kur dhe u arratis nga Shqipëria bashkë me shokun e tij Halit Bajramin, i cili në atë kohë mbante funksionin e zv / Shefit të Sigurimit në Korpusin Ushtarak të Qarkut të Korçës? Kush ishte Halit Bajrami, që kur njihej ai me Sabaudinin dhe si u arratisën ata nga Shqipëria? Arratisja e Halit Bajramit, a ishte për qëllime politike për arsye se ai ishte pakënaqur nga regjimi komunist, apo ajo ishte një truk i Sigurimit të Shtetit, i ideuar nga shefi i tij, Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme Mehmet Shehu? Si e mësoi familja Haznedari, lajmin e arratisjes së Sabaudinit dhe çfarë i thanë babait të tij, Mahmudit, në Ministrinë e Brendshme? Ku u vendosën ata të dy pasi ikën nga Shqipëria dhe përse Halit Bajrami ngulte këmbë që ta merrte me vete Sabaudinin në Zelandën e Re? Ku jetuan Sabaudini dhe Haliti nga viti 1950-të e deri në vitin 1982 kur erdhën në Shqipëri dhe a i mbajëtën ata lidhjet lidhjet e vjetra? Çfarë ndodhi me familjet e tyre pas arratisjes dhe përse nuk u ngacmuan ato nga regjimi komunist? Si mundi Sabaudini të lidhej me familjen e tij dhe kush ishte gruaja që në 1962-in ai e nisi nga Italia dhe u takua me bashkëshorten, djalin dhe gjithë njerëzit e shtëpisë së tij në qytetin e Durrësit? Me cilin nga vëllezërit e tij, arriti Sabaudini që të mbënte lidhje të fshehta dhe si krijoi ato? Kush e përhapi lajmin se Sabaudini kishte ardhur në shtëpinë e tij në Durrës dhe kishte marrë pjesë në dasmën e djalit dhe çfarë i thanë Gafurr Haznedarit në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtëme në Tiranë kur ai shkoi për t'u interesuar për të birin e Sabaudinit? Përse që në janarin e vitit 1982 Sigurimi i Shtetit shpërndau tek agjentët e tij, fotot e Sabaudin Haznedarit dhe si survejohej shtëpia e tij me shërbim të rregullt në 24 orë? Cila është e vërteta e krijimit të bandës, cili ishte misioni i vërtetë i saj që do të kryente në Shqipëri, përse Sabaudini u bë kapua i saj dhe cili ishte shqiptari që takoi ai në qytetin e Shkupit ku dhe i deklaroi atentatin që do kryente ndaj Enver Hoxhës? Në çfarë shtetesh shkoi Sabaudini për të rekrutuar anëtarët e bandës me të cilët do vinte në Shqipëri, si u njoh ai me Xhevdet Mustafën dhe përse pranoi që në rradhët e saj të bënte pjesë dhe Halit Bajrami, për të cilin ai kishte dijeni që punonte dhe i shërbente Sigurimit të Shtetit? Cili ishte personi i pestë që u stërvit bashkë me bandën për të ardhur në Shqipëri, si u shkëput ai nga shokët e tij pak çaste para se të imbarkoheshin në motoskafin që do të lundronte drejt Shqipërisë dhe përse Sabaudini e ndërroi destinacionin e vëndit të zbarkimit? Si u diktua banda në Rrogozhinë dhe si është e vërteta e vrasjes së Sabaudinit në bunkerin ku ishte futur? Çfarë ndodhi me familjet Haznedari, Mustafa dhe Bajrami, në 27 shtatorin e vitit 1982 dhe përse për motrën e Halit Bajramit, u dha urdhër dhe shkoi përsëri në vëndin e punës që kishte pasur? Kush ishin tre personat që varrosën Xhevdet Mustafën e Sabaudin Haznedarin në pyllin e Linzës dhe çfarë i thanë ata Gafurrit në vitin 1993 kur shkuan për të gjetur eshtrat e tyre? Çfarë u shkruajt në letrën që iu dërgua Halit Bajramit në vitin 1993 në Zelandën e Re dhe përse ai nuk kthehet akoma në Shqipëri? Lidhur me këto mistere e fakte të tjera nga historia e asaj që njihet si "Banda Xhevdet Mustafa", na njeh për herë të parë me dëshminë e tij ekskluzive për "Gazetën", 67-vjeçari Gafurr Haznedari nga qyteti i Durrësit, i cili është dhe vëllai i vetëm që mbajti lidhje të fshehta me Sabaudinin, kapon e grupit komando që kishte marrë përsipër atentatin ndaj udhëheqësit komunist të Shqipërisë, Enver Hoxhës.

Zoti Gafurr, pas mbarimit të Luftës, me çfarë pune u mor vëllai juaj Sabaudini?
"Vëllai ynë i madh, Sabaudini, nga Lufta doli oficer me gradën e togerit dhe menjëherë ai u caktua me funksionin e Kryetarit të Këshillit Nac-Çlirimtar për Lagjen "Varosh" i poshtëm, që në atë kohë përmblidhte gjysmën e qytetit të Durrësit". 

Sa kohë u mor Sabaudini me atë punë në Durrës?
"Në atë detyrë Sabaudini nuk punoi për shumë kohë sepse në vitin 1945 atë e hoqën që andej dhe e përjashtuan nga Partia".

Për çfarë arsyesh ndodhi ajo gjë?
"Atë vit në qytetin e Durrësit u zhvilluan zgjedhjet për në forumet drejtuese të pushtetit vendor të qytetit dhe një pjesë e madhe komunistëve kryesorë që ishin shumë të njohur që nga koha e Luftës, si Skënder Çela, Drita Malile, Hysen Ballhysa, Mark Toçi etj, kundërshtuan kandidaturat që kishte dërguar Komiteti Qëndror i Partisë Komuniste nga Tirana.


Nesër do të lexoni: 

- Ku punoi Sabaudin Haznedari deri në vitin 1950-të dhe çfarë thoshte ai për Enver Hoxhën dhe regjimin e tij? Përse u zhgënjye ai nga ideali komunist dhe cilat ishin debatet me vëllanë e tij Eminin dhe çfarë i kërkonte ai që vazhdonte të ishte komunist? 
- Si u lidh Sabaudini me Halit Bajramin, zv / Shefin e Sigurimit të Korpusit të Korçës, që kur njiheshin ata dhe çfarë bisedonin në Plazhin e Durrësit, ku Haliti erdhi dy herë me pushime?
- Si u arratisën ata nga Shqipëria dhe në cilën Shtëpi Pushimi vajtën për të humbur gjurmët? Arratisja e Halitit, ai ishte për qëllime politike për shkak se ai ishte i pakënaqur nga regjimi komunist, apo ajo ishte lojë e truk i Sigurimit, e ideuar nga Shefi i tij, Mehmet Shehu?


........
Haznedarët, që Sulejman Pitarka u kushtoi dramën "Familja e peshkatarit" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Origjina e herëshme e familjes së njohur durrsake Haznedari prej nga rrjedh dhe Sabaudin Haznedari, është nga Dibra e Madhe, apo më saktë nga fshati Prilep i Manastirit. Gjyshi i Sabaudinit është quajtur Vesaf Haznedari dhe është njohur në të gjithë Prefekturën e Dibrës së Madhe si nip i Sulltan Hamitit. Djali i Vesafit, Mahmudi, që njëkohësisht është edhe babai i Sabaudinit, ka lindur më 15 shtator të vitit 1887 në Prilep të Manastirit ku dhe është shkolluar fillimisht në një Mejtep e më pas në Medrese. Aty nga viti 1927, Mahmud Haznedari me gjithë familjen e tij u shpërngul nga qyteti i Manastirit dhe erdhi e u vendos në Tiranë, për shkak të dënimit me vdekje që i ishte dhënë në mungesë nga një gjykatë sllave i cilësuar si irredentist. Pasi qëndroi për dy vjet në Tiranë, Mahmud Haznedari me familjen e tij u shvendos që andej dhe shkoi në qytetin e Durrësit, ku për disa kohë jetoi si qeraxhi në një banesë afër Torrës së Kalasë. Më pas ai bleu një copë tokë në bregdet, në vëndin që edhe sot durrsakët e njohin si "Tokat e batallëkut". Në atë tokë që ia bleu Zija Kodrës, Mahmudi ngriti një kasolle në bregdet dhe për gjithë natën i vuri çatinë në mënyrë që të nesërmen të mos ia prishte policia bashkiake. Më pas ajo barangë e ngritur në bregdet, të cilën Mahmudi e mbushi me dhe rreth e rreth, u njoh dhe u quajt nga durrsakët si "Kasollja e peshkatarit". Në ato toka të "batallëkut" ngjitur me familjen Haznedari, asokohe banonte dhe familja e Sulejman Pitarkës, (shkrimtarit dhe aktorit të famshëm) që disa vjet më pas mori shkas dhe shkroi dramën e njohur "Familja e peshkatarit", e cila u dedikohet tërsisht Haznedarëve. Plaku i asaj familje, Mahmudi me bashkëshorten e tij. Lutfijen, (Strazimiri) asokohe u bënë me gjashtë fëmijë dhe më i madhi i tyre ishte Sabaudini që kishte lindur në vitin 1922. Pas tij vinin: Emini, Naimi, Abdurrahimi, Gafurri dhe Qerimi të cilët kishin diferencë moshe nga tre katër vjet me njëri-tjetrin. Më shtatë prill të vitit 1939, nga 16 shtëpi që jetonin në tokat e Batallëkut, vetëm Mahmud Haznedari me djalin e tij të madh 16-vjeçar, Sabaudinin, dolën dhe i pritën me pushkë ushtarët italian që po zbarkonin si pushtues në bregdetin e Durrësit. Po kështu edhe më pas, gjatë viteve të Luftës, ajo "kasolle e peshkatarit" u bë një nga bazat e lëvizjes antifashiste, ku u strehuan dhe bënin mbledhje shumë nga eksponentët kryesorë të Qarkorit komunist të Durrësit. Kjo gjë ndodhi pasi përveç plakut të shtëpisë, Mahmudit, edhe tre djemtë e tij më të rritur, Sabaudini, Emini dhe Naimi u angazhuan me lëvizjen antifashiste duke hyrë edhe në rradhët e Partisë Komuniste. Në vitin 1943 familja Haznedari u shpërngul nga Durrësi dhe erdhi në Tiranë duke u vendosur në një banesë me qera në Rrugën e Kavajës tek furri i Lym Sharrës. Edhe kjo shtëpi ku u vendosën Haznedarët në Tiranë, u kthye në një nga bazat e Luftës, pasi tre djemtë e saj, Sabaudini, Emini dhe Naimi 14-vjeçar kishin dalë partizanë. Emini, që në atë kohë ishte partizan në çetën e Pezës, vinte në shtëpi i veshur si fshatar dhe me gomarin e tij që sillte dru gjoja për furrën, merrte municion që i jati i tij, Mahmudi, e blinte për partizanët. Më 16 nëntor të vitit 1944, një ditë para se gjermanët të largoheshin nga Tirana, ata dogjën shtëpinë e Haznedarëve, pasi gjatë kontrollit që bënë, në bodrumet e saj gjetën trakte dhe komunikata të komunistëve. Të mbetur në mes të rrugës, tetë ditë më vonë (më 24 nëntor) familja Haznedari u shpërngul përsëri për në qytetin e Durrësit dhe u vendos në ish-kasollen e saj në bregdet e cila ishte rrënuar plotësisht duke e filluar jetën nga e para.

................

----------


## erzeni

DOSSIER II 

Dëshmia e 67-vjeçarit Gafurr Haznedari lidhur me arratisjen misterioze nga Shqipëria të vëllait të tij Sabaudinit, me Halit Bajramin: "Ja si e kaluan kufirin nga Dardha e Korçës" 

"Ja pse u arratis Haznedari me Halit Bajramin, Shefin e Sigurimit" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e parë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me një histori të shkurtër të familjes së Sabaudin Haznedarit, origjina e së cilës është nga Prilepi i Manastirit të Prefekturës së Dibrës së Madhe. Babai i Sabaudinit, Mahmud Haznedari në vitin 1927 u shpërngul familjarisht që andej për shkak se u dënua në mungesë i akuzuar si irredentist dhe fillimisht u vendos në qytetin e Tiranës. Pasi qëndroi për dy vjet në kryeqytet, ai u shpërngul përsëri familjarisht dhe u vendos në qytetin e Durrësit ku banoi disa kohë me qera pranë Torrës së Kalasë. Nga fillimi i viteve 30-të ajo familje bleu një tokë në vëndin e quajtur "Tokat e batallëkut" ku ndërtoi një kasolle të vogël. Në prillin e vitit 1939, Mahmud Haznedari me djalin e tij Sabaudinin, ishin të vetmit nga 16 shtëpitë që banonin në atë zonë, që luftuan dhe i pritën me pushkë pushtuesit italianë. Po kështu gjatë viteve të pushtimit nazi-fashist, Mahmud Haznedari e ktheu shtëpinë e tij në një bazë kryesore të Luftës dhe tre djemtë, Sabaudini, Emini dhe Naimi 14-vjeçar, dolën partizanë në zonën e Pezës. Ishte kjo arsyeja që vite më vonë shkrimtari dhe aktori i njohur Sulejman Pitarka, mori shkas e shkroi dramën "Familja e peshkatarit", të cilën ia dedikoi asaj familje.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Kjo gjë në atë kohë bëri zhurmë të madhe deri në Tiranë dhe për zgjidhjen e atij problemi u angazhuan krerët më të lartë të PKSH-së , të cilët erdhën disa herë në Durrës për të thyer të pabindurit, ku bënte pjesë dhe Sabaudini. Sekretari Politik i Qarkorit të Durrësit, Adil Çarçani, në atë kohë njoftoi Enver Hoxhën lidhur me agravimin e situatës dhe ndër shkaktarët e saj të cilët ai i etiketonte si rebelë, bënte përgjegjës edhe Sabaudinin".

Çfarë thuhej në letrën që Adil Çarçani i shkruante Enver Hoxhës?
"Në atë letër në mes të tjerash, Adil Çarçani nga pozita e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Qarkorit të Durrësit, shkruante: "Në raportet që ju kemi dërguar, ju kemi shkruar vazhdimisht se nga antarët e Partisë një pjesë janë të rinj dhe pa eksperinecë në punë dhe një pjesë tjetër megjithëse të vjetër, janë me një shimicë pakënaqësirash dhe pretendimesh. Këta elementë të vjetër që më parë kanë qenë me punë të mëdha, nuk ju pëlqen që të mos kenë prapë pozita të mira dhe për këtë ata mundohen duke përgatitur shokët e tjerë të flasin, jo kundra Partisë, por kundra shokëve që Partija i ka vënë në krye të punës. Këta shokë siç e dini janë: Hysen Ballhysa, Skënder Çela, të infektuar nga këta Mark Toçi, Drita Malile, Semiha Ishmi, Sabaudin Haznedari, Petro Laku, Kudret Ballhysa etj. Këta janë që flasin më hapur se ka dhe të tjerë si Thoma Laku, Xhevit Topçiu, Teodor Rupi e Isuf Kurshimi". 

Pas kësaj çfarë ndodhi me Sabaudinin?
Siç thashë dhe më lart, Sabaudinin e shkarkuan nga Kryetar Këshilli dhe e përjashtuan edhe nga Partia. Ky ishte dënimi më i lehtë, sepse shokët e tij Hysen Ballysa e Drita Maile e ndonjë tjetër i futën në burg, ndërsa Skënder Çelën dhe Mark Toçin i pushkatuan pa gjyq pak kohë më vonë. Për të gjitha këto që ju thashë, disponoj dokumenta arkivore dhe mund të vij e t'i shoh kushdo".

Pasi e përjashtuan nga Partia dhe e hoqën si kryetar këshilli, me çfarë u mor Sabaudini?
"Pasi e përjashtuan nga Partia dhe e shkarkuan nga funksionet që kishte në Këshillin Nac-Çlirim. të Durrësit, Sabaudini filloi punë si Shef-Llogarie në Ndërrmarjen e Ujrave të qytetit të Durrësit".

Pas përjashtimit nga Partia dhe Këshilli, a ishte i pakënaqur Sabaudini dhe a i shprehte me njeri pakënaqësitë e tij?
"Që nga dita që atë e eleminuan nga ato funksione që kishte, Sabudini ra në një dëshpërim të thellë. Në parantezë desha të them diçka për karakterin e tij. Ai ishte një komunist idealist dhe nuk i duronte dot prapaskenat dhe poshtëristë që bënin në atë kohë komunistët brenda rradhëve të tyre si dhe në popull gjatë qeverisjes. Kur i shihte të gjitha ato që bëheshin, Sabaudini vinte dy duart në kokë dhe thoshte: "Po pse, për këto luftuam ne". Sabudini ishte i pezmatuar nga ideali komunist që ai kishte përqafuar që në vitin 1942 dhe padyshim ajo gjë vinte dhe nga se atij nuk i ishte dhënë vëndi që i takonte, pasi kishte pasur një kontribut jo të vogël gjatë Luftës. Me pak fjalë, Sabudini ishte shumë i pakënaqur dhe shprehej se nuk e shihte të realizuar idealin e Luftës për të cilën kishte luftuar"

Me kë i bënte këto biseda Sabaudini atëhere, duke ditur se ato përbënin rrezik, aq më tepër që ai sapo ishte goditur nga Partia dhe flakur jashtë rradhëve të saj?
"Këto biseda dhe debatet më të mëdha Sabaudini i bënte brenda familjes me dy vëllezërit më të vegjël që vazhdonin të ishin në Parti. Lidhur me këtë përsëri desha t'ju them në parantezë, a e mbani mënd dramën "Familja e peshkatarit", të Sulejman Pitarkës, të cilin ne e kemi pasur komshi, ngjitur me ne në Tokat e Batallëkut. Spunton e asaj drame Sulejmani e ka marrë nga familja jonë, deri tek titulli që lidhet me shtëpinë tonë që quhej "Kasollja e peshkatarit". E vetmja gjë që ka ndryshuar Pitarka, është zhvendosja e ngjarjes në kohë, pra ato debate brenda familjes sonë me Sabaudinin, të cilin në dramë ai e ka quajtur Selim, nuk janë bërë gjatë kohës së Luftës, por pas sajë kur Sabaudinin e përjashtuan nga Partia. Pra vetëm ky është ndryshim".

"Me cilin nga vëllezërit Sabaudini kishte konflikte dhe debate më të ashpëra?
"Konfliktet dhe debatet më të ashpëra, Sabaudini i kishte me vëllanë e dytë, Eminin, i cili në atë kohë ishte komunist fanatik dhe nuk lëshonte pe në vijën e Partisë që ndiqte Enver Hoxha. Që nga koha që Sabaudinin e përjashtuan nga Partia e deri në gushtin e vitit 1950-të kur ai u arratis nga Shqipëria, në familjen tonë nuk pushuan kurrë debatet dhe konfliktet në mes Sabaudinit dhe Eminit".

Përse vinin këto konflikte e debate dhe çfarë i kërkonte Emini, Sabaudinit?
"Sherret dhe konfliktet në shtëpinë tonë në mes Sabaudinit dhe Eminit, e kishin piknisjen dhe zanafillën në idealet e tyre, pra në problemet e politikës. Sabaudini ishte shumë liberal dhe siç thashë më sipër komunist idealist. Ndërsa e kundërta qëndronte me Eminin i cili ishte shumë fanatik. Kështu që ata të dy nuk përputheshin asgjëkundi në mendimet e tyre. Por ndonëse po flas për dy vëllezërit e mi, nuk mund të rri pa thënë të vërtetën. Desha të theksoj dhe kjo është e vërteta, se ishte Emini ai që i shkaktonte sherret dhe konfliktet, duke i kërkuar Sabaudinit që të hiqte dorë nga mendimet e tija dhe të bënte lutje për t'u futur përsëri në Parti".

Po Sabaudini nuk ishte dakort me ato që i kërkonte Emini?
"Jo vetëm që nuk ishte dakort, por ai nuk mund t'i duronte dot ato që thoshte ai. Dhe kjo gjë, pra sherret që bënte Emini me të, ia nxinë jetën dhe ja bënë të padurueshëm qëndrimin në shtëpi". 

Si e zgjidhi Sabaudini këtë gjë?
"Duke qenë në atë gjëndje krejt të padurueshme, në 14 gusht të vitit 1950-të, Sabaudini u arratis nga Shqipëria?

Si ndodhi kjo dhe si u bë e mundur arratisja e tij?
"Në atë kohë, pra kur Sabaudini ishte në kulmin dëshpërimit të tij, ai u takua me një ish shokun e tij të vjetër që nga koha e fëmijrisë dhe e Luftës, Halit Bajramin dhe me të bëri planet e u arratisën të dy".

Nga ishte Halit Bajrami dhe çfarë detyre kishte në atë kohë?
"Halit Bajrami me sa di unë është me origjinë nga Tivari, por ai kishte lindur në Durrës dhe familja e tij në mos gaboj në atë kohë banonte në Shkozet. Halit Bajrami siç thashë kishte qenë partizan dhe nga Lufta më duket se kishte dalë me gradën e aspirantit apo togerit, nuk e di mirë këtë gjë. Në atë kohë që Sabudini u takua me Halitin, ai mbante detyrën e zv / Shefit të Sigurimit për Korpusin a Divizionin e Korçës".

Po ku takoheshin ata, kur Halit Bajrami ishte me punë në Korçë?
"Në atë kohë vërtet Halit Bajrami ishte me punë në Divizionin e Korçës, por ai vinte me pushime në Plazhin e Durrësit dhe aty u takua me Sabaudinin. Për herë të parë Haliti erdhi me pushime në Plazhin e Durrësit në verën e vitit 1949 dhe ai ishte takimi i parë mes tyre. Në atë takim siduket ata bënë planet që të arratiseshin më vonë. Pas asaj, Halit Bajrami erdhi përsëri verën tjetër me pushime në Plazhin e Durrësit në korrikun e vitit 1950-të dhe përsëri Sabaudini shkoi dhe e takoi. Siç duket aty vendosën që të arratiseshin, gjë të cilën ata e realizuan në 14 gusht të atij viti".

Si dhe nga u arratisën ata të dy?
"Mbasi Halit Bajrami erdhi për herë të dytë në Plazhin e Durrësit, ai u takua me Sabaudinin dhe së bashku qëndruan për tre katër ditë duke biseduar nga mëngjezi në darkë. Ato ditë ata vendosën që të arratiseshin dhe për të humbur gjurmët porsa mbaruan pushimet në Durrës, morën fleta kampi dhe shkuan për pushime në Shtëpinë e Pushimit të Dardhës në Korçë. Në atë Shtëpi Pushimi ata qëndruan tre katër ditë dhe më pas u arratisën pa ndonjë problem, sepse Haliti e njihte mirë atë vënd ku shërbente si zv / Shef Sigurimi për Divizionin e Korçës".

Kur dhe si e mësuat ju në familje arratisjen e Sabaudinit?
"Në atë kohë që Sabaudini u arratis nga Shqipëria, ai la në shtëpi bashkëshorten e tij me djalin e vogël, Skënderin, që ishte disa muajsh. Pra desha të them se ai vendim për t'u arratisur nuk ka qenë i lehtë për të, por dëshpërimi i tij nga sherret në familje kishte arritur kulmin. Ne në familje u bëmë merak sepse Sabudini nuk po vinte në shtëpi dhe ajo gjë nuk kishte ndodhur kurrë me të. Dini ishte një prind dhe familjar i rregullt e nuk kishte ndodhur të mungonte me ditë pa ardhur në shtëpi. Nisur nga kjo babai, Mahmudi, shkoi në Tiranë për t'u interesuar në Ministrinë e Brendshme". 

Çfarë i thanë babait në Ministrinë e Brendshme për Sabaudinin?
"Atje i thanë se Sabaudini ishte arratisur nga Shqipëria dhe asgjë më tepër. Pas kësaj babai erdhi në shtëpi dhe na dha lajmin që na tronditi pa masë, sidomos dy vëllezërit, Emini dhe Naimi që ishin të dy komunistë dhe me punë me përgjegjësi".

Pas arratisjes së Sabaudinit, çfarë masash dhe çfarë qëndrimi mori dhe mbajti shteti ndaj familjes suaj?
"Pas arratisejs së Dinit, në fillim ne nuk na ngacmuan. Por ajo ishte e përkohshme dhe masat nda familjes sonë filluan gradualisht. Si fillim na hoqën nga puna të tre vëllezërit që punonim në Portin Detar. Unë dhe vëllai i katërt, Abdurrahimi, në atë kohë punonim si saldator në Port, ndërsa vëllai tjetër Naimi, që ishte i treti nga vëllezërit, në atë kohë ishte Drejtor i Hozrashotit po në Port. Pasi na hoqën të tre nga Porti, Naimin e çuan shef-furnizimi në një Kooperativë Bujqësore, kurse unë dhe Abdurrahimi gjetëm punë vetë po si saldator, pasi na e kishin nevojën se na konsideronin si mjeshtra në zanatin tonë".

Po Naimin, e përjashtuan nga Partia?
"Megjithëse Naimin e hoqën nga Porti ku ishte drejtor, atë nuk e përjashtuan nga Partia, por vazhdimisht në mbledhjet e organizatës ku bënte jetën e Partisë, atij ia përmëndnin gjithmonë se kishte një vëlla të arratisur".

Të kthehemi përsëri tek arratisja e Sabaudinit dhe e Halit Bajramit. Si e mendoni arratisjen e tyre, a ishte ajo një truk i Sigurimit apo ajo erdhi nga që ata ishin të pakënaqur nga regjimi komunist. Është thënë se Haliti u arratis nga që pati një konflikt me shefin e tij Mehmet Shehun dhe nga frika se mos e arrestonte, ai u detyrua dhe iku. Si e shpjegoni këtë si për Sabaudinin ashtu dhe për Halitin?
"Po e nis shpjegimin tim nga Halit Bajrami. Dihet se Haliti ishte zv / Shef Sigurimi dhe arratisja e tij ishte një truk i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Kjo shpjegohet dhe me deduksion llogjik, po të shohim se si u zhvilluan ngjarjet më vonë. Pra, po të kemi parasysh se Halit Bajrami i shërbeu gjithë jetën Sigurimit. Por për këtë do të flas më poshtë. Ndërsa ndryshe qëndron preoblemi me Sabaudinin, megjithse ata të dy u arratisën bashkë".

Nuk e shihni pak kontradiktore arratisjen e Sabaudinit me Halit Bajramin që ishte i Sigurimit dhe u nis me mision jashtë Shqipërisë?
"Në pamje të parë ashtu është siç thoni ju, por po të shohësh se si rrodhën ngjarjet më vonë, del se Sabaudini jo vetëm që nuk kishte asnjë lidhje me Sigurimin, por përkundrazi ishte dhe mbeti një armik i betuar i regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, gjë të cilën do t'jua argumentoj me fakte konkrete më poshtë".

Kur qëndron kështu problemi, me pak fjalë si e shpjegoni arratisjen e të dyve?
"Për këtë gjë mund t'u them shumë versione që ju me të drejtë mund t'i quani hipoteza, prandaj unë ju them se po ju rendis fakte konkrete që Sabaudini e tradhëtoi idealin e tij të rinisë dhe u bë një antikomunist i betuar. Këtë nuk e them vetëm unë, por është fakt i pamohueshëm se e tregoi mësëmiri edhe fundi i tij".


Nesër do të lexoni:

- Ku u vendosën Sabaudin Haznedari me Halit Bajramin pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria dhe përse Haliti ngulte këmbë që ta merrte me vete Sabaudinin në Zelandën e Re? Kush ishte Halil Krestiçiler që i strehoi ata pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria? Cili ishte personi që e mbajti Halit Bajramin në shtëpinë e tij në një shtet fqinjë me Shqipërinë dhe përse e përzuri më pas atë?
- Ku u vendos më pas Halit Bajrami dhe përse në shtetin ku ai qëndroi dhe vazhdon të jetoi akoma, konsiderohet si çerdhja e agjentëve të Zbulimit Shqiptar? Kush ishin ata agjentë që qëndruan atje për shumë kohë dhe pas viteve 1990-të u kthyen në Shqipëri ku jetojnë akoma?
- Si i krijoi dhe i mbajti Sabaudini lidhjet e fshehta me njërin nga vëllezërit e tij dhe cila ishte gruaja që ai e dërgoi nga Italia në 1962-in në shtëpinë e tij në Durrës? Përse dy vëllezërit e tij vazhduan të ishin antarë Partie dhe me punë me përgjegjësi?

....nga gazeta shqiptare......

----------


## erzeni

vazhdimi


...................

DOSSIER III 

Dëshmia e Gafurr Haznedarit: "Si i mbajta lidhjet e fshehta me Sabaudinin. Halit Krestiçiler i mori Halitin dhe Sabaudinin nga Greqia në shtëpinë e tij në Stamboll" 

Haznedari: "Baza sekrete e Sigurimit në Zelandën e Re" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e dytë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me eleminimin e Sabaudin Haznedarit si antar i Partisë dhe Kryetar i Këshillit Nac-Çlirimtar për Lagjen "Varosh"i poshtëm që përmblidhte gjysmën e Durrësit. Sipas dokumenteve arkivore, eleminimi i tij u bë në vitin 1945 pas letrës që Sekretari Politik i Qarkorit të Durrësit, Adil Çarçani i dërgoi Enver Hoxhës. Në atë letër ai e konsideronte Sabaudinin si një person që nxiste antarët e Partisë që të flisin kundër shokëve të tjerë që kishte caktuar Partia atje. Pas përjashtimit nga Partia, Sabudin Haznedari ra në dëshmëprim të thellë dhe ishte i pakënaqur për vëndin që i kishin dhënë si shef-llogaria në Ndërrmarjen e Ujrave, pasi ai kishte pasur një kontribut jo të vogël në Luftë. Si rezultat i kësaj ai pati konflikte të ashpëra me vëllanë e ti më të vogël Eminin, që ishte antar Partie. Si rezultat i atyre debateve që iu bënë të padurueshme, ai u arratis nga Shqipëria në 14 gusht të vitit 1950-të, së bashku me shokun e tij të fëmijërisë e të Luftës, Halit Bajramin, i cili në atë kohë ishte zv / Shef Sigurimi i Divizionit të Korçës.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

A mund të na thoni ndonjë nga versionet e mundshme lidhur me arratisjen e Sabaudinit?
"Një nga versionet që mendoj se është dhe më afër së vërtetës është ky: Gjatë kohës që Sabudini është takuar me Halit Bajramin, si shok fëmijërie dhe lufte që e kishte, i ka shprehur atij pakënaqësitë lidhur me qëndrimin që po mbante Partia ndaj tij dhe i ka kërkuar mendim për një arratisje të mundshme. Pas takimit të parë, si njeri i Sigurimit, Haliti e ka raportuar tek eprorët e tij të cilët i kanë thënë që t'ia mbështeste mendimet dhe të arratiseshin bashkë. Njërzve të Sigurimit nuk u ka interesuar aspak arrestimi dhe dënimi i Sabaudinit, por ata kanë qenë më të interesuar që ai të arratisej dhe kur të dilte jashtë, nëpërmjet Halitit ta kishin nën kontroll për të parë dhe zbuluar të gjithë personat e mundshëm antikomunistë me të cilët mund të takohej dhe të kishte lidhje. Këtë gjë ata e kanë bërë duke pasur shpresa se si-ish komunist, Sabaudini mund t'ju shërbente përsëri. Pra arratisjen e Sabaudinit indirekt e kanë nxitur vetë njerzit e Sigurimit për qëllimet e tyre".

Pas arratisej nga Shqipëria, ku u vendosën Sabaudini me Halit Bajramin?
"Pasi kaluan kufirin dhe ikën nga Shqipëria, Sabudini me Halit Bajramin u kapën nga forcat greke të kufirit dhe u dërguan në një kamp refugjatësh, diku në afërsi të asaj zone kufitare?

Sa u mbajtën ata të dy në atë kamp dhe ku ndodhej ai?
"Në atë kamp refugjatësh që nuk mund ta them me saktësi se ku ndodhej, ata nuk u mbajtën shumë për arsye se ata kërkuan dhe u lejuan që të iknin nga kampi e të shkonin në Stamboll tek një kushëriri ynë i cili u bëri dhe garancinë për t'i marrë që andej".

Si quhej kushëriri juaj dhe si ndodhej atje ?
"Kushëriri ynë quhej Halit Krestiçiler dhe ishte djali i hallës sonë, motrës së babait, Mahmudit. Halla jonë banonte prej vitesh në Stamboll, pasi ishte martuar atje me një turk, që nga koha kur familja jonë ishte shpërngulur nga Prilepi i Manastirit".

Sa kohë qëndruan Sabaudini me Halit Bajramin në Stamboll dhe ku shkuan më pas?
"Sabaudini me Halitin tek shtëpia e djalit të hallës sonë në Stamboll nuk qëndruan shumë, sepse pak kohë pasi shkuan atje, ata nisën sherret e debatet në mes tyre. Kjo erdhi pasi Haliti ngulte këmbë që ta merrte Sabudinin me vete në Zelandën e Re".

Përse kërkonte Haliti që të shkonte në Zelandën e Re?
"Halit Bajrami kërkonte që të shkonte në Zelandën e Re, sepse ashtu ishte misioni i tij që ia kishte ngarkuar Sigurimi i Shtetit. Në atë kohë, por edhe më vonë Zelanda e Re ka shërbyer si strofull apo çerdhe e sigurtë e agjentëve të Zbulimit Shqiptar".

Nga e dini dhe si e faktoni këtë gjë?
"Këtë e di shumë mirë dhe po jua argumentoj me fakte konkrete. E para është se Halit Bajrami u vendos në Zelandën e Re dhe atje ka jetuar e vazhdon të jetojë akoma dhe sot. Po kështu në atë vënd të largët të Azisë kanë shkuar dhe kanë jetuar edhe shumë agjentë të tjerë të Sigurimit të Shtetit Shqiptar, të cilat pas viteve '90-të janë kthyer dhe kanë ardhur në Shqipëri, por për këta do të flas më poshtë se kush janë ata".

Pas debateve që patën Sabaudini me Halit Bajramin në Stamboll ku shkuan ata?
"Pasi Sabaudini nuk pranoi që të shkonte me Halitin në Zelandën e Re, ai e bindi Halitin që të mos largoheshin shumë nga Shqipëria dhe që të dy ikën nga Stambolli dhe erdhën në Itali".

Përse Sabaudini nuk donte të largohej shumë nga Shqipëria dhe ku u vendosën në Itali?
"Sabaudini nuk kishte dëshirë që të largohej shumë nga Shqipëria dhe njëkohësisht edhe të mos e largonte vëmëndjen prej saj, për arsye se ai kishte shpresa për t'u kthyer përsëri një ditë pranë familjes, pasi mendonte në një rrëzim të mundshëm të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Këtë gjë ai ia kishte thënë një shqiptari nga fshati Gallatë i Laçit të Kurbinit në kampin e Greqisë. Ky njeri për të cilin do flas më poshtë, u riatdhesua përsëri dhe këtë gjë ma tha mua kur erdhi në shtëpinë tonë".

Ku u vendosën Sabaudini me Halitin kur shkuan në Itali? 
"Pasi Sabaudini nuk pranoi që të shkonte me Halitin në Zelandën e Re, edhe Haliti ndërroi mëndjen dhe bashkë me Sabaudinin shkuan në Itali. Kur mbërritën në Itali, ata të dy u ndanë. Halit Bajrami shkoi në Siçili ku kishte një motër të tijën që ishte vendosur aty që nga koha e Luftës kur ishte e martuar me një oficer italian që kishte qenë në Shqipëri. Gjatë kohës së luftës, për arsye propagandistike, Duçja kishte nxjerrë një ligj për ata oficerë italianë që do të martoheshin me vajza shqiptare, do t'i kthente në Itali. Kështu që në atë kohë shumë oficerë italianë për t'i shpëtuar luftës u martuan me vajza shqiptare dhe një nga ato ishte dhe motra e Halit Bajramit. Ndërsa Haliti u vendos tek shëtpia e kunatit të tij, Sabaudini shkoi dhe u vendos me banim në qytetin e Foxhias". 

Sa kohë qëndruan ata në Itali?
"Haliti nuk qëndroi shumë në Itali, sepse pas nëntë muajsh, kunati i tij e përzuri nga shtëpia sepse ai nuk punonte fare dhe iu bë barrë familjes së tij. Pas kësaj Haliti iku nga Italia në Zelandën e Re, sepse atje e kishin nisur me mision shefat e tij, ndërsa Sabaudini u vendos përfundimisht me banim në Itali.

Si hytë në lidhje me Sabaudinin pas arratisjes së tij nga Shqipëria?
"Për vendosjen e Sabaudinit në Itali, ne e mësuam pas disa kohësh sepse ai na dërgoi një letër me postë në shtëpi. Ndërsa lidhjet me të me anë të letrave nga të pesë vëllezërit, i mbajta vetëm unë për vite me rradhë".

A ishit të sigurtë që ajo letër ishte e Sabaudinit dhe jo ndonjë truk i Sigurimit, e pasi e morët atë a iu përgjigjët?
"Që ajo letër ishte e vëllait tonë Sabudinit, ne nuk dyshuam fare sepse e njihnim mirë shkrimin e tij. Ne nuk i kthyem përgjigjie në fillim letrës së tij, por atë gjë e vërtetuam edhe më pas, sepse në vitin 1962 në shtëpinë tonë erdhi një njeri nga Italia të cilin e kishte dërguar Sabaudini".

Kush ishte ky person, si erdhi tek ju dhe çfarë u tha për Sabaudinin?
"Në shtëpinë tonë në Durrës në vitin 1962 erdhi e trokiti një grua, e cila na tha se kishte një porosi për të na dhënë. Ne e futëm brenda dhe ajo na tha se vinte nga Italia dhe kishte porosi nga Sabaudini që të takohej me të gjithë pjestarët e familjes dhe mos kthehej në Itali pa e parë djalin e tij Skënderin". Ajo ishte shqiptare me origjinë nga Korça dhe banonte në Itali që nga viti 1942 kur ishte martuar me një oficer italian i cili kishte vdekur më pas. Ajo na tha se Sabaudinin e kishte njohur rastësisht dhe ai ishte i vetmi shqiptar që ajo kishte njohur në Itali. Gjatë bisedave me Sabudinin ajo i kishte thënë se po bënte dokumentat që të vinte për vizitë tek njerzit e saj në Korçë dhe Sabaudini e kishte ndihmuar duke i gjetur avokatë për t'i plotësuar dokumentet që i kërkonin në ambasadën shqiptare të Italisë dhe gjithëshka kishte nevojë. Në këmbim të ndihmës që Sabaudini i kishte dhënë asaj, i kishte kërkuar që të vinte në shtëpinë tonë për të na takuar dhe të na jepte të falat e tij dhe si porosi kryesore të shihte djalin e tij të vogël, Skënderin, që atëhere ishte 12 vjeç. Kur erdhi ajo në shtëpi, Skënderi ishte i shtruar në spital, por ajo nguli këmbë se s'ikte pa e parë. Kështu unë u detyrova e mora një taksi dhe shokva e mora në spital dhe me pizhame ia solla në shtëpi. Atë ditë sapo pa djalin ajo iku nga shtëpia dhe u nis për Korçë tek njerzit e saj".

A e besuat që atë grua e kishte dërguar vërtet Sabaudini dhe a e takuat përsëri atë?
"Që të nesërmen e ikjes së saj për në Korçë, unë vendosa që të shkoja e ta takoja e të bisedoja me të vetëm për vetëm, pasi në shtëpinë tonë nuk mund ta pyesja për shumë gjëra në praninë e vëllezërve të tjerrë. Jo se unë nuk e besova se atë e kishte dërguar Sabaudini, por kisha dëshirë që të mësoja diçka më shumë për Sabaudinin. Pa ju thënë gjë njerzve të familjes që të nesrëmen u nisa për Korçë dhe ajo u habit kur më takoi në një nga rrugët kryesore të qytetit. Pasi i dhashë disa porosi gojarisht për Sabaudinin, i kërkova që kur të kthehej në Itali t'i thoshte që të më bënte vetëm mua një lajmëthirrje për të biseduar në telefon. Me këtë gjë unë desha të sigurohesha se po të më vinte lajmëthirrja, ishte e vërtetë që atë e kishte dërguar Sabaudini në shtëpinë tonë".

A ju erdhi lajmëthirrja nga Sabaudini dhe a folët në telefon me të?
"Pas disa ditësh mua më erdhi lajmëthirrja nga Italia prej Sabaudinit në atë adresë që ai na kishte dërguar letrën e parë. Ajo gjë më gëzoi pa masë, por për të folur nuk fola sepse nuk më lidhi njeri. Kur shkova në Postë më thanë të prisja se nuk punonte linja dhe kur ikëm ne na thanë se ai kishte dalë më vonë por nuk kishim qenë ne atje. Kuptohet se ato ishin lojra që punonjësit e Postës i bënin sipas porosive që kishin nga njerzit e Sigurimit". 

Po pas kësaj a mundët të krijonit lidhje me Sabaudinin?
"Pasi nuk arritëm të komunikonim dot me telefon me Sabudinin, sipas lajmëthirrjes që ai na kishte bërë, unë vendosa dhe i shkruajta atij letërn e parë sipas adresës që na kishte ardhur me letrën e tij të parë".

Çfarë i shkruat në atë letër dhe a morët përgjigjie prej tij?
"Duke e ditur se korespodenca me jashtë ishte nën kontrollin e Sigurimit të Shtetit, unë përdora një metodë në mënyrë që letrat të mos bllokoheshin prej tyre. Kështu në fillim të letrës së parë që i dërgova, i shkruaja shumë ashpër duke i thënë: "Sabaudin, kthehu në Shqipëri sepse ti nuk ke çfar bën në atë vënd. Habitem se si të mbajnë akoma italianët kur ti e ke pritur dhe i ke luftuar me pushkë në dorë gjatë luftës. Të kesh besim se kur të kthehesh, Partia dhe shoku Enver do të gjykojnë drejt dhe do ta falin gabimin e bërë". Pas kësaj i shkruaja për njerzit e shtëpisë duke i thënë se ata ishin shumë mirë dhe mezi e prisnin kthimin e tij në Shqipëri. Por Sabaudini e dinte se ato fjalë unë nuk i kisha nga zemra, sepse mendimin tim ia kisha përcjellë gojarisht me anë të asaj gruas korçare që na dërgoi ai nga Italia. Kjo metodë që përdora unë në letrat që i dërgoja doli me sukses, sepse pas letrës së parë ai më ktheu përgjigjie".

Sa letra keni shkëmbyer me Sabaudinin dhe përveç jush, vëllezërit e tjerë a i shkruanin atij?
"Unë kam marrë nga Sabaudini rreth 20 letra të cilat i pata ruajtur deri vonë në shtatorin e vitit 1982 kur më sekuestruan shtëpinë dhe m'i morën të gjitha. Ndërsa për sa i përket vëllezërve të tjerë ata nuk patën asnjë lloj korespodence me Sabaudinin, sepse si Emini ashtu dhe Naimi ishin antarë Partie dhe Drejtorë Ndërrmarjesh. Kuptohet se ata nuk mund dhe nuk kishin dëshirë të rrezikonin veten duke pasur korespodencë me Sabaudinin".

"Po babai, Mahmudi, çfarë qëndrimi mbante ndaj tij?
"Mahmudi deri sa ishte gjallë e kishte gozhdë në zëmër mungesën e Sabaudinit, se e kishte pasur krahë në familje dhe në luftë. Në vitin 1958 ai vdiq i pikëlluar me emrin e Sabaudinit në gojë".

Diku gjatë bisedës u shprehët se Sabaudini u bë një antikomunist i betuar dhe këtë iu ja ka përforcuar edhe një njeri që erdhi nga Greqia?
"Po është e vërtetë dhe nuk është vetëm ai person por kam dhe fakte të tjera. Aty nga mesi i viteve '60-të, vëllai ynë, Naimi, që në atë kohë ishte shef-furnizimi në Kantierin Detar, na solli në shtëpi një njeri që e kishte zënë nata jashtë dhe nuk kishte gjetur dot hotel në Durrës. Në mos gaboj mbiemri i tij ishte Lika dhe ai ishte nga fshati Gallatë i Kurbinit që ndodhet diku në anën verilindore të qytetit të Laçit. Ai kishte bërë një vrasje për probleme gjakmarrje dhe ishte arratisur nga Shqipëria e kishte dalë në Greqi. Atje e kishin mbajtur në atë kamp ku ishin dhe Sabaudini me Halit Bajramin dhe më pas ai ishte kthyer përsëri në Shqipëri, pas një amnistie që ishte dhënë nga Kuvendi Popullor. Të gjitha këto ai na i tregoi atë natë në shtëpinë tonë duke na thënë se Sabaudini ishte një antikomunit i betuar dhe atë e njihte i gjithë kampi se njeri të tillë".

Po tjetër gjë lidhur me këtë çdo të thonit?
"Lidhur me bindjet dhe qëndrimin antikomunist të Sabaudinit, ka dëshmuar dhe z. Avdyl Banushi para pak kohësh në gazetën tuaj, pasi ata të dy kanë hedhur bobmbat në ambasadën shqiptare në Romë".

Për këtë ngjarje a keni pasur ju dijeni para intervistës së zotit Banushi?
"Po, atë gjë unë personalisht e kam mësuar dy tre muaj më pas, kur


Nesër do të lexoni:

- Ku jetoi Sabudin Haznedari nga viti 1950-të e deri në vitin 1982 dhe cili ishte aktiviteti i tij jashtë Shqipërisë? Cili ishte punonjësi i Ministrisë së Jashtme që tregoi në Durrës që Sabaudin Haznedari kishte hedhur bombat në ambasadën shqiptare të Romës dhe si e helmoi Sigurimi i Shtetit bashkëshorten italiane të Sabaudinit pas asaj ngjarje? 
- Çfarë kërkoi Gafurr Haznedari në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme në Tiranë në prillin e vitit 1982 dhe përse ai u largua me të shpejtë që andej pas takimit me një nga Drejtorët e asaj Mnistrie? Cilët ishin dy punonjësit e ambasadës shqiptaret të Romës që i hoqën e i kthyen urgjent në Shqipëri dhe çfarë lidhjesh kishin ata me Sabaudin Haznedarin? 
- Cili ishte debati në mes Kryetarit të Degës së Punëve të Brendshme të Durrësit dhe Emin Haznedarit në fillimin e vitit 1982 lidhur me Sabaudinin? Përse që në janarin e atij viti, Sigurimi i Shtetit u shpërndau të gjithë agjentëve të tij fotot e Sabaudinit dhe si survejohej shtëpia e Haznedarëve me shërbim të rregullt në çdo 24 orë?

----------

